# Kaka starebbe per lasciare il Real Madrid



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Carlos Bustillo di Cadena Ser, Kakà starebbe per lasciare il Real Madrid. Viene riportata questa dichiarazione dello stesso brasiliano:"La miglior cosa per me e per il Real è che io vada via. Proverà a risolvere tutto entro lunedì".


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

A questo punto lo prenderei...


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Proprio nel momento sbagliato questo se ne va questo


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Agosto 2013)

si sempre nel solito posto....


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Per quel ruolo c'è già Honda, lasciamo perdere, si goda il mare di Madrid.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Detto circa un mese fa in tempi non sospetti 
Comunque molto meglio lui di Honda.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Ci manca solo Kakà...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Honda era una copertura.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque se arriva Kakà, si giocherebbe con Kakà-Balotelli-Matri.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Ci manca solo questo... dopo Matri kaka... poi non abbiamo i soldi..

Vada vada dottore vada via per favore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Conferme da Diogo Kotcho, il procuratore.

Stamattina ha postato dei tweet misteriosi in italiano.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Honda era una copertura.



A questo punto credo che non arriverà nemmeno a Gennaio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Dai, Kakà è da riprendere al volo. Honda deve pulirgli gli scarpini a Ricky.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

chi sa quanti tifosi hanno pensato al suicidio nello stesso momento con il doppio colpo matri-birsa... ma non l'hanno fatto.

meno male che galliani non ha chiuso per kaka lo stesso giorno


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma per carità,ci manca solo sto rottame strafinito con ingaggio monstre


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dai, Kakà è da riprendere al volo. Honda deve pulirgli gli scarpini a Ricky.



5 anni fa...


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Buttare un ingaggio pesante per riprendere un ex campione strafinito e limitare ancora di più il procetto ciovani? no grazie.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Il progetto giovani dicevano,Galliani e i suoi fedeli sostenitori...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il progetto giovani dicevano,Galliani e i suoi fedeli sostenitori...



Il data-BASE by galliani migliori 100 under 23


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

ecco la giornata si puo' trasformare in tragedia


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

guadagna uno sproposito... se lo ingaggiamo sono da gambizzare galliani, allegri e kakà


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Riprendessero Ibra a questo punto, altro che Kakà...


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

"Ancelotti lo sa, tutti lo sanno. Me ne andró in amicizia"


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

figuriamoci se lo prendiamo..al massimo lazzari..


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riprendessero Ibra a questo punto, altro che Kakà...


sottoscrivo col sangue


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> guadagna uno sproposito... se lo ingaggiamo sono da gambizzare galliani, allegri e kakà




Senza dimenticare la tassa Digao.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riprendessero Ibra a questo punto, altro che Kakà...



hanno speso 11 per Matri... uno stipendio di Ibra avrebbe avuto più senso...

va beh ma se arriva anche Kakà è la bocciatura definitiva per il Faraone che a sto punto potrebbe partire...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma se arriva non merito la promozione a Mod?  Per premiare il mio essere veggente


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque se arriva Kakà, si giocherebbe con Kakà-Balotelli-Matri.



matri non sarà mai titolare assieme a balo, potrebbe avvenire solo a partita in corso..


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riprendessero Ibra a questo punto, altro che Kakà...



Al posto di sto rottame e di mitra matri, avessimo preso ibrahimovic .....


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

anzi no scusate, dimenticavo che Max disse che Kakà lo avrebbe messo davanti alla difesa.... è LUI il RINFORZO A CENTROCAMPO


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> matri non sarà mai titolare assieme a balo, potrebbe avvenire solo a partita in corso..



O.T :Non spendono 12 milioni per una riserva di Balotelli.Matri farà spesso il titolare,vedrete.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hanno speso 11 per Matri... uno stipendio di Ibra avrebbe avuto più senso...
> 
> va beh ma se arriva anche Kakà è la bocciatura definitiva per il Faraone che a sto punto potrebbe partire...



Ma se El è tra i migliori...
OH wait serve per pareggiare il buco creato da mister antenna


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il data-BASE by galliani migliori 100 under 23


ahahah me la ricordo quella dichiarazione    "stiamo monitorando 100 giovani under-23 tra i più forti al mondo" ... il progetto giovani non è mai esistito. De sciglio è uscito fortunatamente dalla primavera,El shaarawy preso dal Genoa e rivelatosi poi un discreto giocatori e Balotelli preso per questioni di marketing ed elezioni. Gli altri son giocatori da buttar via/mandare in prestito. 3 giocatori e si parla di progetto giovani,bah.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Non penso proprio torna al Milan eh. Galliani l'anno scorso fu chiaro quando parlo di fiscalità spagnola. Tornerà in Brasile per guadagnarsi il posto nella nazionale per il mondiale, sarebbe la miglior cosa per lui e per tutti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> O.T :Non spendono 12 milioni per una riserva di Balotelli.Matri farà spesso il titolare,vedrete.



a quanto pare li stanno spendendo..anche pazzini è costato 7 più cassano..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2013)

Va bene, ma in prestito e con ingaggio sostenibile


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

dopo aver pagato Tevez alla Juve, paghiamo una rata di Bale al Real... siamo il club più generoso al mondo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> El shaarawy preso dal Genoa e rivelatosi poi un discreto giocatori





discreto


----------



## marco89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Io Kaka se si dimezza lo stipendio e paghiamo poco il cartellino lo prenderei...Honda a gennaio e dopo vedremo chi vendere o come giocare..io Honda lo proverei come interno di centrocampo...

Comunque non mi dispiacerebbe assolutamente un 4-2-3-1 con Honda-Kaka-Faraone-Balo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio torna al Milan eh. Galliani l'anno scorso fu chiaro quando parlo di fiscalità spagnola. Tornerà in Brasile per guadagnarsi il posto nella nazionale per il mondiale, sarebbe la miglior cosa per lui e per tutti.



Ha detto che viene in Europa.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> discreto


è un fenomeno,ho sbagliato a scrivere.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

con honda subito + eriksen spendevi meno di quello che si spende per queste due operazioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> discreto



Buon.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con honda subito + eriksen spendevi meno di quello che si spende per queste due operazioni



Simply the best

Eheehehe ma Honda arriva a gennaio a 0 che senso ha pagare... ehehehehe ma Eriksen ha cifre fuori portata non possiamo comptere con certi club rotfl pagato 12 milioni la grande concorrenza del totocoso


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> O.T :Non spendono 12 milioni per una riserva di Balotelli.Matri farà spesso il titolare,vedrete.



allora vuol dire che qualcuno e' in partenza: balotelli o elsharawy..


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

speriamo di sistemare la difesa con digao


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha detto che viene in Europa.


Si... nella squadra di Lourdes.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Ancelotti non conta su di lui?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> allora vuol dire che qualcuno e' in partenza: balotelli o elsharawy..



No, gioca con Matri al centro.
Balotelli alla Ibrahimovic più indietro
Il Faraone più sulla sinistra

4-2-3-1
con montolivo e dejong a centrocampo - elhsa balo boateng - matri


----------



## Doctore (29 Agosto 2013)

Ormai il mercato del milan è fatto solo con acquisti rateizzabili...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

A questo punto ben venga Kakà...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> allora vuol dire che qualcuno e' in partenza: balotelli o elsharawy..


Per carità, la partenza di El Sharaawy con l'acquisto di Matri comporterebbe una sommossa popolare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> No, gioca con Matri al centro.
> Balotelli alla Ibrahimovic più indietro
> Il Faraone più sulla sinistra
> 
> ...



Modulo che Allegri non farà mai.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per carità, la partenza di El Sharaawy con l'acquisto di Matri comporterebbe una sommossa popolare.


è un'utopia che per fortuna rimarrà tale,ma sai bene anche tu che non succederebbe nulla. "l'amore non è bello se non è litigarello" cit.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Modulo che Allegri non farà mai.



Devi pensare a Matri come a Pazzini dell'anno scorso
In un modo o nell'altro, le sue partite le giocherà.
Turnover
Le partite sono tante, c'è spazio per tutti


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Agosto 2013)

potrebbe avere in mente anche una specie di albero di natale....el shaarawy e balotelli dietro a matri


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> No, gioca con Matri al centro.
> Balotelli alla Ibrahimovic più indietro
> Il Faraone più sulla sinistra
> 
> ...



Io avevo messo Saudagi al posto di Pantagonna, ma l'idea potrebbe essere quella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Da notare anche l'estrema velocità della trattativa Matri, visto che domani fa già le visite.
Hanno chiaramente fretta di annunciare qualcos'altro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma non ci credo proprio come glielo paghiamo l'ingaggio ma dai ahahah


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Se torna anche Kakà, el sharaawy l'anno prossimo lo vendiamo tipo a 30 milioni, 20 li offriamo per astori e gli altri 10 per lazzari.


----------



## Heaven (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma ancora ci credete al ritorno di Kakà al Milan? E' 3 anni che in ogni sessione c'è sta telenovela, e sinceramente con tutto il bene che voglio a Kakà non è più quello di prima e non tornerà, che poi costa almeno 15mln, c'è Sneijder alla metà in caso


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

No dai...


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Kotscho: * "il Milan per me sarebbe l'ideale, dipende dalla volontà dei rossoneri di trattare con il Real Madrid" *


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Kotscho: il milan per me sarebbe l'ideale, dipende dalla volontà dei rossoneri di trattare con il madrid"



l'amico florentino 

come trattare ?
non ce lo regalano ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Siamo praticamente al 30, non siamo riusciti a prenderlo per mesi figuriamoci in 4 giorno ahah, detto questo penso che torni in brasile per giocarsi il mondiale.


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

gia' solo il fatto di rivedere quel succhiasoldi di Bosco Leite mi fa schifo


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque sula home di marca c'è il video, più o meno stesse parole dette a gennaio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Agosto 2013)

A sto punto tra nessuno e Kaka, mi va bene Kaka.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se torna anche Kakà, el sharaawy l'anno prossimo lo vendiamo tipo a 30 milioni, 20 li offriamo per astori e gli altri 10 per lazzari.



Santo Dio....


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Kotscho: * "il Milan per me sarebbe l'ideale, dipende dalla volontà dei rossoneri di trattare con il Real Madrid" *



chi è Kotscho???


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Torna ricky


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Kotscho è il suo portavoce, che sulla stampa spingeva sempre per mandarlo a Madrid. Da qualche anno è in prima fila per un ritorno e su twitter non manca mai di ribadire che tifa milan


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> chi è Kotscho???



Il portavoce, ai tempi godeva di grande popolarità sul forum.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto su Marca che comuque se va via dal Real non può tornare in Brasile perchè il mercato non è aperto, penso che vada al fenerbache allora boh





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il portavoce, ai tempi godeva di grande popolarità sul forum.



ah mai sentito 





Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Kotscho è il suo portavoce, che sulla stampa spingeva sempre per mandarlo a Madrid. Da qualche anno è in prima fila per un ritorno e su twitter non manca mai di ribadire che tifa milan



ah ecco , non ci credo comunque che torni prende troppo di stipendio


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il portavoce, ai tempi godeva di grande popolarità sul forum.



Già..


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Va allo United.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Va allo United.



beh non lo escluderei, lo united cerca un cc pero non credo che giochi titolare, da quello che ho capito da marca lui vuole andare via per giocare con continuità


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

*Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*



o.o


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*


galliani, senti il prezzo, alzati e vattene.
ti prego !


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da notare anche l'estrema velocità della trattativa Matri, visto che domani fa già le visite.
> Hanno chiaramente fretta di annunciare qualcos'altro.



anche io ho subito pensato la stessa cosa...se fosse stato l'unico colpo penso avrebbero temporeggiato fino a domenica/lunedi..


----------



## peppe75 (29 Agosto 2013)

io lo prenderei sempre sarebbe utilissimo con una sua giocata soprattutto in champions! anche se non corre come una volta ma sicuramente non ha dimenticato il giocar calcio!!


----------



## Sesfips (29 Agosto 2013)

Kaka all'Inter, Sneijder al Milan.

Ritorno al futuro.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Meglio kaka di boateng muntari nocerino niang matri emanuelson .....devo continuare??....torneremmo ad avere un senatore,uno che ha fatto la storia ...se abbiamo i soldi e li spendiamo male,tanto vale che ritorni ricky,a livello affettivo almeno sarei contento.E anche se fosse un pallido ricordo per noi sarebbe oro colato


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Dio mio, ma kakà poi ha passato i 30 tra l'altro o sbaglio?
E poi non ci sono i soldi, che razza di mentecatti


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Di Marzio: Riparte il tormentone [email protected] parliamo tra poco a #calciomercato su @SkySport


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Il berlusca lo vuole


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

bastaaaaaaaaaa!!! BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! sempre più scandaloso sto mercato!!! vergognatevi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Già sapevo tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Non facciamo gli schizzinosi ... Kakà no lo vorrei ma oggi sarebbe ORO rispetto a tutti i cessi a pedali in rosa ... Poi finalmente un giocatore con lo spirito Milan .. Quello vero non Matri di m e kuzkatzovic ..


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2013)

La ciliegina sulla torta...una bella torta al letame....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Ovviamente mi aspetto contratto quinquennale a 6 milioni di euro più bonus...



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non facciamo gli schizzinosi ... Kakà no lo vorrei ma oggi sarebbe ORO rispetto a tutti i cessi a pedali in rosa ... Poi finalmente un giocatore con lo spirito Milan .. Quello vero non Matri di m e kuzkatzovic ..



Si ma c'ha pure 31 anni....
Galliani gli farà un contratto lunghissimo con stipendio esagerato...


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Già sapevo tutto



.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

soldi buttati al cesso anche qua


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Kakà poi deve fare ovviamente il 3/4ista.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

A Sky tra poco parlano di Kakà


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky tra poco parlano di Kakà



vado a dormire prima di sentire o leggere quel che dicano.
almeno provero a dormire tranquillo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*



Ma è confermata sta dichiarazione o è una bufala?? Se cosi fosse questo arriva davvero sta volta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky tra poco parlano di Kakà



Di Marzio mi fa un baffo.
Comunque la sparo: domenica sera sarà in tribuna, ne sono certo. E gli faranno la presentazione tra il 1 e il 2 tempo.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

ma sto bollito quanto pensa di venire a prendere qua??? se gli danno anche la metà di quel che prende adesso, ci crea casini enormi... i ragazzotti vorranno anche loro un ritocco


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma sto bollito quanto pensa di venire a prendere qua??? se gli danno anche la metà di quel che prende adesso, ci crea casini enormi... i ragazzotti vorranno anche loro un ritocco



I ragazzotti prima vincano un pallone d oro,ci portino una champions una supercoppa e un mondiale per club e poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> I ragazzotti prima vincano un pallone d oro,ci portino una champions una supercoppa e un mondiale per club e poi ne riparliamo...



pensiamo al presente va... kakà di adesso 10 milioni non li merita nemmeno in 3 anni su...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Kakà non è stupido e non lo sono ne il Milan ne Galliani .... Non prenderà più di 3 milioni ... Anzi magari binho va via capendo di non essere titolare


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> pensiamo al presente va... kakà di adesso 10 milioni non li merita nemmeno in 3 anni su...



Concordo dico solo che manco i ragazzotti meritano l aumento!!!basta stipendi spropositati per cessi...perchè balo a parte e pochi altri abbiamo stipendi troppi alti rispetto alla qualità dei giocatori


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Kakà non è stupido e non lo sono ne il Milan ne Galliani .... Non prenderà più di 3 milioni ... Anzi magari binho va via capendo di non essere titolare


non scordiamoci del padre Bosco... io penso sotto ai 5 non scende... Già l'anno scorso si parlava tanto di sacrifici ma poi sotto i 5 non scendeva


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque, scherzi a parte, se arriva El Shaarawy viene definitivamente "svalutato".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Kakà non è stupido e non lo sono ne il Milan ne Galliani .... Non prenderà più di 3 milioni ... Anzi magari binho va via capendo di non essere titolare



Si, come no,va a prendere meno di Balotelli? 
Matri ne prende 2.8 e kakà dovrebbe volerne solo 3?
E anche ammesso che robinho voglia andarsene, chi se lo piglia poi scusa?


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Concordo dico solo che manco i ragazzotti meritano l aumento!!!basta stipendi spropositati per cessi...perchè balo a parte e pochi altri abbiamo stipendi troppi alti rispetto alla qualità dei giocatori



questo è certo


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non facciamo gli schizzinosi ... Kakà no lo vorrei ma oggi sarebbe ORO rispetto a tutti i cessi a pedali in rosa ... Poi finalmente un giocatore con lo spirito Milan .. Quello vero non Matri di m e kuzkatzovic ..



quello che ha detto che Gesù cristo gli ha detto di andare al real madrid? Ma fammi il favore te e lo spirito milan di sti chirichetti marci.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Kakà non è stupido e non lo sono ne il Milan ne Galliani .... Non prenderà più di 3 milioni ... *Anzi magari binho va via capendo di non essere titolare*



Per andare dove?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

4-2-3-1 ???


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2013)

Prendetemi per pazzo, ma a cifre MOLTO contenute lo farei. Meglio che restare così sul serio...


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

Di Marzio:"Sembra che il Milan ci stia riprovando seriamente con Kakà"


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

ma elsha lo affossiamo del tutto quindi??


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Sono sconcertato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:"Sembra che il Milan ci stia riprovando seriamente con Kakà"


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

E allora giochiamo con Matri kuzkatzovic è i 3 cessi con 0 talento ... Hai ragione tu


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

A braccia aperte.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

I giorni del condor....


----------



## Aphex (29 Agosto 2013)

Subito capitano


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Agosto 2013)

Anche Laudisa conferma tentativo del Milan


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque arriva perchè lo vuole il berlusca.il summit sarà servito a questo....adesso abbiamo capito dove andranno i soldi.mi sa che avete ragione galliani conosce 3 giocatori in croce.ci serve una figura alle leonardo pochi azzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Anche Laudisa conferma tentativo del Milan



Ci son arrivati con un mese e mezzo di ritardo, pivelli 
Comunque serve che Kakà si riduca l'ingaggio di tanto.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Non scrivo niente, sarebbero solamente bestemmie.
L'avevo detto che ci sarebbe stato da rimpiangere l'immobilismo.
Completerebbero l'opera l'acquisto di Astori e la cessione di De Sciglio per abbassare le pretese del Real.
Diventerei tifoso del Catania.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Ripeto, ben venga, a questo punto...


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Agosto 2013)

In un giorno solo abbiamo commesso un suicidio economico quasi ai livelli di quello del 2010. Prendendo giocatori inutili e "scarsi", per giunta.


Incredibile.


----------



## S T B (29 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Boom galliani a lancenet: "Kakà è sempre stato nei nostri cuori. Vediamo. È possibile..."*



questa dichiarazione è molto simile a quella su Carlitos...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque aspettiamoci anche qualche cessione in caso di arrivo di Kakà.
Prevedo un ulteriore oscuramento di El Shaarawy con conseguente cessione a giugno prossimo.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani a Sky su Kakà:"Chissà".

Il portavoce di Kakà ha confermato i contatti*


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2013)

vergogna

psv del cavolo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky su Kakà:"Chissà".
> 
> Il portavoce di Kakà ha confermato i contatti*



Sicuro come la morte domenica sera è in tribuna e fa la passerella in campo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

La cosa che più mi fa rabbia è che galliani è pure convinto di fare un grande colpo prendendo kakà


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque aspettiamoci anche qualche cessione in caso di arrivo di Kakà.
> Prevedo un ulteriore oscuramento di El Shaarawy con conseguente cessione a giugno prossimo.



Ma chi vendiamo???siamo una squadra invendibile...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma chi vendiamo???siamo una squadra invendibile...



De sciglio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma chi vendiamo???siamo una squadra invendibile...



El Shaarawy a giugno.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque aspettiamoci anche qualche cessione in caso di arrivo di Kakà.
> Prevedo un ulteriore oscuramento di El Shaarawy con conseguente cessione a giugno prossimo.



Questo è scontato e lo trovo francamente vergognoso.
Tutto per il ritorno di questo catorcio, oltre all'arrivo di Mitra Matri.
Società ridicola.
Ma quale progetto giovani. Il problema è che non esiste proprio un progetto.
Che pietà.
Probabilmente l'obiettivo è quello di far fallire calcisticamente il Milan, non riesco a trovare altre giustificazioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In un giorno solo abbiamo commesso un suicidio economico quasi ai livelli di quello del 2010. Prendendo giocatori inutili e "scarsi", per giunta.
> 
> 
> Incredibile.



Che ti dicevo l'anno scorso??? Questi la parola progetto non manco che esista.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questo è scontato e lo trovo francamente vergognoso.
> Tutto per il ritorno di questo catorcio, oltre all'arrivo di Mitra Matri.
> Società ridicola.
> Ma quale progetto giovani. Il problema è che non esiste proprio un progetto.
> ...



Infatti secondo me giocheranno Kakà-Matri-Balotelli ed El Shaarawy farà un pò di panchina.
Se si voleva fare un progetto giovani, si lanciava Pignatone e si rinunciava al Mitra.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che ti dicevo l'anno scorso??? Questi la parola progetto non manco che esista.



Sono davvero senza parole. Davvero.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy a giugno.



Ah ok,pensavo entro il 2 settembre...comunque complimenti ci hai azzeccato alla grande!!!


----------



## bargnani83 (29 Agosto 2013)

*vergogna*


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono davvero senza parole. Davvero.



Io invece non mi sorprendo di nulla.


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

Io e Ronaldinho siamo stati facili profeti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque pare chiaro che Honda non arriva nemmeno a gennaio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Io e Ronaldinho siamo stati facili profeti



Pensa che il mio cognome è Profeta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me Matri lo prendono solo per la panchina.

El Shaarawy-Kakà-Balotelli.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Non che ci voglia un genio ad ipotizzare una probabile cessione di el sharaawy...


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Purtroppo me lo sentivo.
Nessuno ne parlava da troppo tempo.
Avrei davvero preferito che la squadra rimanesse così.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me Matri lo prendono solo per la panchina.
> 
> El Shaarawy-Kakà-Balotelli.



12 milioni non sono una cifra che spendono per un panchinaro; poi Allegri lo adora.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni non sono una cifra che spendono per un panchinaro; poi Allegri lo adora.



parli come se elsha fosse costato due soldi, è costato quasi 20.


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

Maledetti, affossiamoci ancora di più.
Diremo di certo addio ad El Shaarwy...


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni non sono una cifra che spendono per un panchinaro; poi Allegri lo adora.



Eccomi di ritorno, ti devo una risposta. Allegri, l'anno passato (così come l'anno precedente), ha sempre voluto (quando ne ha avuta la possibilità) una prima punta classica in panchina. Maxi Lopez, quando è arrivato, non è quasi mai partito titolare (nemmeno quando quasi non c'era alternativa, giocava anche El Shaarawy al suo posto), Pazzini nemmeno (da quando c'è Balotelli) così farà Matri. La mossa di inserire una prima punta classica a metà partita gli piace moltissimo.

La dichiarazione che fece l'anno scorso, invece, è più o meno questa (riferita a Bojan nel caso specifico): A me piace avere in panchina sempre giocatori che possano cambiare in corsa il modo di giocare della squadra. A Cagliari avevo un attaccante (Matri appunto) che facevo entrare spesso dalla panchina, mi malediceva, ma mi serviva. è anche per questo che Pazzini gli sembra indispensabile, perchè pensa che gli possa permettere questo tipo di variazione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> parli come se elsha fosse costato due soldi, è costato quasi 20.



Contesti diversi; Matri è stato fortemente voluto dall'asino e te lo stanno spacciando per euroregalo Champions.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Eccomi di ritorno, ti devo una risposta. Allegri, l'anno passato (così come l'anno precedente), ha sempre voluto (quando ne ha avuta la possibilità) una prima punta classica in panchina. Maxi Lopez, quando è arrivato, non è quasi mai partito titolare (nemmeno quando quasi non c'era alternativa, giocava anche El Shaarawy al suo posto), Pazzini nemmeno (da quando c'è Balotelli) così farà Matri. La mossa di inserire una prima punta classica a metà partita gli piace moltissimo.
> 
> La dichiarazione che fece l'anno scorso, invece, è più o meno questa (riferita a Bojan nel caso specifico): A me piace avere in panchina sempre giocatori che possano cambiare in corsa il modo di giocare della squadra. A Cagliari avevo un attaccante (Matri appunto) che facevo entrare spesso dalla panchina, mi malediceva, ma mi serviva. è anche per questo che Pazzini gli sembra indispensabile, perchè pensa che gli possa permettere questo tipo di variazione.



Speriamo sia come dici tu 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Eccomi di ritorno, ti devo una risposta. Allegri, l'anno passato (così come l'anno precedente), ha sempre voluto (quando ne ha avuta la possibilità) una prima punta classica in panchina. Maxi Lopez, quando è arrivato, non è quasi mai partito titolare (nemmeno quando quasi non c'era alternativa, giocava anche El Shaarawy al suo posto), Pazzini nemmeno (da quando c'è Balotelli) così farà Matri. La mossa di inserire una prima punta classica a metà partita gli piace moltissimo.
> 
> La dichiarazione che fece l'anno scorso, invece, è più o meno questa (riferita a Bojan nel caso specifico): A me piace avere in panchina sempre giocatori che possano cambiare in corsa il modo di giocare della squadra. A Cagliari avevo un attaccante (Matri appunto) che facevo entrare spesso dalla panchina, mi malediceva, ma mi serviva. è anche per questo che Pazzini gli sembra indispensabile, perchè pensa che gli possa permettere questo tipo di variazione.



Speriamo sia come dici tu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni non sono una cifra che spendono per un panchinaro



Stiamo parlando di Galliani, tutto è possibile


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Contesti diversi; Matri è stato fortemente voluto dall'asino e te lo stanno spacciando per euroregalo Champions.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io credo che sia così, speriamo di aver interpretato bene Allegri. certo, qualche panchina per El Shaarawy ora va messa in preventivo, soprattutto se arriva Kakà...


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2013)

Io non ho più parole, davvero. Sono amareggiato come non lo sono mai stato prima, neanche quando vendettero questo morto che cammina di nome Kakà.
Sperò affondino con tutti i panni a mare.

Mi dispiace solo per El Sha.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma io non capisco perché se arriva Kakà debba andar via elsha.. Non si può giocare con uno e l altro e al centro Balo ??


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco perché se arriva Kakà debba andar via elsha.. Non si può giocare con uno e l altro e al centro Balo ??



E Matri per cosa è stato comprato?
Per scaldare la panchina?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Però giocare con il suo idolo potrebbe da un lato essere uno stimolo in più, dall'altro una speranza di crescita ulteriore, magari aiutata proprio da Kakà.

E' soprattutto per questo che stavolta non sarei restio a un suo ritorno.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco perché se arriva Kakà debba andar via elsha.. Non si può giocare con uno e l altro e al centro Balo ??



L'idea sarebbe 4-3-1-2 con Kakà, El Shaarawy e Balotelli e Matri pronto a subentrare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> L'idea sarebbe 4-3-1-2 con Kakà, El Shaarawy e Balotelli e Matri pronto a subentrare.



Esatto


----------



## colcuoresivince (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E Matri per cosa è stato comprato?
> Per scaldare la panchina?



matri è stato comprato per un altro modulo da utilizzare durante la partita in caso di emergenza.
nel 4-3-3- o altri moduli balotelli è l'unico riferimento centrale e sicuramente non puoi mettere matri come esterno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco perché se arriva Kakà debba andar via elsha.. Non si può giocare con uno e l altro e al centro Balo ??



Non scherziamo, Kakà è il trequartista per antonomasia.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Kakà è il trequartista per antonomasia.


Gaetò, non me ne volere, ma ultimamente con ste ipotesi di mercato (c'azzecchi pure) stai portando un po' sfiga. Direi che è l'ora di darci un taglio, maremma m....


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

le mie sensazioni mi dicono che a sto giro lo riprendiamo davvero


----------



## Morghot (30 Agosto 2013)

E il bello, anzi brutto, è che sarebbe comunque oro colato rispetto ai nostri lol, anche senza una gamba.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Agosto:

Kakà, per tornare al Milan, è pronto a ridursi l'ingaggio a 5 milioni di euro a stagione. Attualmente ne percepisce 10.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

5 son pure troppi


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

guarda se paghiamo tipo 10 mln il cartellino e gli diamo 5 mln l'anno giuro che disdico tutto e non seguo più il calcio...bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## addox (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà ad oggi sarebbe il giocatore più forte in rosa.
Abbiamo appena comprato mitra matri rendiamoci conto....


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Agosto:
> 
> Kakà, per tornare al Milan, è pronto a ridursi l'ingaggio a 5 milioni di euro a stagione. Attualmente ne percepisce 10.*



Su Sky c'era Panucci che ha detto:"Conoscendo Kakà, sono sicuro che non si abbasserà lo stipendio manco di 1 euro".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Sky c'era Panucci che ha detto:"Conoscendo Kakà, sono sicuro che non si abbasserà lo stipendio manco di 1 euro".



Ma anche se se lo riduce, 5 milioni sono sempre un'enormità, senza contare che ci saranno dei bonus da sommare allo stipendio regolare


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Agosto:
> 
> Kakà, per tornare al Milan, è pronto a ridursi l'ingaggio a 5 milioni di euro a stagione. Attualmente ne percepisce 10.*



o il real ce lo presta e ci aiuta a pagargli l'ingaggio, oppure gli facciamo un biennale con i 10 milioni spalmati in 2 anni. 

bah...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Son capaci di prendere un ex calciatore per spacciarlo come super mega iper regalo presidenziale con tanto di ringraziamento da parte dei sodomizzati curvaioli nei confronti della società.


----------



## samburke (30 Agosto 2013)

E con Kakà muore definitivamente, se mai era iniziato, il milan progetto giovani...


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Due milioni già sarebbero troppi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> guarda se paghiamo tipo 10 mln il cartellino e gli diamo 5 mln l'anno giuro che disdico tutto e non seguo più il calcio...bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa....



ma dico io, tra tutti i centrocampisti del Real andiamo a prendere quello più scarso? Venderanno pure qualcun altro e che cavolo...do li mettono Xabi Alonso, Khedira, Di Maria, Ozil, Isco, Casemiro, Illaramendi e Modric? 5 posti per 8 giocatori


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky su Kakà:"Chissà".
> 
> Il portavoce di Kakà ha confermato i contatti*



È fatta. NoN avessimo una difesa ridicola starei già festeggiando lo scudetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È fatta. NoN avessimo una difesa ridicola starei già festeggiando lo scudetto



vero...ci manca soltanto un benedetto difensore centrale...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma con Kaka che diavolo di schema adotterà Allegri? Col trequartista dietro le 2 punte (Balo-El) che ce ne facciamo dei vari Robinho, Niang e Pazzini, specie dopo che abbiamo preso Matri? Abbiamo un trilione di attaccanti per solo 2 posti se proprio si adotterà il modulo col trequartista dietro alle 2 punte. Capisco che abbiamo 3 competizioni (tanto dalla Champions come al solito usciamo a Febbraio-Marzo se ci va bene, la Coppa Italia la giochiamo come fosse il torneo dell'amicizia da decenni ormai) ma tutti quegli attaccanti mi sembrano troppi.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Se arriva a me sta bene, porta qualità. Oltretutto ha capacità anche da rifinitore.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Agosto 2013)

a me starebbe benissimo il suo ritorno(se in prestito o a costo zero).Sicuramente non è piu' il kakà di una volta,ma per come siamo messi adesso in termini di qualità e per la mediocrità dell'attuale serie A sarebbe oro colato.E' pur sempre uno che sa giocare molto bene al calcio ed ha nelle corde l'ultimo passaggio,caratteristica praticamente inesistente in questo milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Non so più che pensare.


Comunque Bosco e Diogo Coso là  che nervoso pensare che tornano a farsi vedere


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se arriva a me sta bene, porta qualità. Oltretutto ha capacità anche da rifinitore.



Per un anno o al massimo 2 toh, se rinuncia a parte dell'ingaggio vorrà almeno un quadriennale..ce lo porteremo fino ai 35 anni come minimo


----------



## Sheldon92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Non volevo commentare un suo eventuale ritorno perchè è stato il mio idolo, anche più del grande Sheva...Potrei perciò non essere totalmente imparziale nel giudicare la situazione, detto questo lo rivorrei con noi, nonostante le condizioni fisiche o l'età...questa però potrebbe essere solo la ciliegina sulla torta per i tifosi, ma i problemi della squadra restano sia che arrivi, sia che non arrivi.


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2013)

Non ho seguito le notizie sportive per qualche ora e leggo di Matri ufficiale al Milan e di un molto probabile ritorno di Kakà. 

Le mie considerazioni sono le seguenti.
Prima cosa, e non di poco conto, abbiamo rinforzato la Juventus finanziandole un altro possibile acquisto di qualità.
Secondo, l'arrivo di Matri vedrà un cambio di modulo quasi forzato, con Balotelli a fare da apri spazi e rifinitore per il nuovo acquisto. Di conseguenza El Shaarawy vedrà molto spesso la panchina.
Terzo, dopo questi acquisti il mercato sarebbe di fatto chiuso, al limite potranno esser fatti scambi con Genoa o altre squadrette, che potrebbero portare un difensore o un centrocampista, arrivi di contorno e non certo di primo piano. Di conseguenza la squadra manterrebbe i grossi difetti attuali.
Infine, il possibile arrivo di Kakà toglie ulteriore spazio al Faraone, oltre che impedire quasi certamente una possibile esplosione di Saponara. Non solo, fossero anche solo 5 i milioni netti con la riduzione dello stipendio, il monte ingaggi aumenterebbe a dismisura rendendo magari necessaria una cessione a fine stagione o ancor prima a gennaio, ed il papabile sarà a quel punto proprio El Shaarawy. 
Per quanto mi riguarda queste mosse, sulla carta, non spostano nessun equilibrio nel presente ed al contempo possono rilevarsi deleterie per il futuro. Spero che i fatti potranno smentirmi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2013)

Se invece di vendere elsh invece riuscissimo a vendere bihno e boateng che se arriva kaka e honda sarebbe chiusissimo,non lo ritenete possibile?secondo me usernno la bozza del contrattto che eveva fatto a gennaio...adesso basta mettersi d accordo con il real...e stvolt deve arrivare perchè primo l ha chiesto il nano 2 perchè se fallisse sarebbero davvvero le comiche...sono 2 sessioni di mercato che ci provano


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2013)

Attenzione all'ipotesi prestito. Tanto l'anno prossimo, anche se tornasse a Madrid, perderebbe comunque i benefici fiscali.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

5 milioni son troppi; deve abbassarselo almeno a 3,5.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Agosto:
> 
> Kakà, per tornare al Milan, è pronto a ridursi l'ingaggio a 5 milioni di euro a stagione. Attualmente ne percepisce 10.*



.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Agosto 2013)

ma scusate io mi meraviglio di coloro che non lo vorrebbero...ma se abbiamo un giocatore di qualità a centroc vi fa tanto schifo?? e poi un giocatore con queste qualità anche se non corre come prima, anche se ha la sua età....ha sempre la genialità di quell'ultimo passaggio che può essere decisivo soprattutto in champions oltre che in campionato...e poi con un trequartista effettivo le nostre punte segneranno molto di più...siate fiduciosi!!
forza forza col cuore vecchio glorioso milan!!!


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

Operazione assurda che dimostra l'assenza di un progetto in questa società che vive alla giornata e tira a campà, ma Kakà è comunque ancora di un altro pianeta rispetto a Boateng, Binho e anche al tanto atteso Honda e poi da noi senza gente come Ronaldo, Ozil etc tornerebbe a sentirsi Nr 1. Da noi può ancora fare la differenza anche se ripeto, operazione assurda e anche deprimente parlando di gestione societaria.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Prendere un nuovo Kakà?Ma va,ci accontentiamo di quello vecchio e acciacato....
In fondo da noi le minestre riscaldate hanno sempre funzionato,quindi perchè preoccuparsi.....poi guadagnerà solo 5 milioni di euro a stagione che non influiranno minamente sul nostro bilancio "quasi" in pari(mannaggia all'irap!).
Ora si che possiamo vincere tutto,la Juventus e il Barcellona stanno già tremando.... e se arriva la ciliegina Kucka non ci saranno più dubbi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Io sostanzialmente sono favorevole ad un suo ritorno, le mie remore sono legate alla sua condizione fisica, al fatto che non gioca da 4 anni e al suo ingaggio spropositato.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io sostanzialmente sono favorevole ad un suo ritorno, le mie remore sono legate alla sua condizione fisica, al fatto che non gioca da 4 anni e al suo ingaggio spropositato.



robba da poco


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io sostanzialmente sono favorevole ad un suo ritorno, le mie remore sono legate alla sua condizione fisica, al fatto che non gioca da 4 anni e al suo ingaggio spropositato.



Dici niente 
Secondo te perché non gioca da 4 anni?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dici niente
> Secondo te perché non gioca da 4 anni?



A Madrid i primi anni ebbe sempre problemi di pubalgia poi è anche vero che nessun allenatore li ha creduto in lui.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A Madrid i primi anni ebbe sempre problemi di pubalgia poi è anche vero che nessun allenatore li ha creduto in lui.



ok ma perche nessuno ha creduto in lui?
sono tutti pazzi da non fare giocare un PALLONE D'ORO ?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A Madrid i primi anni ebbe sempre problemi di pubalgia poi è anche vero che nessun allenatore li ha creduto in lui.



Non credo ad un complotto nei suoi confronti.
Già nell'ultimo anno al Milan si intravedeva che era sul viale del tramonto.
E sono passati 5 anni.
E' stato fatto un capolavoro con la sua cessione, infatti all'epoca ne ero contento.
Riprenderlo adesso non avrebbe alcun tipo di senso.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

a madrid era troppo chiuso...

sono favorevole al suo arrivo..non capisco perche' eto'o,milito,totti e compagnia bella fino a 40 anni sono fenomeni e kaka a 31 anni e' un brocco bollito.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Agosto:
> 
> Kakà, per tornare al Milan, è pronto a ridursi l'ingaggio a 5 milioni di euro a stagione. Attualmente ne percepisce 10.*



Dimezza ancora, dimezza.....


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ok ma perche nessuno ha creduto in lui?
> sono tutti pazzi da non fare giocare un PALLONE D'ORO ?



Aveva anche una concorrenza un po' diversa rispetto a boateng e niang


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Aveva anche una concorrenza un po' diversa rispetto a boateng e niang



sicuro... ma da noi e titolare TRANQUILLAMENTE non ho mai detto il contrario.
ma ora si parla del flop di kaka al real come se fosse colpa di chi allena...

la verita e che non era piu il grandissimo kaka che abbiamo avuto noi.
e dopo tutti questi anni puo solo avere peggiorato.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

5 milioni sono troppi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dimezza ancora, dimezza.....



Secondo me non scenderà al di sotto dei 5 milioni.


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

hanno gia speso tutto per matri, tranquilli che non viene


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non scenderà al di sotto dei 5 milioni.


ma tanto dopo il primo gol arriva bosco leite che vuole l'aumento


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Guadagna 10 milioni giusto?
La mia speranza è che non rinunci nemmeno ad un centesimo, così rimane lì.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Agosto 2013)

5 milioni netti non li percepirà mai da noi. 
a meno che il bresidente...


simile al caso etoo: anche lui si è spostato dove poteva percepirne comunque tanti.


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

prestito secco e 3.5 mln all'anno, queste devono essere le condizioni minime


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Agosto 2013)

se prendono kaka qualcuno mi deve spiegare come funziona il cervello di galliani , non compratevez perche cartellino e ingaggio sono fuori budget e poi si presenta con matri e kaka ? 
Ma galliani non era quello che aveva fatto il colpaccio vendendo un kaka rotto al real ? e poi se lo riprende ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> prestito secco e 3.5 mln all'anno, queste devono essere le condizioni minime



Io penso che il Real Madrid voglia venderlo ormai.
Domanda: chi ami di più tra Kakà e il signore del tuo avatar?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

certo che dopo 4 anni di stipendio rubato, se tenesse veramente al milan ci verrebbe pure a 3 milioni...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Come ogni anno prendiamo gli scarti.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

prendiamo Kakà perchè il Berlu vuole Kakà......


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Domanda: chi ami di più tra Kakà e il signore del tuo avatar?



sul forum ti ricordo che non è concesso bestemmiare


----------



## odio23 (30 Agosto 2013)

visite mediche per boateng.schalke

bild.de


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Certo, a pensarci El Shaarawy che scambia con Balotelli e Kakà non dev'essere poi così male


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la Bild sarebbe Boateng a fargli spazio. Sogno di una notte di mezza estate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild sarebbe Boateng a fargli spazio. Sogno di una notte di mezza estate.



Follia pura.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

odio23 ha scritto:


> visite mediche per boateng.schalke
> 
> bild.de



Ma che dici? :O :O :O


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

odio23 ha scritto:


> visite mediche per boateng.schalke
> 
> bild.de



letto anche io.. come è possibile?? dai non ci credo


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

La Kakà 10 sarebbe tantissima roba


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La Kakà 10 sarebbe tantissima roba




a livello merchandising sarebbe un botto tremendo


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

E se fosse tutta na balla e invece torna Ibra


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E se fosse tutta na balla e invece torna Ibra



Occhio anche a ibrahimovic...raiola era spesso in sede nelle scorse settimane


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

Scherzavo, Ibra è impossibile

Comunque per me alla fine prendono subito Honda e niente Riky (che, imho, la fa ancora in testa a Honda)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

11 milioni


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

se torna ha il dovere di riprendere la 22. 
La 10 è per Keisuke

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 11 milioni



cosa? dove? fonte?


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

honda e riky vanno benissimo,ma forse ne arriva solo uno


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Ormai giusto quello conta, vendere le magliette.

Che brutta fine raga


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma davvero volete un bollito di 31 anni che prende uno sbotto di soldi??? Io non vi capisco proprio...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Galliani vai a prende un di Maria o un ozil invece di prende sempre le riserve delle riserve


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Il portavoce di Kakà si trova a Milano.*


----------



## aklos (30 Agosto 2013)

ma honda e kakà sono entrambi extracomunitari.
Avendo già preso vergara, è escluso che possiamo prenderli entrambi...o uno o l'altro. Giusto?


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

aklos ha scritto:


> ma honda e kakà sono entrambi extracomunitari.
> Avendo già preso vergara, è escluso che possiamo prenderli entrambi...o uno o l'altro. Giusto?



Kakà era diventato cittadino italiano.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

In effetti avessimo provato a prendere un Ozil per dire..


----------



## Albijol (30 Agosto 2013)

aklos ha scritto:


> ma honda e kakà sono entrambi extracomunitari.
> Avendo già preso vergara, è escluso che possiamo prenderli entrambi...o uno o l'altro. Giusto?



KAKA' ha la cittadinanza italiana


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In effetti avessimo provato a prendere un Ozil per dire..



Lo UTD ha offerto quasi 40 mln per Ozil.....


----------



## Mithos (30 Agosto 2013)

Degno di una società di bolliti alla frutta riprendere questo Kakà. E mi sorprendo dei tifosi che con la solita mentalità da perdenti dichiarano che piuttosto che niente meglio Kakà. Siete alla canna del gas come questa società!!! Evviva il progetto giovani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Il portavoce ha appena twittato "Siam venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakà"


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il portavoce ha appena twittato "Siam venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakà"



ma veramente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma veramente?



_Per vedere segnare Kaka RTnelsonhirata: @dkotscho2 siamo venuti fin qua....?_


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma veramente?



Diogo Kotscho ‏@dkotscho2 32m
Per vedere segnare Kaka RTnelsonhirata: @dkotscho2 siamo venuti fin qua....?


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Agosto 2013)

Un bollito di 31 anni che non ha fatto più niente da quando ha lasciato il Milan.

Quando potevamo prendere Eriksen o Llajic. il Kaka' di oggi vale assolutamente NIENTE.

Ricordate il ritorno di Sheva. Ha fatto schifo. Solita politica di m*erda.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Diogo Kotscho ‏@dkotscho2 32m
> Per vedere segnare Kaka RTnelsonhirata: @dkotscho2 siamo venuti fin qua....?



Senza dignità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma che?  ma gli sembra il caso di fare ste cose mah


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me al primo gol scioglie il cuore a tutti....

Scusate ma non riesco a essere troppo lucido...eppure so che avete ragione


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Diogo Kotscho ‏@dkotscho2 32m
> Per vedere segnare Kaka RTnelsonhirata: @dkotscho2 siamo venuti fin qua....?



Che tristezza, fare il mercato con queste baggianate che non gasano nemmeno l'acqua frizzante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

Galliani : " abbiamo incassato 12 milioni per boateng chi compriamo ? " 
B : " la Satta ci lascia occorre correre ai ripari ..chi ha la donna piu bella ? " 
Alegher : " Senza ombra di dubbio la Satta è la piu figa " 
B : " da comprare subito " 
Galliani " con gli altri soldi che avanzano dalla champions io prenderei altri giocatori... sul mercato ci sono Kaka , eto'o , Drogba , adebayor e qualcuno a caso del Genova del mio amico Preziosi io questi conosco " 
B. : " io punterei su Kaka gli altri non ho idea chi siano " 
Alegher : " io propongo Lazzari e Astori sono molto forti e non conosco altri " 
Galliani : " Ok prendiamo Kaka " 

Prendi questa discussione spostala di 10 anni indietro cambia allegri con ancelotti e lascia gli stessi nomi per gli attaccanti e cambia i cagliaritani con altri 2 nomi di cessi a caso . 

sempre cosi


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà.....merita una scritta d' orata sul sito come fatto in passato per altri!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Kakà.....merita una scritta d' orata sul sito come fatto in passato per altri!!



Io la farei di calamaro


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io la farei di calamaro



calamaro?


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)

*Marca * ricostruisce il concitato dopopartita del Real di ieri sera. *Perez non era presente, ma fiutando il contenuto delle dichiarazioni di Kakà ha fatto di tutto perché non comparisse davanti ai media *. Ha contattato in fretta e furia il ds Pardeza e gli ha chiesto di fermarlo. Pardeza raggiunge subito Kakà ma è costretto a dire a Perez, all'altro capo del telefono, che il giocatore sta già parlando ai microfoni e comunicando la volontà di andarsene. Pardeza dunque sbraita "Ricardo...Ricardo" ma ormai il dado è tratto.

Quindi le cose sono ancora ad uno stadio primitivo


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2013)

La faccenda mi sarebbe parsa più logica se Kakà si svincolasse, l'idea di andare a pagare pure il cartellino al Real non mi entusiasma.


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

le dichiarazioni di kakà chiaramente diminuiscono il potere di trattativa del Real, perchè ora anche i sassi sanno che lui vuole andare via entro lunedì per giunta


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> le dichiarazioni di kakà chiaramente diminuiscono il potere di trattativa del Real, perchè ora anche i sassi sanno che lui vuole andare via entro lunedì per giunta



Quoto, dovrebbero regalarcelo


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2013)

La cosa che mi dà fastidio che vedendo su facebook\twitter i post in primo piano anche nella pagina del Milan sono di gente che vuole il ritorno di Kakà, ma io dico è fuori da ogni logica: il progetto giovani non si fà prendendo i nostri ex bolliti, se volevamo esperienza c'era un certo Pirlo che abbiamo sfanculato che adesso e negli ultimi 2 anni era di un'altro pianeta rispetto a kakà. Senza considerare che il padre di Kakà non gli farà avere uno stipendio da 2 soldi a suo figlio, con tutto il bene che voglio a Kakà ormai è finito...è solo un contentino per far stare buoni i tifosi da parte di Berlusconi se davvero si fà


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quoto, dovrebbero regalarcelo





Esatto, marca aggiunge che perez è letteralmente infuriato per questo, una patata bollente a 3 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato.


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> calamaro?



E' per palati fini


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*


Se vabbè, 10 milioni. Ce lo devono regalare, altroché.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*



Mi piacerebbe sapere chi è il malato mentale che pagherebbe Kakà 10 + 6 all'anno per almeno 2 anni, forza..
Rispetto ad un Honda per 4-5 mln a 2 mln e qualcosa.. 27 enne.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Agosto 2013)

Anche se io mi vergognerei a presentarmi da Perez dopo il pacco che gli abbiamo rifilato 4 anni fa 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*



Se vabbè, ciao...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

ottimo ottimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà a 0 poi stipendio 3,5/4 a dire tanto ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani su Kakà :" Difficilissimo." Su Honda:" Cerchiamo di chiudere subito".*


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma con che coraggio il Real chiede 10 milioni per un trentunenne che non gioca ai suoi livelli da 4 anni  Stando a questi criteri l'anno scorso per Ibra bisognava chiederne 50 e non 20. Comunque meglio per noi, confido soprattutto nell'avidità di Ricky


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*



Bene così.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma con che coraggio il Real chiede 10 milioni per un trentunenne che non gioca ai suoi livelli da 4 anni  Stando a questi criteri l'anno scorso per Ibra bisognava chiederne 50 e non 20. Comunque meglio per noi, confido soprattutto nell'avidità di Ricky



Esatto, lo sappiamo tutti che Ricky ha un solo dio ed è il Dio Denaro, le due d per lui sono come le tre s per la vaccona della Tommasi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2013)

Se avevano trovato l accordo con kaka a gennaio non vedo perchè non dovrebbe esserci ora....è con il real secondo me...certo che tenere in rosa un giocatore scontento a 10 milioni di euro con l impossibilità di rilanciarlo,dato che l ultima era carletto,è da pazzi....o si svincola lui o il cartellino sarà minimo.

Certo che un altro teatino sul nulla sarebbe una scemata...in mano hanno qualcosa nn è possible atrimenti


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Meglio se non viene.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Kakà :" Difficilissimo." Su Honda:" Cerchiamo di chiudere subito".*


meglio cosi'


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Anche se io mi vergognerei a presentarmi da Perez dopo il pacco che gli abbiamo rifilato 4 anni fa



vergognarsi un ca**o stanno spendendo sopra i 100 per Bale che anche lui è soggetto agli infortuni


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

E se decidessimo di pagarlo 10 milioni? :fear:


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

Vengono entrambi


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E se decidessimo di pagarlo 10 milioni? :fear:


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Kakà si allontana dal Milan; il Real chiede 10 milioni cash e il giocatore non sarebbe disposto ad allineare il suo ingaggio con le possibilità del Milan.*



lo sapevo che Kakà non avrebbe mai accettato di ridursi in modo sostanzioso l'ingaggio!!! Si vede quanto ci tiene al Milan


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269395 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Il senso di ciò??


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Se bruciamo 20 milioni per Kakà e Matri mi do fuoco


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269395 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Ma che vuol dire?


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269395 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Serve a nulla. Basta con questo qui


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269395 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Vaccata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269395 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Ma dai


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269395 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Wow, magari gli diamo 5 mln che avremmo dovuto dare a Honda per averlo 4 mesi per poi prendere Honda a 0, assurdo, assurdo!
Diamogli anche 6 mln, che diventano 3, contorto e fantastico come solo Galliani sa fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Che geni quelli di Sportmediaset. Tutti adepti del Bargi.


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2013)

Bargiggia, un uomo, un punto interrogativo.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Degna di Zelig.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' per palati fini



cavolo allora non farle con me le battute di un certo livello che non ce arrivo poi.....

infatti non l' ho capita


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> cavolo allora non farle con me le battute di un certo livello che non ce arrivo poi.....
> 
> infatti non l' ho capita



d'avvero non l'hai capita?


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> d'avvero non l'hai capita?



sarò un po' preso dal lavoro e da altre cose ma non l' ho capita seriamente....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo AS.com il padre di Kakà sta trattando con il Real Madrid per la cessione di Kakà al Milan.*


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269591 ha scritto:


> *Secondo AS.com il padre di Kakà sta trattando con il Real Madrid per la cessione di Kakà al Milan.*



mi auguro che stavolta si impegni a fare capire a suo figlio che da noi non potrà chiedere 800000000000000 euro al secondo!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

kakà il 22 e honda la 10...


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Ancora Orco Leite?


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

kakà belongs to money


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* il Milan potrebbe prendere kakà per 4 mesi poi il giocatore a gennaio si trasferirà al Galaxy.*



Anche Sky ha proposto questo scenario, ma hanno detto che è solo una possibilità tutt'altro che confermata,


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo As Kakà starebbe trattando con il Milan e due club inglesi (una potrebbe essere il Manchester United), Il Milan sarebbe la sua destinazione preferita.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

As ha la credibilità di Tuttosport.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

il Boa non lo hanno ceduto per fare cassa ma per cambiare il trequartista....


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

2 consederazioni:

- se è vero che sta trattando anche con 2 inglesi fra cui il Manchester vuol dire che proprio brocco con il bastone non è diventato...infatti per me quando l'ho visto giocare al Real è sembrato un buon giocatore..forse un pelo meno mobile...ma comunque un giocatore che da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile e che ovviamente al Real, dietro a giocatori da 100milioni non gioca con continuità...io ripeto a 5milioni annui bonus compresi lo prenderei...

- la cosa che mi preoccupa è appunto suo padre se non sbaglio che è ricordo ogni mese andava a batter cassa...e mi fa già girare le scatole prima di pensarlo...e sta cosa che essendoci 2 club interessati a lui ho paura si voglia creare un'asta soprattutto per il cartellino (perchè poi anche se con ingaggio più basso Kaka sceglierebbe Milan) e il Real non lo voglia dare al Milan...speriamo bene!!


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma infatti a leggere l'articolo di as il manchester è solo una loro supposizione, basata sull'interesse dimostrato un anno fa..tra l'altro scoprono ora che bosco in persona sta trattando, ma lo ha aveva detto esplicitamente Kakà ieri sera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a leggere l'articolo di as il manchester è solo una loro supposizione, basata sull'interesse dimostrato un anno fa..tra l'altro scoprono ora che bosco in persona sta trattando, ma lo ha aveva detto esplicitamente Kakà ieri sera.



Lo united lo tirano fuori perchè è tutta l'estate che cercano un centrocampista, anche se lo united fosse interessatto non credo ci vada, lui va via proprio perchè vuole giocare con continuità, io non sono cosi sicura che a manchester giocherebbe



L'altra squadra sarebbe l'Arsenal, magari li troverebbe spazio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Penso stia provando a liberarsi a zero


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)

Kotscho su twitter: giornata movimentata quella di oggi..


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque in tre mesi nessuno se ne è interessato, adesso ci sono 18395 top club su di lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Gira la voce che Kakà ha preso l'aereo per Milano alle 16... boh, è una cosa ancora da confermare.


----------



## aklos (30 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque in tre mesi nessuno se ne è interessato, adesso ci sono 18395 top club su di lui.



Questo succede quando il giocatore dice alla stampa: ENTRO LUNEDI' ME NE VOGLIO ANDARE DA QUI. 
E' normale.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gira la voce che Kakà ha preso l'aereo per Milano alle 16... boh, è una cosa ancora da confermare.



Spero che il pilota sia un tifoso rossonero che non lo vuole e dirotti l'aereo su un'altra destinazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Il direttore di As ha confermato il volo per Milano.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

aklos ha scritto:


> Questo succede quando il giocatore dice alla stampa: ENTRO LUNEDI' ME NE VOGLIO ANDARE DA QUI.
> E' normale.



Beh in realtà credo che sia in partenza tipo da tre anni. Comunque la questione è irrilevante. Non credo che questa volta scelga per i soldi.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

io comunque non ho capito una cosa....

come è evidente per quanto riguarda l' acquisto di giocatori un po' sopra le righe deve essere per forza coinvolto il Berlu (vedi Ibra e Balo che sono suoi pallini da sempre) quindi piuttosto di niente direi che Kakà va benissimo come acquisto....

ha voglia di fare bene, è un giocatore tecnicamente dotato e noi abbiamo bisogno di giocatori esperti che possano anche essere da esempio ai nuovi, quindi direi che il suo arrivo non possa fare altro che bene al nostro gruppo

aggiungo inoltre che quello che ci servirà per passare il girone è proprio avere qualcuno in campo che riesca a darci più autostima e consapevolezza nei nostri mezzi....


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

sta cosa del volo non la trovo da nessuna parte


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma mi spiegate per quale motivo un acquisto insensato deve essere meglio dell'immobilismo?


----------



## Petrecte (30 Agosto 2013)

A cifre ragionevoli si può fare, piccola clausola da inserire nel contratto : Bosco Leite è persona non gradita nei dintorni di via Turati.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il direttore di As ha confermato il volo per Milano.



Lo fotograferanno che va in giro con una bici rossonera? che palle io spero solo di chiudere per Honda entro stasera e di lasciarlo al suo destino americano, campionato per giocatori finiti come lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> sta cosa del volo non la trovo da nessuna parte



Un portale spagnolo chiamato "Sportyou" ha lanciato la notizia che avrebbe preso l'aereo con il padre alle 16, poi sono arrivate alcune conferme tra cui il direttore di AS.
Ma ancora non è certo.

Per Marca comunque è un giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io comunque non ho capito una cosa....
> 
> come è evidente per quanto riguarda l' acquisto di giocatori un po' sopra le righe deve essere per forza coinvolto il Berlu (vedi Ibra e Balo che sono suoi pallini da sempre) quindi piuttosto di niente direi che Kakà va benissimo come acquisto....
> 
> ...



Parli come se Kaka' fosse ancorà uno dei migliore centrocampisti al mondo. Ma nessuno ha imparato del ritorno di Sheva ?
Kaka' oggi è un ex giocatore. Come lo era Ronaldinho quando è arrivato al Milan, come lo è Robinho oggi. Kaka' camberà niente. C'é chi crede ancorà che il Kaka' di oggi farà il fenomeno come 10 anni fa.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Parli come se Kaka' fosse ancorà uno dei migliore centrocampisti al mondo. Ma nessuno ha imparato del ritorno di Sheva ?
> Kaka' oggi è un ex giocatore. Come lo era Ronaldinho quando è arrivato al Milan, come lo è Robinho oggi. Kaka' camberà niente. C'é chi crede ancorà che il Kaka' di oggi farà il fenomeno come 10 anni fa.



no guarda io non penso proprio che sia lo stesso giocatore, ma di sicuro non è scarso come dici te, poi tra Sheva, Dinho e Binho ci sono differenze abissali sia di tempistiche, motivazioni e ambiente!!

secondo me potrebbe dare ottimi consigli e tanta autostima che nel calcio è fondamentale, con questo mi va bene anche solo Honda oppure ancora meglio entrambi

Kakà vuole riconquistare la fiducia in nazionale e si impegnerà molto e poi diciamoci la verità....quando ha la palla tra i piedi può ancora destabilizzare le squadre che ha difronte

di sicuro ci possono essere tanti altri nomi ma se il Berlu che è l' unico che decide ha in mente solo lui direi che è meglio di niente


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

alla fine è meglio che arrivi...può essere sempre una sorpresa o comunque un valore aggiunto..tanto nel caso in cui non arrivasse i soldi non andrebbero reinvestiti in nessun altro ..quindi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

alla fine è meglio che arrivi...può essere sempre una sorpresa o comunque un valore aggiunto..tanto nel caso in cui non arrivasse i soldi non andrebbero reinvestiti in nessun altro ..quindi...inoltre è uno di quelli che ha fatto vincere qualcosa di importante al milan,dunque sarebbe sicuramente una figura di riferimento,un leader fuori e dentro il campo...nella nostra rosa in effetti manca un giocatore del vecchio milan che conti veramente qualcosa


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> no guarda io non penso proprio che sia lo stesso giocatore, ma di sicuro non è scarso come dici te, poi tra Sheva, Dinho e Binho ci sono differenze abissali sia di tempistiche, motivazioni e ambiente!!
> 
> secondo me potrebbe dare ottimi consigli e tanta autostima che nel calcio è fondamentale, con questo mi va bene anche solo Honda oppure ancora meglio entrambi
> 
> ...



Anche Ronaldinho voleva riconquistare la fiducia in nazionale prima del mondiale 2010, E non parlo di Robinho un altro ex giocatore.
Questo giocatore ha fatto niente da 4 anni. al Real Madrid. E' stato un fallimento. Questo qui non potrà MAI tornare il Kaka' di prima. Impossibile. E se tu credi ancorà che il Kaka' di oggi è capace di destabilizzare le squadre che ha di fronte, allorà non hai seguito il calcio in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Anche Ronaldinho voleva riconquistare la fiducia in nazionale prima del mondiale 2010, E non parlo di Robinho un altro ex giocatore.
> Questo giocatore ha fatto niente da 4 anni. al Real Madrid. E' stato un fallimento. Questo qui non potrà MAI tornare il Kaka' di prima. Impossibile. E se tu credi ancorà che il Kaka' di oggi è capace di destabilizzare le squadre che ha di fronte, allorà non hai seguito il calcio in questi ultimi anni.



bè ma kakà al real non gioca anche perchè ha davanti gente come ozil e di maria..per me può fare ancora bene..però le cifre devono essere contenute,molto contenute....ovviamente ci sono molti giocatori che preferirei ma la società non sembra avere altri obiettivi


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bè ma kakà al real non gioca anche perchè ha davanti gente come ozil e di maria..per me può fare ancora bene..però le cifre devono essere contenute,molto contenute....ovviamente ci sono molti giocatori che preferirei ma la società non sembra avere altri obiettivi



sì ma le difese spagnole fanno schifo, se ha fatto schifo contro quelle..


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2013)

ma se ha preso l'aereo delle 16, non dovrbbe esse già atterrato??? XD


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma se ha preso l'aereo delle 16, non dovrbbe esse già atterrato??? XD



Il volo è stato dirottato da [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Anche Ronaldinho voleva riconquistare la fiducia in nazionale prima del mondiale 2010, E non parlo di Robinho un altro ex giocatore.
> Questo giocatore ha fatto niente da 4 anni. al Real Madrid. E' stato un fallimento. Questo qui non potrà MAI tornare il Kaka' di prima. Impossibile. E se tu credi ancorà che il Kaka' di oggi è capace di destabilizzare le squadre che ha di fronte, allorà non hai seguito il calcio in questi ultimi anni.



si infatti sono 10 anni che vivo su marte.....anzi su venere che c' è più topa!!


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il volo è stato dirottato da [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]



grazie a dio


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io comunque non ho capito una cosa....
> 
> come è evidente per quanto riguarda l' acquisto di giocatori un po' sopra le righe deve essere per forza coinvolto il Berlu (vedi Ibra e Balo che sono suoi pallini da sempre) quindi piuttosto di niente direi che Kakà va benissimo come acquisto....
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sarò un po' preso dal lavoro e da altre cose ma non l' ho capita seriamente....



d'ai non ci credo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma se ha preso l'aereo delle 16, non dovrbbe esse già atterrato??? XD



si appunto a me pare una palla bella grossa, anche perchè di marzio ecc non me dicono niente.


----------



## Mithos (30 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Anche Ronaldinho voleva riconquistare la fiducia in nazionale prima del mondiale 2010, E non parlo di Robinho un altro ex giocatore.
> Questo giocatore ha fatto niente da 4 anni. al Real Madrid. E' stato un fallimento. Questo qui non potrà MAI tornare il Kaka' di prima. Impossibile. E se tu credi ancorà che il Kaka' di oggi è capace di destabilizzare le squadre che ha di fronte, allorà non hai seguito il calcio in questi ultimi anni.



Inutile spiegare, l'importante è far ritornare Kakazinho.Poi l'anno prossimo cederemo un De Sciglio, El Sha, Balotelli per avergli fatto un contratto da nababbi. Corsi e ricorsi storici.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Sono in Alaska. Tutto ok


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

Ho sempre pensato che sarebbe andato via da Madrid, ma non prima della prossima estate. Non credo ai giocatori che si riducono lo stipendio, ma uno che rilascia quelle dichiarazioni l'accordo con la nuova squadra l'ha già trovato.


----------



## Ciachi (30 Agosto 2013)

Si si tutto ok!!
Stanno x tornare Kakà, rivaldo, Cafu , sheva e tomasson!!! E c'è qualke speranza x riavere baresi...ma nn e' facile!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono in Alaska. Tutto ok



Continua a girare fino alla mezzanotte del 2


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si si tutto ok!!
> Stanno x tornare Kakà, rivaldo, Cafu , sheva e tomasson!!! E c'è qualke speranza x riavere baresi...ma nn e' facile!!!



muahhhhh


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2013)

Per me arriva al 100%. Honda esclude Kakà? Bene, ma Honda prima di gennaio non arriva. 
Quindi dobbiamo sorbirci l'arrivo di Matri e il ritorno di Kakino. 
Bella m.erda!!!

Credo sia la peggiore operazione di mercato di tutti i tempi.
Sheva-Chelsea...Owen-Real... tutti flop ma non erano minimamente delle scommesse. Qui stiamo per prendere (e affidare la fascia di capitano, vedrete) un ex giocatore che non fa nulla di buono da 2 anni e che continua ad avere problemi fisici!!!!!!!!

Penso sia il mercato più squallido della storia. Era meglio non comprare nessuno a questo punto, giusto Poli...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà ha un anno di contratto se non sbaglio, dove prenderebbe 10 mln netti. Gli si fa un triennale a 3,5 mln netti e si risolve il problema


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*



Ha il Milan nel cuore LOL


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*



Se è veramente deciso nel tornare, non penso sia una notizia vera.. Se invece è reale, allora può andare pure subito ai Galaxy.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*



ingrato


----------



## Ciachi (30 Agosto 2013)

Panucci ieri sera l ha detto: conoscendo Kakà non si riduce l ingaggio di un euro!!!
....meno male!!!!!


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Kakà ha un anno di contratto se non sbaglio, dove prenderebbe 10 mln netti. Gli si fa un triennale a 3,5 mln netti e si risolve il problema



Veramente ne ha altri 2, dovresti fargli un quadriennale da 5,5 milioni circa.


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque se il Real ce lo lasciasse a gratis...sarei pure disposto a dargli un triennale da 5 milioni netti all'anno senza problemi!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*


.


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Kakà ha un anno di contratto se non sbaglio, dove prenderebbe 10 mln netti. Gli si fa un triennale a 3,5 mln netti e si risolve il problema



no, Kakà ha altri due anni. 1 anno significa che andrebbe in scadenza: Marca parla di 20 milioni che il Real dovrà ancora dargli come ingaggio.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Veramente ne ha altri 2, dovresti fargli un quadriennale da 5,5 milioni circa.



Ok, allora ricordavo male. Gli si fa un quinquennale a 4 netti


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Facciamo facile noi a dire cosi, ma manco io probabilmente rinuncerei a metà stipendio, piu soldi hai e piu ne vuoi è cosi, detto questo credo che kakà sappia il nostro stantard di stipendio, non credo che Galliani ci riprovi senza che kakà abbia da la disponibilità di tagliarsi lo stipendio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*



Non ti schiodare Ricky,tira fino al 2/09


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> d'ai non ci credo



il problema è che non mi ricordo cosa stavamo dicendo.....hahahahaaaaa

ah no aspetta allora la scritta d' orata che invece è color calamaro?
bohhhhh


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

se è davvero così,andasse a caca.re


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il problema è che non mi ricordo cosa stavamo dicendo.....hahahahaaaaa
> 
> ah no aspetta allora la scritta *d' orata* che invece è color calamaro?
> bohhhhh


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

Se il Real lo regala sicuramente parte dei soldi che si pensava di investire per lui andranno nello stipendio...certo dare 7-8 milioni a Kakà creerebbe un pericolosissimo effetto domino, cosa già successa con Ibra e T.Silva e abbiamo visto come è finita...


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270079 ha scritto:


> Facciamo facile noi a dire cosi, ma manco io probabilmente rinuncerei a metà stipendio, piu soldi hai e piu ne vuoi è cosi, detto questo credo che kakà sappia il nostro stantard di stipendio, non credo che Galliani ci riprovi senza che kakà abbia da la disponibilità di tagliarsi lo stipendio.



si ma è lui che preme per venire da noi!!! Se avesse veramente a cuore il Milan, lo stipendio se lo decurterebbe sicuramente...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà non tornerà MAI proprio per via dello stipendio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Real disposto a cedere gratuitamente Kakà, ma il giocatore non è disposto a ridurre il proprio ingaggio, chiede 7-8 milioni l'anno"*



.


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



darren ci sono.....hahahaaaa.....
mi hai illuminato ci sono arrivato!!

scherzi a parte è sempre in volo Kakà?


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Agosto 2013)

Scusate ma qui siamo dietro a giornalisti così informati che non sono stati in grado di anticipare la cessione di Boateng allo Schalke? Che il Real voglia lasciare partire a zero Kakà dopo che a gennaio voleva almeno 10 milioni non ha senso. Kakà che a gennaio aveva già l'accordo con noi(proprio Di Marzio dixit) e ora pretende 7 milioni, cifre che non prende neanche Robben che ha appena deciso la finale di Champions, non ha senso. E' tutto un parlare in attesa di fatti che non sono a conoscenza di nessuno, tranne gli interessati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si ma è lui che preme per venire da noi!!! Se avesse veramente a cuore il Milan, lo stipendio se lo decurterebbe sicuramente...



che vuole venire da noi lo dicono i giornali non lui, facciamo facile noi parlare cosi però, io da tifosissima del Milan non so se accetterei


----------



## Ciachi (30 Agosto 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate ma qui siamo dietro a giornalisti così informati che non sono stati in grado di anticipare la cessione di Boateng allo Schalke? Che il Real voglia lasciare partire a zero Kakà dopo che a gennaio voleva almeno 10 milioni non ha senso. Kakà che a gennaio aveva già l'accordo con noi(proprio Di Marzio dixit) e ora pretende 7 milioni, cifre che non prende neanche Robben che ha appena deciso la finale di Champions. E' tutto un parlare in attesa di fatti che non sono a conoscenza di nessuno, tranne gli interessati.



Bravissimo!!! Super d'accordo con te! E poi le minestre riscaldate nn sono buone....mai!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> darren ci sono.....hahahaaaa.....
> mi hai illuminato ci sono arrivato!!
> 
> scherzi a parte è sempre in volo Kakà?



Si, [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] Lo ha portato in Alaska


----------



## JoKeR (30 Agosto 2013)

Come già scritto oggi al peggio non c'è mai fine.
Ora si parte con la pantomima dello stipendio..
Allora io mi chiedo: ma gli anni scorsi, anche a gennaio 2013, l'unica questione su cui non c'erano problemi era o non era lo stipendio??
Cioè è l'ennesima sessione di calciomercato che torna fuori Kakà ed è la prima volta che l'ostacolo insormontabile è lo stipendio (cmq altissimo)!!
Ahahah siamo ridicoli!!


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si, [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] Lo ha portato in Alaska



Hahahaaaa....capito!!

allora dovrà fare un rifornimento in volo perchè fino al 2 è lunga.....gli fa fare tre volte il giro del Mondo!!


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Se il Real lo regala sicuramente parte dei soldi che si pensava di investire per lui andranno nello stipendio...certo dare 7-8 milioni a Kakà creerebbe un pericolosissimo effetto domino, cosa già successa con Ibra e T.Silva e abbiamo visto come è finita...



Appunto, sarebbe la vaccata del secolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Se il Real lo regala sicuramente parte dei soldi che si pensava di investire per lui andranno nello stipendio...certo dare 7-8 milioni a Kakà creerebbe un pericolosissimo effetto domino, cosa già successa con Ibra e T.Silva e abbiamo visto come è finita...



Si,e poi tra un anno tutti scandalizzati,Flamini e Mexes docet.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbrotfl,ma le trattative con Kakà sono tutte assurde.

A volte lui accetta di ridursi lo stipendio ma il Real chiede 10-20 milioni,a volte il Real lo libera a zero ma lui dichiara di non voler rinunciare al suo ingaggio


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Agosto 2013)

Il solito Kotscho fa intendere su Twitter che non ci sarebbero problemi e la mancata disponibilità in merito all'ingaggio non corrisponde a verità.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

ma sto kozzo secondo me non sa manco lui quello che dice


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2013)

7-8 milioni...
Così dopo viene Raiola a batter casssa...e ciao Balotelli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà è veramente un mercenario mamma mia, nascosto dietro quel viso da bravo ragazzo.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma l'aereo non è atterrato?
C'è coda?
L'aereo viaggia con un ritardo indefinito?
E' stato soppresso?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma l'aereo non è atterrato?
> C'è coda?
> L'aereo viaggia con un ritardo indefinito?
> E' stato soppresso?



Dirottato


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma l'aereo non è atterrato?
> C'è coda?
> L'aereo viaggia con un ritardo indefinito?
> E' stato soppresso?



[MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dirottato


Dalla mafia nipponica che vuole Honda al Milan


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Kakà è veramente un mercenario mamma mia, nascosto dietro quel viso da bravo ragazzo.



"vuole restare in Europa"... ma va via và! E' un miracolo se sta ancora in piedi!!!! Una dose di umiltà gli farebbe più che bene.

Possibile che la "saudade" ce l'ha solo Robinho??? Questo qui non ha voglia di tornare al Sao Paolo? 
Che palle!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dirottato



Speriamo!
Di Marzio non sa chi ha dirottato l'aereo e dove stanno portando Kakà?
Non filtra niente?


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio Kakà non sarebbe comunque disposto a dimezzarsi lo stipendio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Kakà non sarebbe comunque disposto a dimezzarsi lo stipendio.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dalla mafia nipponica che vuole Honda al Milan



#gombloddo #rigoreperilmilan #rigoreperhonda #gallianimafioso #giapponesichevoglionoilmilaninchampions #gemellaggioCSKAfiorentina

- - - Updated - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Ma come?
Il figliol prodigo?
Il bravo ragazzo?
Quello che tifa ancora Milan dov'è?
Grazie a dio! Stattene lì al Real a prendere lo stipendio marcendo in tribuna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

mamma mia manco un po' si abbassa lo stipendio...stattene a Madrid


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

Nn vuol dimezzarsi lo stipendio?!?!? E allora rimani a marcire a Madrid o vattene in Brasile...Altro che I belong to Jesus


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Veramente deluso, dai.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2013)

Dedicato a chi crede ancora in questo rottame. Anche il piano sconclusionato non é attuabile. Rischiamo di essere ancora piú deboli dopo la cessione di Boateng se non viene rimpiazzato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio:"Confermato l'accordo tra Real e Milan con Kakà che verrebbe liberato a zero, continua a mancare l'accordo col giocatore che è disposto a rinunciare al massimo a 3 milioni, richiesta quindi di 7 milioni annui, il Milan non è disposto ad offrire più di 4.5"*


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

Si sapeva..


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Kakà non sarebbe comunque disposto a dimezzarsi lo stipendio.


No problem. Resti pure a Madrid.

Sicuramente ci sarà di mezzo la sanguisuga Bosco Leite.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

su *Sky Sport 24 han detto che è disposto a tagliarsi l'ingaggio al massimo di 1-2 milioni. *

che pezzente mamma mia.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Agosto 2013)

Stai lì dove sei Riky, non ci servi.


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2013)

Eh, si vede che ha proprio voglia di giocare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2013)

Dai però se vuole venire deve farlo a condizioni """""""umane""""""""

Non può pretendere di poter rubare 8-9 milioni di euro, ma siamo matti


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:"Confermato l'accordo tra Real e Milan con Kakà che verrebbe liberato a zero, continua a mancare l'accordo col giocatore che è disposto a rinunciare al massimo a 3 milioni, richiesta quindi di 7 milioni annui, il Milan non è disposto ad offrire più di 4.5"*



Poi si criticava Ibra. Almeno se li merita i soldi che prende...


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:"Confermato l'accordo tra Real e Milan con Kakà che verrebbe liberato a zero, continua a mancare l'accordo col giocatore che è disposto a rinunciare al massimo a 3 milioni, richiesta quindi di 7 milioni annui, il Milan non è disposto ad offrire più di 4.5"*



Facciamo un 4,5x4 e son tutti felici


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Kakà è veramente un mercenario mamma mia, nascosto dietro quel viso da bravo ragazzo.


eeeh ma lui è un atleta di cristo  è un uomo abbastanza schifoso,bisogna ammetterlo


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Già che il Real lo liberi a parametro 0 è un buon punto di partenza...io penso che Galliani faccia bene a non andar oltre i 5milioni bonus compresi per lo stipendio in quanto anche Kaka deve capire che ora i tempi al Milan sono diversi, che lui è un giocatore diverso e che non gioca da anni...


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

mamma mia quanto e' attaccato al denaro


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma sto figlio dei soldi dovrebbe venire qui e prendere 2 milioni l'anno, ringraziando che glieli diamo ancora dopo tutto quello che ha guadagnato, rectius, ciucciato, in passato.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

Non viene. Trannquilli.

Il nostro mercato è chiuso con mitra matri


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:"Confermato l'accordo tra Real e Milan con Kakà che verrebbe liberato a zero, continua a mancare l'accordo col giocatore che è disposto a rinunciare al massimo a 3 milioni, richiesta quindi di 7 milioni annui, il Milan non è disposto ad offrire più di 4.5"*



.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma restatene a fare panca e tribuna e a rubare lo stipendio a Madrid. Adios


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

A gennaio il problema era l'inverso, Kakà si era dimezzato l'ingaggio mentre il real non voleva darlo in prestito e chiedeva 18 milioni.

Dopo 6 mesi il giocatore non vuole più ridursi l'ingaggio e il real è disposto a fare una mega minusvalenza? Mah, a me questa storia di Di Marzio sembra molto strana.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

*Con l'ultimo rifiuto del Cska di lasciare andare Honda adesso, si spalancano le porte per Kakà al Milan. 
L'alternativa è spostare trequartista Montolivo, e inserire Kucka a centrocampo.*

fonte di Marzio


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

secondo sky nel vertice di arcore è stato fatto il nome di ozil


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo sky nel vertice di arcore è stato fatto il nome di ozil


ma dai e come lo paghiamo????


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo sky nel vertice di arcore è stato fatto il nome di ozil


 costa una 40ina di milioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo sky nel vertice di arcore è stato fatto il nome di ozil



Ovviamente ora il Real vende Ozil e si tiene Kakà... 
Certe cose davvero non so come fanno i giornalisti neanche a pensarle.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ma dai e come lo paghiamo????



bè 25 rate da 2 mln l'anno forse ce la facciamo


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Con l'ultimo rifiuto del Cska di lasciare andare Honda adesso, si spalancano le porte per Kakà al Milan.
> L'alternativa è spostare trequartista Montolivo, e inserire Kucka a centrocampo.*
> 
> fonte di Marzio



La seconda ipotesi è un incubo


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma non possiamo cacciare 1 milione in più e comprare Honda? Bah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La seconda ipotesi è un incubo



Cedere Boateng senza avere in mano un'alternativa sarebbe il de profundis sulla carriera di Galliani.
Non vedrei alternativa alle dimissioni obbligate.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Montolivo sulla trequarti sarebbe clamoroso. Proprio il simbolo del nuovo Milan: una cosa a caso


----------



## The P (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La seconda ipotesi è un incubo



Allegri ha già risposto positivamente alla domanda su Montolivo trequartista 


E' inutile, questo tecnico è una rovina per il Milan non meno di Berlusconi al momento.


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A gennaio il problema era l'inverso, Kakà si era dimezzato l'ingaggio mentre il real non voleva darlo in prestito e chiedeva 18 milioni.
> 
> Dopo 6 mesi il giocatore non vuole più ridursi l'ingaggio e il real è disposto a fare una mega minusvalenza? Mah, a me questa storia di Di Marzio sembra molto strana.


stessa impressione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Con l'ultimo rifiuto del Cska di lasciare andare Honda adesso, si spalancano le porte per Kakà al Milan.
> L'alternativa è spostare trequartista Montolivo, e inserire Kucka a centrocampo.*
> 
> fonte di Marzio



Sarebbe una cosa da tagliarsi le palle.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Allegri ha già risposto positivamente alla domanda su Montolivo trequartista
> 
> 
> E' inutile, questo tecnico è una rovina per il Milan non meno di Berlusconi al momento.



ah beh certo... Galliani si fa soffiare gli obiettivi, non riesce a portare NESSUNO al Milan e il problema è Allegri che è consapevole che l'unica alternativa al ruolo di trequartista sarebbe Montolivo???
E' un'ipotesi da INCUBO, ma dettata dall'incapacità di Galliani...


Comunque KAkà anche se si dimezza lo stipendio prenderebbe 4,5 mln!!!! Il più pagato del Milan, rotto e a 32 anni. 
Proprio un gran tifoso e un ragazzo pieno di valori.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ah beh certo... Galliani si fa soffiare gli obiettivi, non riesce a portare NESSUNO al Milan e il problema è Allegri che è consapevole che l'unica alternativa al ruolo di trequartista sarebbe Montolivo???
> E' un'ipotesi da INCUBO, ma dettata dall'incapacità di Galliani...
> 
> 
> ...



Che poi io mi vergognerei a presentarmi da florentino dopo il pacco rifilato. 
Ma al di là di tutto, il nostro obiettivo è arrivare nelle prime 3, per la serie A andrebbe più che bene, così come va bene matri, quello che mi da fastidio è dare 4.5 al primo e pagare 12 il secondo, poi vabbeh su allegri preferisco sorvolare..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Penso ormai sia fatta. Speriamo solo valga lo stipendio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *
> L'alternativa è spostare trequartista Montolivo, e inserire Kucka a centrocampo.*
> 
> fonte di Marzio



Madò 




The Ripper ha scritto:


> ah beh certo... Galliani si fa soffiare gli obiettivi, non riesce a portare NESSUNO al Milan e il problema è Allegri che è consapevole che l'unica alternativa al ruolo di trequartista sarebbe Montolivo???
> E' un'ipotesi da INCUBO, ma dettata dall'incapacità di Galliani...



Capisco che ti piaccia Allegri,ci sta,ma è inutile negare l'evidenza.
Galliani e Allegri concordano ogni singola mossa di mercato.Lo hanno detto entrambi e l'acquisto di Matri invece della solita Gallianata low cost ne è la prova.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Penso ormai sia fatta. Speriamo solo valga lo stipendio.



fatta? ma dove? a me pare che salta tutto


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:"Confermato l'accordo tra Real e Milan con Kakà che verrebbe liberato a zero, continua a mancare l'accordo col giocatore che è disposto a rinunciare al massimo a 3 milioni, richiesta quindi di 7 milioni annui, il Milan non è disposto ad offrire più di 4.5"*



se è vero che perez lo libera gratuitamente,penso proprio che alla fine kakà tornerà al milan.Non credo sia così ottuso da rimanere fermo sulle sue pretese economiche,sa benissimo che nessun club al mondo gli darebbe 7 milioni netti l'anno... sembrano le solite schermaglie che precedono un accordo,sicuramente dietro tutto questo ci sarà lo zampino di papà bosco,comunque secondo me alla fine un'intesa la troveranno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> fatta? ma dove? a me pare che salta tutto



Salta Kakà, salta Honda, salta tutto.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Salta Kakà, salta Honda, salta tutto.



kaka sono 2 anni che salta tutto poco prima di trovare l'accordo,stavolta sara'lo stesso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Io non credo minimamente che il real lo lasci andare gratuito.
Preferisco credere a Babbo Natale.

Il problema, se esiste, non è certo quello che dice Di Marzio... vogliono almeno 15 milioni questi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà non torna al Milan sono sicura prende troppo dai


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Montolivo trequartista??? Voglio spararmi.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

preferisco lanciare Saponara piuttosto che vedere sto mercenario a Milano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

E' impensabile che il Real faccia una minusvalenza di 22 milioni dopo aver speso più di 100 milioni per Bale.
Ok che producono soldi con il deretano, ma così è troppo.

Sono due anni che la trattativa si blocca perchè il Real non accetta prestiti e soluzioni gratuite, ed ora il Real molla l'osso? Questa volta credo che Di Marzio abbia toppato, poi staremo a vedere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non credo minimamente che il real lo lasci andare gratuito.
> Preferisco credere a Babbo Natale.
> 
> Il problema, se esiste, non è certo quello che dice Di Marzio... vogliono almeno 15 milioni questi...



Ti nomino comunque " portasfiga dell'anno" con il tuo " Son sicuro che arrivano sia Honda che Kakà" 

si scherza eh..


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ti nomino comunque " portasfiga dell'anno" con il tuo " Son sicuro che arrivano sia Honda che Kakà"
> 
> si scherza eh..



Lui porta sfiga, lui.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ti nomino comunque " portasfiga dell'anno" con il tuo " Son sicuro che arrivano sia Honda che Kakà"
> 
> si scherza eh..



Appena sono tornato è stato venduto Boateng, quindi non proprio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lui porta sfiga, lui.....



Zitto inetto, impara a giocare le bollette tu  Se avessi il fattore ****, sarei ricco


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Montolivo trequartista??? Voglio spararmi.



sarebbe una sciagura tremenda


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Se non viene sto mercenario e salta Honda...La butto li': Pastore o Sneijder. Ed occhio che ci prendo più di di Marzio


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Dai, andiamo a riprendercelo


----------



## Ciachi (30 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se non viene sto mercenario e salta Honda...La butto li': Pastore o Sneijder. Ed occhio che ci prendo più di di Marzio



Magariiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

speriamo di non vederlo mai piu con la maglia del milan

una cosa che mi fa troppo ridere quando se parla di kaka e di soldi e che ogni volta che si dice che non vuole ridursi lo stipendio sento subito "eh ma sara colpa di bosco leite"

ma basta.
quello che decide alla fine e il giocatore. LUI PER PRIMO non vuole diminuire il suo ingaggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Sky ha preannunciato aggiornamenti su Kakà nella trasmissione di calciomercato a mezzanotte.

Dicono che il Milan lavorerà sulla trattativa tutta la notte.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky ha preannunciato aggiornamenti su Kakà nella trasmissione di calciomercato a mezzanotte.
> 
> Dicono che il Milan lavorerà sulla trattativa tutta la notte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

tutta la notte :O fanno le trattative di notte ahaha


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma che lavorano tutta la notte; Galliani già starà quasi a 4 di bastoni sul letto.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2013)

Premesso che considero il ritorno di Kakà una sciagura e che il suo ingaggio folle porterà conseguenze catastrofiche alle prossime campagne acquisti, tuttavia sto pian piano realizzando che le alternative a 3 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato e con la dirigenza e l'allenatore che ci ritroviamo sarebbero ancora più disastrose...
A questo punto dire che mi auguro che il brasiliano arrivi è dir troppo, ma realisticamente inizio a farmene una ragione....


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky ha preannunciato aggiornamenti su Kakà nella trasmissione di calciomercato a mezzanotte.
> 
> Dicono che il Milan lavorerà sulla trattativa tutta la notte.



Immagino...


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Premesso che considero il ritorno di Kakà una sciagura e che il suo ingaggio folle porterà conseguenze catastrofiche alle prossime campagne acquisti, tuttavia sto pian piano realizzando che le alternative a 3 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato e con la dirigenza e l'allenatore che ci ritroviamo sarebbero ancora più disastrose...
> A questo punto dire che mi auguro che il brasiliano arrivi è dir troppo, ma realisticamente inizio a farmene una ragione....



il problema e che i tifosi del milan si stanno facendo una ragione di tante, troppe cose.
piano piano... per noi va bene tutto perche imaginiamo che potrebbe essere ancora peggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

vince il BAyerm monaco godo per mourinho ahhah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270555 ha scritto:


> vince il BAyerm monaco godo per mourinho ahhah



BalotellA mi sa che hai sbagliato topic


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270555 ha scritto:


> vince il BAyerm monaco godo per mourinho ahhah



pure io ma cosa centra con kaka ?


----------



## Gekyn (31 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



« Mi piace l'odore del napalm al mattino… »


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> BalotellA mi sa che hai sbagliato topic



ah cavolo ahahha scusate 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> pure io ma cosa centra con kaka ?



 niente ho sbagliato topic


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> preferisco lanciare Saponara piuttosto che vedere sto mercenario a Milano.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2013)

Il Real Madrid è disposto a *regalare il cartellino del giocatore al Milan,* in modo da liberarsi dell'ingaggio del giocatore che in due anni incasserebbe 20mln di euro netti. 

Galliani e l'entourage di Kakà trattano sull'ingaggio: *Ricky avrebbe rinunciato a 5 mln scendendo quindi a 15 mln di euro in 2 anni*, ma il Milan tratta per chiudere a *5 mln a stagione (10 in due anni) e vogliono che Kakà faccia un ulteriore sacrificio di 5 mln.*

fonte Sky


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

stai a vedere che stavolta ci riescono


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2013)

Povero ragazzo, ha rinunciato a 5 milioni su 20. Che cuore rossonero


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Triennale e via


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

5mln a Kakà?

Addirittura Robinho si è tagliato lo stipendio a 3mln!


Ancelotti non mollare!


----------



## Milo (31 Agosto 2013)

Io non gli darei oltre 3 mln l'anno


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2013)

La pecorella di Gesù.
Tutti in medicine te li devi spendere.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

"Abbiamo voluto fare un regalo ai tifosi e ad Allegri, con grande sacrificio da parte del presidente Berlusconi e dello stesso che Ricky che ha rinunciato a bla bla bla bla" (cit. futura).


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

già pronta la chiamata delle grandi occasioni lunedì al processo di biscardi:

"Brondo? bresidende? bresidende,possiamo dirlo? kaka torna al mila"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid è disposto a *regalare il cartellino del giocatore al Milan,*



Questa cosa è quasi da fantascienza se si pensa solo a 6 mesi fa e conoscendo il Real e Perez, ma visto che ormai tutti battono il chiodo su questo aspetto della trattativa, sarà vero.

Ho letto che domani c'è la super presentazione di Bale, mi viene quasi il dubbio che aspettino per far passare in sordina questo "regalo generoso" , sfruttando il fatto che i riflettori saranno puntati da un'altra parte.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

quasi quasi ci pagano per prendercelo
Questo è parecchio indicativo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quasi quasi ci pagano per prendercelo
> Questo è parecchio indicativo.



è indicativo perchè sono pieni di mezzepunte.Ma c'è da dire che anche un kakà a mezzo servizio nell'attuale serie A sarebbe grasso che cola...


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 5mln a Kakà?
> 
> Addirittura Robinho si è tagliato lo stipendio a 3mln!
> 
> ...



guarda che si parla in termini lordi. Kakà non prende 20 milioni al real al netto, ma 10. Quindi vogliono che accetti un ingaggio da 2,5.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2013)

Qualche ora fa per Di Marzio il buon Kakà non avrebbe rinunciato ad un solo euro, ora spuntano questi 5 milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Qualche ora fa per Di Marzio il buon Kakà non avrebbe rinunciato ad un solo euro, ora spuntano questi 5 milioni.


Beh, arriva Matri e parte Boateng, numericamente


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è indicativo perchè sono pieni di mezzepunte.Ma c'è da dire che anche un kakà a mezzo servizio nell'attuale serie A sarebbe grasso che cola...



Ma basta con la storia dell'attuale serie A!!!! Nell'attuale serie a si corre come in ogni campionato.
un kakà a mezzo servizio ADESSO, a 32 anni, vale quanto un emanuelson

a 32 anni o sei perfettamente sano e in forma o non recuperi più.
a 32 anni se sei a mezzo servizio significa che sei un giocatore ormai finito: soprattutto nel ruolo in cui gioca kakà


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> il problema e che i tifosi del milan si stanno facendo una ragione di tante, troppe cose.
> piano piano... per noi va bene tutto perche imaginiamo che potrebbe essere ancora peggio.



Purtroppo è così....In periodi come questo verrebbe da non vedere mai più una partita, però è impossibile smettere di tifare...
Ormai la nostra realtà è questa. Non lo accetto, ma ci si può far poco....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma basta con la storia dell'attuale serie A!!!! Nell'attuale serie a si corre come in ogni campionato.
> un kakà a mezzo servizio ADESSO, a 32 anni, vale quanto un emanuelson
> 
> a 32 anni o sei perfettamente sano e in forma o non recuperi più.
> a 32 anni se sei a mezzo servizio significa che sei un giocatore ormai finito: soprattutto nel ruolo in cui gioca kakà



stiamo parlando di un giocatore dalla classe innata,non di un giocatore normale.Anche pirlo è fisicamente finito da un pezzo,ma nella mediocrità del campionato italiano spadroneggia ancora,perchè ha classe ed è veloce di pensiero,fa correre il pallone...


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando di un giocatore dalla classe innata,non di un giocatore normale.Anche pirlo è fisicamente finito da un pezzo,ma nella mediocrità del campionato italiano spadroneggia ancora,perchè ha classe ed è veloce di pensiero,fa correre il pallone...



Sai perché IMHO Kakà ha avuto tutte queste difficoltà quando il fisico è un po’ venuto meno? Perché non è mai stato un grande giocatore senza palla, quello l’avrebbe aiutato parecchio, invece è rimasto un giocatore che ama ricevere palla in situazione statica per poi provare l’accelerazione. Gioca in un ruolo in cui non toccherà mai tutti i palloni che tocca Pirlo, che stando in mezzo riesce ancora ad essere nel vivo del gioco.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando di un giocatore dalla classe innata,non di un giocatore normale.Anche pirlo è fisicamente finito da un pezzo,ma nella mediocrità del campionato italiano spadroneggia ancora,perchè ha classe ed è veloce di pensiero,fa correre il pallone...



Kakà non ha le caratteristiche tecniche di Pirlo e nemmeno la tenuta fisica. E nemmeno il ruolo in campo.

Classe innata, ok, allora riprendiamo Ronaldinho o Seedorf, no?

p.s. Seedorf è l'esempio perfetto: ha classe innata, ma era diventato ridicolo quando scendeva in campo. Al minimo pressing perdeva palla. Quando giochi sulla trequarti se non corri ti sbranano. A metà campo hai più tempo per ragionare e meno bisogno di correre se c'è chi lo fa per te. Kakà le sue caratteristiche (il primo tocco in velocità, lo scatto, la progressione) le ha praticamente perse. Per non parlare del fatto che senza palla non è mai stato un fenomeno.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma basta con la storia dell'attuale serie A!!!! Nell'attuale serie a si corre come in ogni campionato.
> un kakà a mezzo servizio ADESSO, a 32 anni, vale quanto un emanuelson
> 
> a 32 anni o sei perfettamente sano e in forma o non recuperi più.
> a 32 anni se sei a mezzo servizio significa che sei un giocatore ormai finito: soprattutto nel ruolo in cui gioca kakà



.


----------



## Gnagnazio (31 Agosto 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è indicativo perchè sono pieni di mezzepunte.Ma c'è da dire che anche un kakà a mezzo servizio nell'attuale serie A sarebbe grasso che cola...



Dicevamo la stessa cosa per Ronaldinho. Anche lui è stato più grasso che cola.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kakà non ha le caratteristiche tecniche di Pirlo e nemmeno la tenuta fisica. E nemmeno il ruolo in campo.
> 
> Classe innata, ok, allora riprendiamo Ronaldinho o Seedorf, no?
> 
> p.s. Seedorf è l'esempio perfetto: ha classe innata, ma era diventato ridicolo quando scendeva in campo. Al minimo pressing perdeva palla. Quando giochi sulla trequarti se non corri ti sbranano. A metà campo hai più tempo per ragionare e meno bisogno di correre se c'è chi lo fa per te. Kakà le sue caratteristiche (il primo tocco in velocità, lo scatto, la progressione) le ha praticamente perse. Per non parlare del fatto che senza palla non è mai stato un fenomeno.



Ti faccio una domanda allora: preferisci che arrivi kakà o che non arrivi nessuno? anch'io avrei preferito eriksen,pastore o altri.Ma questo ci possiamo permettere e secondo me per raggiungere il podio ci puo' pure stare.
Per quanto riguarda pirlo ovviamente il mio non era un paragone sul ruolo,ma sulle qualità e comunque pirlo non ha piu' tenuta fisica,cammina,ma fa correre il pallone,basta vederlo in europa dove si alza un pochino il ritmo e viene sovrastato...


----------



## Gnagnazio (31 Agosto 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda allora: preferisci che arrivi kakà o che non arrivi nessuno? anch'io avrei preferito eriksen,pastore o altri.Ma questo ci possiamo permettere e secondo me per raggiungere il podio ci puo' pure stare.
> Per quanto riguarda pirlo ovviamente il mio non era un paragone sul ruolo,ma sulle qualità e comunque pirlo non ha piu' tenuta fisica,cammina,ma fa correre il pallone,basta vederlo in europa dove si alza un pochino il ritmo e viene sovrastato...



Meglio nessuno che buttare via i pochi soldi che abbiamo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Dicevamo la stessa cosa per Ronaldinho. Anche lui è stato più grasso che cola.



beh,ronaldinho pero' nell'anno di leonardo è stato capace di far sembrare antonini un giocatore di calcio(venne convocato anche in nazionale addirittura) e borriello un bomber da 15 gol


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Rispondo io. Prefrisco fortemente che arrivi Kakà, perchè tanto con i soldi potenzialmente risparmiati non compreremo nessuno lo stesso. Per cui prferisco Kakà. se va male amen, se va così così vale gran parte dell'ultima stagione di Boateng, se va bene meglio.

Neanche a dire che i soldi li dobbiamo mettere noi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Purtroppo le mie verso Kakà sono più speranze che convinzioni ma tant'è...


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

Preferisco nessuno...perché prendere Kakà significa perdere sicuramente qualcuno il prossimo anno per potergli pagare l'ingaggio (considerando che quello di Balotelli, ad esempio, è destinato a salire).

Preferisco giocarmi le mie chance con alternative tattiche (4-3-3 con Niang a destra, o Robinho, 4-2-3-1, addirittura l'albero di Natale con Balo e El Sha dietro Matri...).


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rispondo io. Prefrisco fortemente che arrivi Kakà, perchè tanto con i soldi potenzialmente risparmiati non compreremo nessuno lo stesso. Per cui prferisco Kakà. se va male amen, se va così così vale gran parte dell'ultima stagione di Boateng, se va bene meglio.
> 
> Neanche a dire che i soldi li dobbiamo mettere noi...



bravo,è esattamente quel che volevo intendere io

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Preferisco nessuno...perché prendere Kakà significa perdere sicuramente qualcuno il prossimo anno per potergli pagare l'ingaggio (considerando che quello di Balotelli, ad esempio, è destinato a salire).
> 
> Preferisco giocarmi le mie chance con alternative tattiche (4-3-3 con Niang a destra, o Robinho, 4-2-3-1, addirittura l'albero di Natale con Balo e El Sha dietro Matri...).



sono pareri,mentre io preferisco scommettere su kakà piuttosto che far giocare balotelli nell'albero di natale dietro matri,lo trovo meno assurdo


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma che c'è da scomettere su Kakà, è stupido pagare un giocatore ormai finito 5mln all'anno... il paragone con Pirlo non c'entra, Pirlo è uno che non ha mai fatto dribbling alla Kakà o grandi falcate, ma uno che sta fermo e con la sua grandissima classe ti fà girare a meraviglia.. e sinceramente l'acquisto di Kakà mi farebbe ********* ancora di più sulla vicenda Pirlo. Era 30 volte meglio darli a lui i soldi che ancora stai tranquillo che ti dava tantissimo che a un bollito..


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

In effetti se dovevamo riprendere Kakotto a 32 anni mi tenevo Pirlo tranquillamente... E sono tra i più entusiasti per la cessione di Pirlo eh!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma che c'è da scomettere su Kakà, è stupido pagare un giocatore ormai finito 5mln all'anno... il paragone con Pirlo non c'entra, Pirlo è uno che non ha mai fatto dribbling alla Kakà o grandi falcate, ma uno che sta fermo e con la sua grandissima classe ti fà girare a meraviglia.. e sinceramente l'acquisto di Kakà mi farebbe ********* ancora di più sulla vicenda Pirlo. Era 30 volte meglio darli a lui i soldi che ancora stai tranquillo che ti dava tantissimo che a un bollito..



Quindi preferiresti avere un attivo di bilancio di 12 mln invece che 3-4 (cifre casuali ma veritiere credo) e rimanere così ?


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quindi preferiresti avere un attivo di bilancio di 12 mln invece che 3-4 (cifre casuali ma veritiere credo) e rimanere così ?



Preferisco tenerli che spendere tutti sti soldi per Kakà sinceramente. Se dovesse finire con Montolivo avanzato e Kucka sarebbe un mercato da 4, spero in Honda alle 22:30 del 2 a Milano...o qualche altro nome, Galliani è l'uomo dell'ultimo minuto


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Preferisco tenerli che spendere tutti sti soldi per Kakà sinceramente. Se dovesse finire con Montolivo avanzato e Kucka sarebbe un mercato da 4, spero in Honda alle 22:30 del 2 a Milano...o qualche altro nome, Galliani è l'uomo dell'ultimo minuto



Anch'io preferisco tenerli, ma nelle mie tasche non in quelle della proprietà.

E poi ti sei risposto da solo : con Kucka e Montolivo sarebbe un didastro da 4, con Montolivo dietro e Kakà aspettando Honda che forse verrà anche subito, magari è da 6---.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anch'io preferisco tenerli, ma nelle mie tasche non in quelle della proprietà.
> 
> con Kucka e Montolivo sarebbe un didastro da 4, con Montolivo dietro e Kakà aspettando Honda che forse verrà anche subito, magari è da 6---.



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2013)

Mah,io a questo punto lo prenderei.

Tanto,è evidente che o viene lui o restiamo così. Ed è pacifico che nel bene o nel male,giocheremo con il rombo. Meglio Kakà con l'osteoporosi di Emanuelson o Birsa sulla trequarti. O magari di un qualche colpo low cost,tipo Bertolacci.

Il fatto che non sia più quello del bienno 2005-2007 è irrilevante: quello giocava in una delle squadre più forti di Europa,adesso dovrebbe semplicemente farci arrivare terzi.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

progetto giovani,tetto ingaggi...e adesso prendono un 31enne che guadagna uno sproposito? si vergognassero sul serio. che poi 5 all'anno (che poi saranno di più,vedrete) sono DIECI lordi. Con dieci milioni prendi Honda + ingaggio,e gli anni dopo risparmi denaro per via dell'ingaggio meno pesante del cinese. "eehehehe ma tu la fai facile,non funziona cosi" "eeheheh ma il giapponese di all you can eat non da' garanzie"...perchè KAKA' che garanzie ha? ma per favore. uno fa la differenza seppur in un campionato mediocre,l'altro prende la pensione da anni in spagna...l'ultima volta che ha giocato titolare sarà stato ad Espana 82 col brazil


----------



## Milo (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> progetto giovani,tetto ingaggi...e adesso prendono un 31enne che guadagna uno sproposito? si vergognassero sul serio. che poi 5 all'anno (che poi saranno di più,vedrete) sono DIECI lordi. Con dieci milioni prendi Honda + ingaggio,e gli anni dopo risparmi denaro per via dell'ingaggio meno pesante del cinese. "eehehehe ma tu la fai facile,non funziona cosi" "eeheheh ma il giapponese di all you can eat non da' garanzie"...perchè KAKA' che garanzie ha? ma per favore. uno fa la differenza seppur in un campionato mediocre,l'altro prende la pensione da anni in spagna...l'ultima volta che ha giocato titolare sarà stato ad Espana 82 col brazil



Quoto in pieno in più Honda porta soldi come marketing


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Agosto 2013)

5 milioni sono già tanti...4.5 e dovrebbe anche dire grazie...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Agosto 2013)

comunque non so in che altra squadra potrebbe andare...10 milioni all anno sono un patrimonio...solo il psg poteva fare queasta follia. 
O abbassa le richieste,o rimane a madrid mi sa...anche perchè se c è da recuperarlo sa che è il milan l unica squadra che potrebbe farlo.
Se honda non arriva dobbiamo per forza prendere kaka...montolivo trequartista é da pazzi!a gennaio dovremmo per forza piazzare robinho altro che a giungno il faraone.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Comunque se diamo 5 mln annui a Kakà avremo parecchi problemi poi, ma tanti tanti.


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque se diamo 5 mln annui a Kakà avremo parecchi problemi poi, ma tanti tanti.



Basti pensare che Balotelli adesso ne prende 4 e che come procuratore ha Mino Raiola...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Basti pensare che Balotelli adesso ne prende 4 e che come procuratore ha Mino Raiola...



Comunque Kakà è davvero un bel mercenarietto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Pensavo di entrare e leggere delle news e invece


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270812 ha scritto:


> Pensavo di entrare e leggere delle news e invece



Ho aperto il topic pensando che avessi postato una news e invece


----------



## marco89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Comunque sono d'accordo sul fatto che è un pò mercenario....ma se si ridusse lo stipendio a 5milioni io lo riprenderei di corsa...
Ok sicuramente avrà perso lo scatto e le progressioni...ma questo anche da fermo è 3 volte meglio dei nostri centrocampisti..dai ma guardate che palle mette..per esempio minuto 1.30...ma è pieno di esempi...

Un contropiede lui-faraone-balo potrebbe esser devastante tutto di prima....inoltre sarebber perfetto per le incursioni del faraone...

ripeto...a 7 no...ma a 5 con cartellino gratuito dal real io lo prenderei!!


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:"Confermato l'accordo tra Real e Milan con Kakà che verrebbe liberato a zero, continua a mancare l'accordo col giocatore che è disposto a rinunciare al massimo a 3 milioni, richiesta quindi di 7 milioni annui, il Milan non è disposto ad offrire più di 4.5"*



Di Marzio è affidabile quanto un venditore di auto usate...

Il portavoce di Kakà ha detto che le squadre devono ancora parlare e che non è un problema di soldi...


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Quel Kakà lì non esiste più.
Ma voi pensate che Pellegrini, Mourinho e ora pure Ancelotti che lo ha avuto al Milan nei suoi anni d'oro stiano tutti complottando contro di lui? Io credo che Ancelotti se lo sarebbe tenuto volentieri, anche per una questione affettiva. Invece, lo ha anche lui messo ai margini del progetto. Ci sarà un motivo no?
E' chiaro che il Kakà del 2003-2007 lo prenderei al volo senza un minimo dubbio, ma probabilmente oggi è meglio un Honda, per quanto modesto che sia, piuttosto che l'attuale Kakà.


----------



## UDG (31 Agosto 2013)

Mi dispiace ma io non prenderei mai un giocatore che dice di avere il milan nel cuore e poi non si vuole ridurre nemmeno l'ingaggio. Come se fino ad ora non avesse guadagnato abbastanza soldi per campare la famiglia. Il problema è che se dai 5 a lui poi sarai costretto ad alzarlo ad altri. Per me non devono prenderlo


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2013)

E' chiaramente tutta una messa in scena per lavorare sul vero obiettivo senza i riflettori puntati addosso.......me lo sento, stavolta Ze Love sarà finalmente nostro


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Di Marzio è affidabile quanto un venditore di auto usate...
> 
> Il portavoce di Kakà ha detto che le squadre devono ancora parlare e che non è un problema di soldi...




E' sempre un problema di soldi...


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' chiaramente tutta una messa in scena per lavorare sul vero obiettivo senza i riflettori puntati addosso.......me lo sento, stavolta Ze Love sarà finalmente nostro





Anche secondo me stanno lavorando ad un altro obiettivo, almeno lo spero fortemente.
Nel ruolo, Galliani e Berlusconi conoscono probabilmente solamente Kakà, Sneijder e Pastore. Magari sarà uno tra questi ultimi 2.  Pastore però costa troppo, a meno che si propone il Faraone come contropartita. Per me è ancora tutto aperto sia in entrata che in uscita, non mi sorprenderei di niente a questo punto.
Ma Berlusconi vuole sicuramente il ritorno del bollito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me stanno lavorando ad un altro obiettivo, almeno lo spero fortemente.
> Nel ruolo, Galliani e Berlusconi conoscono probabilmente solamente Kakà, Sneijder e Pastore. Magari sarà uno tra questi ultimi 2.  Pastore però costa troppo, a meno che si propone il Faraone come contropartita. Per me è ancora tutto aperto sia in entrata che in uscita, non mi sorprenderei di niente a questo punto.
> Ma Berlusconi vuole sicuramente il ritorno del bollito.



Amico, il fatto è che siamo al 31 agosto. Non dovremmo essere a "lavorare per qualche altro obiettivo" ma bensì quest'obiettivo già dovrebbe essere a Milanello ad allenarsi


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Amico, il fatto è che siamo al 31 agosto. Non dovremmo essere a "lavorare per qualche altro obiettivo" ma bensì quest'obiettivo già dovrebbe essere a Milanello ad allenarsi



Ma la sessione di calciomercato del Milan dura sempre 4-5 giorni.
Perché programmare quando ti puoi prendere tutta la scena negli ultimi giorni? 
Oltretutto, la squadra aveva trovato l'anno scorso comunque una sua quadratura. Ora a stagione iniziata, non si sa ancora il modulo della squadra. Temo che Allegri cambierà 278292 moduli e 26728991 interpreti e iniziamo il campionato a novembre pure quest'anno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma la sessione di calciomercato del Milan dura sempre 4-5 giorni.
> Perché programmare quando ti puoi prendere tutta la scena negli ultimi giorni?
> Oltretutto, la squadra aveva trovato l'anno scorso comunque una sua quadratura. Ora a stagione iniziata, non si sa ancora il modulo della squadra. Temo che Allegri cambierà 278292 moduli e 26728991 interpreti e iniziamo il campionato a novembre pure quest'anno.




Vabbè, ma io penso che l'obiettivo sia fare più punti di tutti da gennaio a giugno.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2013)

*Costacurta su Kakà: "Ha la possibilità di dimostrare che uomo è"*


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma io penso che l'obiettivo sia fare più punti di tutti da gennaio a giugno.



"Nel 2014 abbiamo fatto più punti della Juve e del Napoli ed in Champions per 70 minuti nel return match siamo stati qualificati contro il Barcellona" 

- - - Updated - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Costacurta su Kakà: "Ha la possibilità di dimostrare che uomo è"*



Infatti, il suo nomignolo dimostra esattamente che persona sia.
Pastacotta, taci va.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Costacurta su Kakà: "Ha la possibilità di dimostrare che uomo è"*



A parole sono tutti bravi ma deve rinunciare a metà stipendio, mi rendo conto che è pieno di soldi ma non è semplice, probabilmente manco io riuscirei a rinunciare al 50% dei soldi


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma scusate ma il Real non detiene il 50% dei diritti d'immagine? al Milan possono lasciarglieli tutti basta che si abbassi lo stipendio.


----------



## marco89 (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270860 ha scritto:


> A parole sono tutti bravi ma deve rinunciare a metà stipendio, mi rendo conto che è pieno di soldi ma non è semplice, probabilmente manco io riuscirei a rinunciare al 50% dei soldi



Sono d'accordo e lo capisco anche io...infatti non lo farei per nessuna squadra...ma per il Milan, la squadra che mi ha lanciato, la squadra a cui devo tutto, dove i tifosi mi amano, che mi permetterebbe anche di giocare e di ritornare in nazionale...a 31 anni...quando negli ultimi ho giocato poco...e sento la voglia di giocare...ecco allora lo farei...e ti dirò di più...probabilmente mi metterei sotto pressione prendendo magari 4milioni + tanti bonus legati appunto al rendimento del mio ritorno...

Se lui rimane fermo a 7 vuol dire davvero che non è l'uomo che pensavo...lo capisco lo comprendo ma sarebbe una delusione...


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270860 ha scritto:


> A parole sono tutti bravi ma deve rinunciare a metà stipendio, mi rendo conto che è pieno di soldi ma non è semplice, probabilmente manco io riuscirei a rinunciare al 50% dei soldi



Se avessi il conto in banca di Kakà probabilmente per la mia squadra del cuore lo farei. Si tratta pur sempre di dimezzarsi uno stipendio da 10 mln di euro all'anno.
Comunque Costacurta firmava i contratti col Milan in BIANCO (gli ultimi della carriera), la cifra l'aggiugeva dopo Galliani.


----------



## UDG (31 Agosto 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo e lo capisco anche io...infatti non lo farei per nessuna squadra...ma per il Milan, la squadra che mi ha lanciato, la squadra a cui devo tutto, dove i tifosi mi amano, che mi permetterebbe anche di giocare e di ritornare in nazionale...a 31 anni...quando negli ultimi ho giocato poco...e sento la voglia di giocare...ecco allora lo farei...e ti dirò di più...probabilmente mi metterei sotto pressione prendendo magari 4milioni + tanti bonus legati appunto al rendimento del mio ritorno...
> 
> Se lui rimane fermo a 7 vuol dire davvero che non è l'uomo che pensavo...lo capisco lo comprendo ma sarebbe una delusione...


.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se avessi il conto in banca di Kakà probabilmente per la mia squadra del cuore lo farei. Si tratta pur sempre di dimezzarsi uno stipendio da 10 mln di euro all'anno.
> Comunque Costacurta firmava i contratti col Milan in BIANCO (gli ultimi della carriera), la cifra l'aggiugeva dopo Galliani.



Vogliamo mettere Costacurta con Kakà? In termini di "essere bandiera" dico


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

Billy Eroe, ovvio


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo mettere Costacurta con Kakà? In termini di "essere bandiera" dico



Eh già. Comunque ieri notte il mitico (mitico nel senso cattivo del termine) Diogo Kotscho (il quale ai tempi pensavo fosse un'invenzione della famiglia Kakà per parlare ai media senza metterci la faccia ) ha detto che la trattativa è possibile, ma non facile, non per un problema di soldi, ma perchè Milan e Real dovevano ancora parlarsi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Eh già. Comunque ieri notte il mitico (mitico nel senso cattivo del termine) Diogo Kotscho (il quale ai tempi pensavo fosse un'invenzione della famiglia Kakà per parlare ai media senza metterci la faccia ) ha detto che la trattativa è possibile, ma non facile, non per un problema di soldi, ma perchè Milan e Real dovevano ancora parlarsi.



E siamo al 31 agosto


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo e lo capisco anche io...infatti non lo farei per nessuna squadra...ma per il Milan, la squadra che mi ha lanciato, la squadra a cui devo tutto, dove i tifosi mi amano, che mi permetterebbe anche di giocare e di ritornare in nazionale...a 31 anni...quando negli ultimi ho giocato poco...e sento la voglia di giocare...ecco allora lo farei...e ti dirò di più...probabilmente mi metterei sotto pressione prendendo magari 4milioni + tanti bonus legati appunto al rendimento del mio ritorno...
> 
> Se lui rimane fermo a 7 vuol dire davvero che non è l'uomo che pensavo...lo capisco lo comprendo ma sarebbe una delusione...


Hai ragione ma quando entri nel mondo del calcio è davvero difficile, avere tanti soldi diventa una malattia, anche io mi aspetto che provi almeno ad abbassarsi lo stipendio però è difficile.


----------



## runner (31 Agosto 2013)

cavolo che uomo Costacurta....mi ricordo ancora una delle sue ultime partite sembrava un ragazzino a quasi 40 anni!!

nei suoi occhi sempre l' amore per la nostra Maglia che ha onorato in maniera fantastica sempre e aggiungo che molti difensori dovrebbero telefonargli o farsi spiegare come si difende!!
ancora non capisco come non alleni da qualche parte

Billy a parte ragaz come va con Kakà?secondo voi oggi o domani si saprà qualcosa o faranno tutto lunedì?


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270860 ha scritto:


> A parole sono tutti bravi ma deve rinunciare a metà stipendio, mi rendo conto che è pieno di soldi ma non è semplice, probabilmente manco io riuscirei a rinunciare al 50% dei soldi



non ricordo chi e stato che diceva che quando finisci la carriera non guardi quanti soldi hai perche tanto bastano per almeno 10 generazioni... ma guardi quello che hai realmente fatto, quello che hai vinto...

potrebbe rimanere fino a fine contratto al real andando sempre in tribuna e prendere piu soldi... poi quando chiudera carriera potra tornare al bernabeu con i suoi figli e dire "guarda figlio mio, ecco il posto dove mi sedevo quando giocava il real... hai visto come sono vicino al campo ?"

oppure potrebbe andare a san siro e dire "hai visto e qui che sono tornato a essere un calciatore vero. qui ero un dio, venivano 80.000 spettatori fin qua per vedere segnare kaka".

spero con tutto il cuore che vada a mostrare il posto in tribuna 

ma se io fossi al suo posto non ci penserei nemmeno due secondi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se avessi il conto in banca di Kakà probabilmente per la mia squadra del cuore lo farei. Si tratta pur sempre di dimezzarsi uno stipendio da 10 mln di euro all'anno.
> Comunque Costacurta firmava i contratti col Milan in BIANCO (gli ultimi della carriera), la cifra l'aggiugeva dopo Galliani.


Beh billy è stata una bandiera, è difficilissimo, non ho mai creduto al suo ritorno proprio per via dello stipendio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> non ricordo chi e stato che diceva che quando finisci la carriera non guardi quanti soldi hai perche tanto bastano per almeno 10 generazioni... ma guardi quello che hai realmente fatto, quello che hai vinto...
> 
> potrebbe rimanere fino a fine contratto al real andando sempre in tribuna e prendere piu soldi... poi quando chiudera carriera potra tornare al bernabeu con i suoi figli e dire "guarda figlio mio, ecco il posto dove mi sedevo quando giocava il real... hai visto come sono vicino al campo ?"
> 
> ...



avete ragione tutti, boh vedremo che farà


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270880 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma quando entri nel mondo del calcio è davvero difficile, avere tanti soldi diventa una malattia, anche io mi aspetto che provi almeno ad abbassarsi lo stipendio però è difficile.



Il volume di denaro è ancora troppo per noi? (cit.)


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2013)

cristo santo ha rubato 20 milioni l'anno per anni, io fossi galliani non gli offrirei più di 3 milioni e gli direi "sei miliardario, visto che tu e tuo padre siete tanto religiosi, oltre che pieni di soldi ancora prima che facessi il calciatore, di sicuro non avrete problemi a rinunciare."


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

I belong to money


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Eh già. Comunque ieri notte il mitico (mitico nel senso cattivo del termine) Diogo Kotscho (il quale ai tempi pensavo fosse un'invenzione della famiglia Kakà per parlare ai media senza metterci la faccia ) ha detto che la trattativa è possibile, ma non facile, non per un problema di soldi, ma perchè Milan e Real dovevano ancora parlarsi.



La verità alla fine starà nel mezzo.. sicuramente Milan e Real si sono già parlate, è impensabile che non lo abbiano fatto, ma Perez non lo darà via gratis e senza problemi come dicono i giornali.

E poi deve ancora entrare in gioco lui... il fiscalista


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2013)

Mah,qualquadra non cosa in questa storia.

Ma se a gennaio avevamo raggiunto l'accordo con Kakà per una somma intorno ai 4,5 milioni,perché mai adesso dovrebbe chiederne 8?


Per me il problema è il Real Madrid che ne vuole sempre 10.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,qualquadra non cosa in questa storia.
> 
> Ma se a gennaio avevamo raggiunto l'accordo con Kakà per una somma intorno ai 4,5 milioni,perché mai adesso dovrebbe chiederne 8?
> 
> ...



Infatto o hanno raccontato delle mega frottole a gennaio, o le stanno raccontando adesso.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

Fra l'altro, sempre su twitter, il fantomatico Diogo Kotscho diceva, sempre ieri sera, che pensa non sia vero il fatto che non voglia dimezzarsi lo stipendio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatto o hanno raccontato delle mega frottole a gennaio, o le stanno raccontando adesso.



Per me le stanno dicendo adesso.
A gennaio mi sembra plausibile il fatto che Perez abbia fatto saltare la trattativa chiedendo 10 milioni.


----------



## runner (31 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro, sempre su twitter, il fantomatico Diogo Kotscho diceva, sempre ieri sera, che pensa non sia vero il fatto che non voglia dimezzarsi lo stipendio.



ma chi sarebbe poi questo qua?


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

infatti.. sono d'accordo. A noi arriva solo fumo negli occhi, sul sito insidespanishfootball.com ho trovato questa affermazione:



> Kaka is said to be willing to take a 50% pay-cut, reducing his current salary of €10 million per season to €5 million in order to leave the club that has brought nothing but disappointment for the former Ballon d’Or winner



per chi non mastica l'inglese, afferma che Kakà è disposto a dimezzarsi lo stipendio, mentre in Italia si afferma che non vuole scendere sotto i 7/8 mln all'anno


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma chi sarebbe poi questo qua?



Il portavoce di Kakà, dubito però della sua reale esistenza, è stato creato dalla famiglia Leite .


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

addirittura anche sul sito di sport mediaset si può trovare questa affermazione:



> Per questo l'ad rossonero, che ha già ottenuto da Ricky la disponibilità a dimezzarsi l'ingaggio, è pronto a partire alla volta di Madrid da un momento all'altro.



io credo bisogna soltanto aspettare


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> addirittura anche sul sito di sport mediaset si può trovare questa affermazione:
> 
> 
> 
> io credo bisogna soltanto aspettare



Effettivamente se un giocatore arriva ad affermare a mezzo stampa che vuole andarsene penso abbia messo già in preventivo un taglio allo stipendio.


----------



## soloperlamaglia (31 Agosto 2013)

Se parliamo di sport mediaset credo che valga come tuttosporc.


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

ma sportmediaset e milan hanno lo stesso padrone..


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

*Follia*

I giornalisti non sanno più cosa scrivere ma questa è veramente straordinaria:

_Il Milan potrebbe tenere Kakà fino alla primavera 2014 quando inizia la MLS; a quel punto Kakà verrebbe trasferito ai Galaxy per guadagnare i rimanenti 2,5 mln richiesti da Bosco. Il Milan avrebbe le spalle coperte perchè a Gennaio arriva Honda.
_


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Follia*
> 
> I giornalisti non sanno più cosa scrivere ma questa è veramente straordinaria:
> 
> ...


Sarebbe penoso...


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Agosto 2013)

se arriva,si chiude tra oggi e domani..non penso si arrivi all'ultimo giorno


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

credo anche io


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Kotscho ci vuole pazienza..sara indicativo conoscere i convocati per la partita di domani del real


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Secondo Kotscho ci vuole pazienza..sara indicativo conoscere i convocati per la partita di domani del real



I convocati lo pensi tu o Kotscho (che per me è sempre Kakà sotto mentite spoglie) .


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> I convocati lo pensi tu o Kotscho (che per me è sempre Kakà sotto mentite spoglie) .


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2013)

lasciamo kaka dov'é! basta con la minestra riscaldata! ha voluto andarsene per guadagnare piu soldi, si tenga i soldi adesso!


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Magari è un alter ego di bosco leite 

Comunque quello sui convocati è un mio pensiero


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Magari è un alter ego di bosco leite
> 
> Comunque quello sui convocati è un mio pensiero



Grazie mille.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se arriva,si chiude tra oggi e domani..non penso si arrivi all'ultimo giorno



Assolutamente si, il lunedì viene lasciato per le eventuali operazioni minori.. quindi il mio auspicio sarebbero le uscite dei vari Antonini, Nocerino e cessi vari.


----------



## Jerry West (31 Agosto 2013)

Credo che questo possa essere l'anno giusto per il suo ritorno. Probabilmente da noi guadagnerà 4 mln ( tetto stipendi) con qualche bonus che lo accontenterà, oppure con un contratto triennale e spalmatura dei 10mln netti che ancora deve prendere in 3 anni piuttosto che due (attuale durata del contratto col Real)


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

ma solo quei 3-4 giocatori conoscono ?

BASTA !


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma solo quei 3-4 giocatori conoscono ?
> 
> BASTA !



siivorf, borrelli, andriu shiva, pignatone, il forte centravanti del lecce, LOL


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> siivorf, borrelli, andriu shiva, pignatone, il forte centravanti del lecce, LOL



quelli citati piu adebayor, torres, drogba, salgado, guti, beckham, astori


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2013)

Se non viene questo non viene nessuno.. bel mercato gallianesco..
Che poi questo è peggio di Boateng


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2013)

Pellegatti che parla di accordo con i Galaxy per dividersi l'ingaggio di Kakà


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *il Real Madrid è diposto a lasciar partire Kakà a 0, il problema è l'ingaggio del brasiliano, il giocatore è disposto ad abbassarsi lo stipendio ma non troppo.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pellegatti che parla di accordo con i Galaxy per dividersi l'ingaggio di Kakà



Pellegatti ad esempio è il peggiore del Mondo come giornalista.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;271157 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *il Real Madrid è diposto a lasciar partire Kakà a 0, il problema è l'ingaggio del brasiliano, il giocatore è disposto ad abbassarsi lo stipendio ma non troppo.*



Notizia vecchia, mi stai deludendo sti giorni BalotellA


----------



## marco89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Bho mai dire mai ma a me sembra impossibile nemmeno da pensare..Cioè il Milan pagherebbe 4milioni netti per avere Kaka fino a gennaio quando arriverbebe Honda ma che non potrebbe giocare in Champions?

Ma 4 milioni netti non sono 8 lordi? Non conviene allora darne 5-6 direttamente per Honda ed averlo in Champions...bho a me sta storia dei Galaxy mi sembra una ca.zz.ata che nemmeno è da pensarci...nemmeno Galliani potrebbe farla...


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

*Pellegatti a Studiosport:" Milan vicinissimo a Kakà, grazie alla collaborazione dei Galaxy. Il brasiliano percepirà 8 mln netti, con il club rossonero e quello americano che pagheranno circa 4 mln ciascuno. A Gennaio l'oramai ex blancos si trasferirà in America, con Honda pronto a sostituirlo".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

che cacate, pellegatti e peggio di tuttosport,per prendere kakà per 4 mesi meglio stia a madrid


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Studiosport:" Milan vicinissimo a Kakà, grazie alla collaborazione dei Galaxy. Il brasiliano percepirà 8 mln netti, con il club rossonero e quello americano che pagheranno circa 4 mln ciascuno. A Gennaio l'oramai ex blancos si trasferirà in America, con Honda pronto a sostituirlo".*



.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma che cacchio di operazione sarebbe.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;271186 ha scritto:


> che cacate, pellegatti e peggio di tuttosport,per prendere kakà per 4 mesi meglio stia a madrid



io direi che e meglio prenderlo per 4 mesi che per 2 anni 
ma e ancora meglio se rimane a madrid.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Pellegatti è un comico.
Ha copiato un'indiscrezione di Di Marzio di ieri, che poi lui stesso ha smentito dopo neanche mezz'ora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

si certo, sta cacate l'hanno detta ieri mattina e pellegatti arriva dopo un giorno di ritardo a ridirla


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Studiosport:" Milan vicinissimo a Kakà, grazie alla collaborazione dei Galaxy. Il brasiliano percepirà 8 mln netti, con il club rossonero e quello americano che pagheranno circa 4 mln ciascuno. A Gennaio l'oramai ex blancos si trasferirà in America, con Honda pronto a sostituirlo".*



Pellegatti non ne ha azzeccata una in vita sua.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2013)

Bosco leite  che in realtà non esiste è un avatar di Kakà per dire la azzate  ... Hahahah vi ricordate sta storia hahah


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pellegatti non ne ha azzeccata una in vita sua.



Non sia mai l'azzeccasse ora.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

Kakà dal suo profilo twitter (o meglio, dal suo secondo profilo twitter, quello di Diogo Kotscho ), continua a smentire il fatto che lui non si voglia ridurre lo stipendio.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Studiosport:" Milan vicinissimo a Kakà, grazie alla collaborazione dei Galaxy. Il brasiliano percepirà 8 mln netti, con il club rossonero e quello americano che pagheranno circa 4 mln ciascuno. A Gennaio l'oramai ex blancos si trasferirà in America, con Honda pronto a sostituirlo".*



Ahahaha ma che operazione è?!


----------



## xander12 (31 Agosto 2013)

Ed io che ero convinto che Galliani avendo venduto Boateng voleva dire che aveva già un'asso nella manica.. invece solo ca**i in cu*o


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti a Studiosport:" Milan vicinissimo a Kakà, grazie alla collaborazione dei Galaxy. Il brasiliano percepirà 8 mln netti, con il club rossonero e quello americano che pagheranno circa 4 mln ciascuno. A Gennaio l'oramai ex blancos si trasferirà in America, con Honda pronto a sostituirlo".*



Bah,8 milioni lordi per 4 mesi. Potevamo offrirne 5-6 per Honda,a questo punto.


----------



## Milo (31 Agosto 2013)

accendo la macchina...


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

L'aereo dove si trova in questo momento?
Il pilota sta temporeggiando in attesa che Bosco, Coso e Kakà decidano quanto vuole guadagnare il figliol prodigo attaccato ai colori rossoneri?
Non è che poi il costo del carburante se lo accolla Galliani?
Come fa poi ad offrire la cena da Giannino a Bosco, Coso e Kakà?
"Se non paga il carburante nessuno, non mangia da Giannino nessuno".


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

quella del galaxy è palesemente una sciocchezza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Non è inverosimile che vada al Galaxy, ma eventualmente ci andrà dopo un anno e dopo il mondiale.
Lui stesso ha dichiarato di volere fare una stagione in un club europeo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Agosto 2013)

si e se poi va al galaxy in champions chi gioca,visto che honda non potrà giocarla??pellegatti veramente


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2013)

Quella sarebbe un'operazione da FALLITI totali, prendi un giocatore 4 mesi perché non ti va di spendere niente anche se hai intascato tanto, dimostri di non essere più una grande squadra ma una banda di poveracci che prendono un giocatore che verrà sostituito da Honda a gennaio solo per sentimentalismi vari, immagino Kakà sia contento di tornare per poi andare in America, ma allora mi dico vacci subito là e non romperci l'anima, un giocatore attaccato al dio denaro e basta, gli vogliono dare pure la soddisfazione di tornare e fare i suoi porci comodi, che pena.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2013)

Mi sembra assurdo. Galliani offriva 3.5 milioni l'anno,e adesso è disposto a pagarne 4 per averlo QUATTRO MESI?

LoL,era più conveniente prendere Eto'o. 9 milioni ed è tuo tutto l'anno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si e se poi va al galaxy in champions chi gioca,visto che honda non potrà giocarla??pellegatti veramente



Hai già fatto un ragionamento troppo complicato per la mente di Pellegatti.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Si ma sopratutto Kakà gioca qualche mese e se ne va? Maddai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2013)

È ovvio che è una stupidata lanciata lì da di Marzio è ritratta dallo stesso 30 minuti dopo


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Kakà sta cercando una squadra in europa, se arriva per me è in prestito con diritto di riscatto e il Real ci paga anche un pò d'ingaggio


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Io non lo voglio nemmeno per 1 €.
Che stia dov'è.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2013)

Mi sembra molto stupida questa cosa dei Los Angeles... mah.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Agosto 2013)

Non so perché ma vedo i fantasmi del 2006 su questa sessione di mercato. Venduto Sheva, abbiamo fallito tutti gli obiettivi fino ad agosto. Prima "uno tra Ibra e Crespo arriva sicuro, se non tutti e due". Entrambi all'Inter. Poco male, se fallisce Ibra c'è Ronaldo. Anche qui Galliani rimbalzato. Alla fine arrivò Oliveira.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe una delle operazioni più insensate degli ultimi anni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Agosto 2013)

Il fatto è che tutti hanno fattp mercato e ora la notizia degli ultimi giorni è kaka...nessuno sa niente e si inventano frottole per spacciarle come new e portare avanti sto teatrino.tutto li.L unici che sanno qualcosa sono i diretti interessati.comunque kaka non ha molte alternative a parte noi...secondo me è chiaro dove voleva andare,se gli interessava il brasile o gli usa parlava prima...carletto è stata la scusa per posticipare e dare poco margine di trattativa al real,secondo me


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Se ragionando per assurdo quest'operazione fosse vera credo sia la peggiore di tutta la storia del calcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

*Allegri a Milan Channel su chi sarà il trequartista del Milan*:" Possono farlo Robihno,Montolivo,* anche Kakà? si anche lui va benissimo, vediamo in questi ultimi due giorni di mercato cosa riuscirà a fare la società".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

*Kotcho: "Forse oggi arrivano notizie. Positive?" e risponde con un sorriso.*


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2013)

Malati


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kotcho: "Forse oggi arrivano notizie. Positive?" e risponde con un sorriso.*



Questo pure ha preso la sindrome di Galliani con quei sorrisetti a celebroleso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

*Allegri in conferenza stampa su Kakà:"Con Kakà sicuramente saremmo più forti,in questi ultimi due anni ha giocato poco ma sta bene,avere in squadra campioni è sempre bello per un tecnico, Sicuramente porterebbe entusiasmo e ci servirebbe. * Su Honda:" Fino a ieri c'era la possibilità che arrivasse ma il Cska Mosca ha detto no,*adesso c'è la speranza Kakà vediamo se arriverà o meno*".


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2013)

Dobbiamo prendere proprio un 31enne che non gioca veramente da 4 anni a ingaggi spropositati? Sì?

Se fosse, grazie al miglior dirigente della galassia per l'ennesima volta


----------



## Milo (31 Agosto 2013)

Andate via tutti!!!!!!!


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2013)

Cristo quanto ho odiato Diogo Kotscho


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Cristo quando ho odiato Diogo Kotscho



.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Mai quanto quel fesso di Calderon, ogni anno aveva l'accordo per Kakà, addirittura nel 2006 gli fu riservato il 13. Qualcuno ricorda sta cosa???


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;271324 ha scritto:


> *Allegri in conferenza stampa su Kakà:"Con Kakà sicuramente saremmo più forti,in questi ultimi due anni ha giocato poco ma sta bene,avere in squadra campioni è sempre bello per un tecnico, Sicuramente porterebbe entusiasmo e ci servirebbe. * Su Honda:" Fino a ieri c'era la possibilità che arrivasse ma il Cska Mosca ha detto no,*adesso c'è la speranza Kakà vediamo se arriverà o meno*".








Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kotcho: "Forse oggi arrivano notizie. Positive?" e risponde con un sorriso.*



.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Cristo quanto ho odiato Diogo Kotscho



ma davvero. 
per non parlare di tutto il circo che si porta dietro: bosco leite, digao....pietà, PIETA'


----------



## Jerry West (31 Agosto 2013)

Come fate a non capire, con Kaka arriverebbe anche Digao, e sistemeremmo centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo AS un'altra squadra italiana si sarebbe inserita stamattina nella trattativa tra Kakà e Milan*

Mmh, secondo me il Nabule.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Non ci credo se fosse vero secondo me è l'Inter, ma se non lo prendiamo noi in italia non lo prende nessun'altro


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo AS un'altra squadra italiana si sarebbe inserita stamattina nella trattativa tra Kakà e Milan*
> 
> Mmh, secondo me il Nabule.



La Fiorentina


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo AS un'altra squadra italiana si sarebbe inserita stamattina nella trattativa tra Kakà e Milan*
> 
> Mmh, secondo me il Nabule.



Hanno aggiunto anche l'Arsenal che va ad aggiungersi al Milan, al Manchester United, ai Los Angeles Galaxy e al San Paolo...

Chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## runner (31 Agosto 2013)

il chievo verona....


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

mi arriveranno a far odiare anche Kakà,sono sicuro. A sto punto mi tenevo Boateng che è già rodato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Il Napoli quest'anno ha già fatto molti affari con il Real e ha sborsato parecchi soldi a Perez, per questo sospetto di loro.

Tuttavia è vero, AS aggiunge una squadra ogni minuto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2013)

LoL,ma per 3 mesi non se l'è filato nessuno,e adesso lo vuola mezza Europa?


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo AS un'altra squadra italiana si sarebbe inserita stamattina nella trattativa tra Kakà e Milan*
> 
> Mmh, secondo me il Nabule.



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> LoL,ma per 3 mesi non se l'è filato nessuno,e adesso lo vuola mezza Europa?



beh ci credo il real a quanto pare lo da gratis.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Marca in questo momento *Kakà non prende in considerazione altre proposte vuole solo il Milan, il giocatore è disposta ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio quasi del 50%, *il *Real Madrid per liberarlo* chiedeva 18 milioni ora e sceso a *15 milioni e non intende scendere da questa cifra, il Milan non va oltre gli 8 milioni.*


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> LoL,ma per 3 mesi non se l'è filato nessuno,e adesso lo vuola mezza Europa?



.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2013)

L'unica cosa davvero positiva è che stavolta il teatrino Kakà sarà durato poco tempo e che, qualunque sia il risultato finale, sarà l'ultimo dei teatrini per Kakà.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2013)

*Marca: il Real chiede 18-15 milioni di euro. Il Milan fermo a 8.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;271553 ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca in questo momento *Kakà non prende in considerazione altre proposte vuole solo il Milan, il giocatore è disposta ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio quasi del 50%, *il *Real Madrid per liberarlo* chiedeva 18 milioni ora e sceso a *15 milioni e non intende scendere da questa cifra, il Milan non va oltre gli 8 milioni.*



Bene dai,non arriva neanche lui.

Ma Di Marzio non diceva che il Real era disposto a liberarlo gratis? E adesso chiede 15 milioni?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Comunque si vede che non hanno le idee chiare, c'è chi dice che kakà non vuole abbassarsi lo stipendio e che il real lo regala, c'è chi dice che il real chiede soldi e che kakà si abbassa lo stipendio mah mistero


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2013)

C'è un sacco di confusione. Tanto vale non leggere più queste notizie e aspettare che esca qualcosa di ufficiale.


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Comunque, anche se venisse gratis (cosa assurda secondo me), i giornali filomadridisti non lo ammetterebbero mai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Bene dai,non arriva neanche lui.
> 
> Ma Di Marzio non diceva che il Real era disposto a liberarlo gratis? E adesso chiede 15 milioni?



secondo me a gratis non lo danno, ma non so se è vera la cifra, se non erro a gennaio chiedevano 20 milioni ora non credo chiedano 15, penso che intorno ai 10 si può chiudere, ma a queste cifre io non lo prenderei, se era magari da sborsare qualche milioncino ok ma queste cifre sono troppo alte


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca in questo momento *Kakà non prende in considerazione altre proposte vuole solo il Milan, il giocatore è disposta ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio quasi del 50%, *il *Real Madrid per liberarlo* chiedeva 18 milioni ora e sceso a *15 milioni e non intende scendere da questa cifra, il Milan non va oltre gli 8 milioni.*



Spero sia vero che il Real chieda tutti questi soldi.
Se il Milan ha intenzione di spendere queste cifre per Kakà, allora mi prenderò una pausa dal tifo finché ci saranno questo allenatore e questa dirigenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca in questo momento *Kakà non prende in considerazione altre proposte vuole solo il Milan, il giocatore è disposta ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio quasi del 50%, *il *Real Madrid per liberarlo* chiedeva 18 milioni ora e sceso a *15 milioni e non intende scendere da questa cifra, il Milan non va oltre gli 8 milioni.*


.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma basta con sta pagliacciata! Tirate su il sedere dalle poltrone / sedie di ristorante e andate a comprare qualcuno con i soldi di Boateng! Basta!


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;271553 ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca in questo momento *Kakà non prende in considerazione altre proposte vuole solo il Milan, il giocatore è disposta ad abbassarsi l'ingaggio quasi del 50%, *il *Real Madrid per liberarlo* chiedeva 18 milioni ora e sceso a *15 milioni e non intende scendere da questa cifra, il Milan non va oltre gli 8 milioni.*



E' a dir poco grottesco. 
Spendere soldi per Kakà dandogli 6 mln all'anno, mi vergognerei anche a dargli solo 2 mln o prenderlo a 0 donandogli un ingaggio da re, cosa che creerebbe non pochi attriti in squadra, 'sto cesso.
E come pensavo si sta perdendo tempo su quello che sarebbe il mercato da fare.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

Se bisogna pagare il cartellino una decina di milioni + sostenere un ingaggio almeno biennale da almeno 5 milioni l'anno (10 lordi moltiplicati per 2) sarebbe un'operazione da 30 milioni di euro. TRENTA  dai Galliani,facci sognare. W Kakà,l'atleta di dio innamorato del Milan e non attaccato al danaro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

piuttosto che Kakà gioca Saponara,prendi Pastore in prestito oneroso...oppure mi prendo in prestito un Moses qualunque e gioco col 4-3-3,in attesa di Honda a Gennaio...le alternative sono tantissime,perchè proprio Kakà dio mio


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Se Ibra è risucito a liberarsi dal Barca con una minusvalenza di oltre 45 milioni di euro grazie alle minacce di Raiola credo che basti minacciare di stare fermo altri 2 anni a Madrid ad incassare altri 20 milioni per stracciare il contratto.

L'unico problema di Kaka è l'essere in mano a suo padre. Se avesse Raiola avrebbe fatto quello che voleva e guadagnato il triplo, basti pensare che Raiola è riuscito a farsi pagare i primi di contratto Ibra Barca anche quando Ibra giocava al Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se bisogna pagare il cartellino una decina di milioni + sostenere un ingaggio almeno biennale da almeno 5 milioni l'anno (10 lordi moltiplicati per 2) sarebbe un'operazione da 30 milioni di euro. TRENTA  dai Galliani,facci sognare. W Kakà,l'atleta di dio innamorato del Milan e non attaccato al danaro.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> piuttosto che Kakà gioca Saponara,prendi Pastore in prestito oneroso...oppure mi prendo in prestito un Moses qualunque e gioco col 4-3-3,in attesa di Honda a Gennaio...le alternative sono tantissime,perchè proprio Kakà dio mio



Attaccatemi, ma Galliani conosce giusto questi giocatori qui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se diamo anche solo 5mln al Real voglio qui TUTTI quelli che dicevano che Tevez alla Juve era un affare troppo costoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Attaccatemi, ma Galliani conosce giusto questi giocatori qui.


non lo scopriamo di certo oggi. Eriksen sarebbe venuto di corsa per una decina di milioni,peccato non lo conoscesse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Il Real chiede 15 milioni... ma come sono sorpreso di questa notizia


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

spero che l'amico florentino s'impunti


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2013)

non è vera

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> spero che l'amico florentino s'impunti



.


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Ancelotti: Kakà è stato chiaro col club, cercheremo una soluzione per lui nei prossimi giorni.

Aria fritta


----------



## Elshafenomeno (31 Agosto 2013)

peccato che matri l'abbiamo pagato con i soldi della cessione di boateng, quindi a conti fatti, caro gallina, i soldi DELLA CHAMPIONS DOVE STRACASPIO SONO?? Tirali fuori!!!! Questo non scuce più un euro oh.....e a <Berlusconi ovviamente finchè non cede auguro tutto il male possibile, come faccio da tempo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Dalle parole di *Ancelotti * non credo che oggi venga convocato...
*"Kakà ha comunicato a tutti la sua decisione, è stato chiaro con la stampa e nei prossimi giorni il club e il giocatore troveranno una soluzione buona per le parti. Rispetto e comprendo la sua decisione. Prima di lunedì possono abbandonare il club solo Kaka e Coentrao" *


----------



## runner (31 Agosto 2013)

in realtà Kakà doveva arrivare ieri solo che erano impegnati a fare il video per l' addio del Boa e oggi stanno facendo quello per il welcome a Kakà!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

*Kakà non è stato convocato per la partita di domani.*


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;271945 ha scritto:


> *Kakà non è stato convocato per la partita di domani.*



Un primo segnale. Anche se, dopo quello che ha detto, era logica conseguenza.


----------



## Ciachi (31 Agosto 2013)

Secondo allegri Kakà potrebbe giocare in un ruolo alla pirlo!!!

Fonte ttmercatoweb


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Un primo segnale. Anche se, dopo quello che ha detto, era logica conseguenza.



insomma, pure a fine gennaio non era stato convocato e poi non è arrivato, io continuo ad essere pessimista, ormai oggi è andato, domani figuriamoci il gallo sarà il piscina, prenderemo kucka


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

dalle informazioni che abbiamo, totalmente contraddittorie (cartellino gratuito ma kakà che non vuole abbassarsi lo stipendio; kakà disposto a dimezzare lo stipendio ma il Real che chiede 15 milioni), non possiamo far altro che fermarci e aspettare. Comunque, sento che qualche annuncio che schiarisca la situazione si avrà in tarda serata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Anche Di Marzio ora conferma la visione di pellegatti.
Attenzione.


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

ma il mercato in uscita non è bloccato a marzo?


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma il mercato in uscita non è bloccato a marzo?



In uscita il mercato non credo sia mai chiuso.

Cioè puoi venderlo sempre un giocatore ad una squadra che ha il mercato in entrata aperto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Di Marzio dice che fino a marzo/aprile non è possibile trattare direttamente con il Galaxy, dopo si può.

Questa cosa è senza senso, degna di una società di pezzenti.
Allora tanto vale cambiare obiettivo e buonanotte.


----------



## Ciachi (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Di Marzio ora conferma la visione di pellegatti.
> Attenzione.



Qual e' questa "visione"???


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;271945 ha scritto:


> *Kakà non è stato convocato per la partita di domani.*



È fatta dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma perchè non mi fa andare nella pagina dopo  si ferma alla 64 e la 65 non me la fa leggere  scusate ot


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Cioè fatemi capire, lo prendiamo per una paio di mesi e dopo se ne vola in america? Rotfl.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ciachi ha scritto:


> Secondo allegri Kakà potrebbe giocare in un ruolo alla pirlo!!!
> 
> Fonte ttmercatoweb



Questa poi,

.....kakà....
de jong kucka
.....montolivo


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)




----------



## runner (31 Agosto 2013)

solo io ho capito che a Los Angeles ci andrebbe tra un anno e mezzo?


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

il tridente kakà balotelli elsha mi eccita 
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] probabilmente dovrebbero rescindere il contratto a marzo per liberarlo no?


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Agosto 2013)

alla fine comunque quelli di sportmediaset non sono cosi fessi...ricordo che l'anno scorso,a inizio giugno,erano stato gli unici a parlare della doppia cessione ibra-thiago,mentre gli altri parlavano del solo thiago..durante l'audi cup hanno parlare di boateng allo shalke e di fatti....se ci beccano anche ora!poi chiaramente anche loro sparano delle boiate grosse grosse..ma ogni tanto ci beccano anche loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Qual e' questa "visione"???



Ingaggio spalmato tra Milan e Galaxy.
Fino a marzo al Milan, ultimi due mesi al Galaxy.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Di Marzio ora conferma la visione di pellegatti.
> Attenzione.



se succede veramente no comment una vergogna clamorosa


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Agosto 2013)

con questa formula a me danno solamente l'idea di non credere nel giocatore...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan continua a trattare con il Real Madrid per Kakà, il giocatore rimarrebbe al Milan fino a Marzo per poi passare ai Galaxy ( il mercato in questo momento negli stati uniti è chiuso).*


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma secondo voi il Milan paga a Kakà 5 milioni di euro per stare fino a Marzo? Tanto valeva darli a eto'o


----------



## runner (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272034 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan continua a trattare con il Real Madrid per Kakà, il giocatore rimarrebbe al Milan fino a Marzo per poi passare ai Galaxy ( il mercato in questo momento negli stati uniti è chiuso).*



ok avevo capito male allora....

a sto punto non lo vorrei, mi auguro che l' ottimo Di Marzio si sbagli stavolta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> solo io ho capito che a Los Angeles ci andrebbe tra un anno e mezzo?



Sky specifica i due mesi prima del mondiale, ma anche per me sarebbe la cosa più logica che vada là dopo un anno e mezzo.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il tridente kakà balotelli elsha mi eccita
> [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] probabilmente dovrebbero rescindere il contratto a marzo per liberarlo no?



Precedente recente: Oba Oba Martins, il Levante nel marzo scorso lo cede a Seattle per 3 milioni di €


----------



## Tobi (31 Agosto 2013)

secondo me alla fine arriva Honda. Per kakà non ci sono i presupposti


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo allenamento con il real?


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272034 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan continua a trattare con il Real Madrid per Kakà, il giocatore rimarrebbe al Milan fino a Marzo per poi passare ai Galaxy ( il mercato in questo momento negli stati uniti è chiuso).*



Di Marzio sta commentando il Napoli, come ha fatto a scrivere la notizia? .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Il solito Kotscho sula questione Galaxy:

_Prima milan poi galaxy a gennaio per Kakà? @dkotscho2 
Diogo Kotscho ‏@dkotscho2 6h

@Davide_DB_ *no credo... se arriva e por piu tempo*_

Gli chiedono "fino a gennaio", quindi sarebbe ancora possibile l'ipotesi marzo in base alla risposta.


----------



## Ciachi (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ingaggio spalmato tra Milan e Galaxy.
> Fino a marzo al Milan, ultimi due mesi al Galaxy.



Grazie.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il solito Kotscho sula questione Galaxy:
> 
> _Prima milan poi galaxy a gennaio per Kakà? @dkotscho2
> Diogo Kotscho ‏@dkotscho2 6h
> ...



Oggettivamente vi pare che Kakà venga qui per qualche mese e poi a stagione in corso saluti tutti? Eddai... Se viene da noi è per tutta la prossima stagione almeno!


----------



## Ciachi (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente vi pare che Kakà venga qui per qualche mese e poi a stagione in corso saluti tutti? Eddai... Se viene da noi è per tutta la prossima stagione almeno!



Anche a me sinceramente sembra una cosa assurda!!! Poi se facciamo anche questa boiata...allora veramente nn ce più limite all indecenza!!
Poi, faccio un ipotesi, Kakà arriva,gioca,segna va alla grande insomma...e che si fa?!?!?
Ripeto sempre....mah....


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma infatti Kakà che come ogni brasiliano sogna il mondiale di casa vi pare vada a perdersi negli states!? se viene da noi e fa bene a maggior ragione non ci sarebbe volontà perchè lui parta in cerca dell'america.

Per me se arriva è per almeno una intera stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

E poi ok che saremo sbattuti fuori dalla Champions in breve tempo.. ma metti caso che capita la stagione fortunata... a marzo Honda non potrà giocare in Europa, Kakà se ne va... chi mettiamo sulla trequarti, Emanuelson?

Non. ha. senso.


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E poi ok che saremo sbattuti fuori dalla Champions in breve tempo.. ma metti caso che capita la stagione fortunata... a marzo Honda non potrà giocare in Europa, Kakà se ne va... chi mettiamo sulla trequarti, Emanuelson?
> 
> Non. ha. senso.



Saponara che forse per allora sarà guarito...


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2013)

ma poi.. un giocatore si sposta un un club, per giunta un giocatore famoso e vincente (sulla carta)... tu lotti per alzare trofei e cosa fai? te ne vai ad aprile? non ha senso



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Precedente recente: Oba Oba Martins, il Levante nel marzo scorso lo cede a Seattle per 3 milioni di €



ok dunque è fattibile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Comunque non credo siano cosi imbecilli da fare un operazione fino a marzo, dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque più passano le ore più è difficile.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

E' già nostro, manco convocato per domani e quando un giocatore non viene convocato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Tanto non arriva, domani il Gallo sarà il piscina, lunedi non c'è la facciamo, ma si pensiamo a prendere in cesso astori e non un trequartista





iceman. ha scritto:


> E' già nostro, manco convocato per domani e quando un giocatore non viene convocato...



non centra niente, pure a gennaio non era stato convocato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Al 100% ormai va via dal Real, magari può essere ancora un po' in dubbio la destinazione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Comunque se non viene da noi, va in Premier.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma cos'è sta boiata?Fino a marzo che senso ha?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta boiata?Fino a marzo che senso ha?



Certi amori..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo sportmediaset Kakà vorrebbe restare al Milan almeno un anno anche due, soltanto succesivamente si trasferirebbe ai galaxy.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272292 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset Kakà vorrebbe restare al Milan almeno un anno anche due, soltanto succesivamente si trasferirebbe ai galaxy.*



Comincio a leggere cose sensate.
Vediamo se anche Di Marzio & co. si allineano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Abbiati; Abate-Mexes-Astori(Zapata)-De Sciglio; Montolivo-De Jong-Poli; Kaka; Balotelli-El Shaarawy(Matri).

Secondo me non è da buttare via, in Italia almeno.
Si sbrigassero però a finire ste trattative che il tempo corre...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

*Sky Sport 24: Galliani potrebbe partire per Madrid domani*


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2013)

Galliani in missione arriva il campione


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

se veramente dovesse partire forse c'è qualche speranza


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Vediamo cosa dirà la Gazzetta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani potrebbe partire per Madrid domani*



volo per il giappone via spagna?


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Non si è ancora capito il mistero di Galliani che scendeva con la valigetta dall'aereo di Balotelli...fu finzione o realtà?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Non si è ancora capito il mistero di Galliani che scendeva dall'aereo di Balotelli...fu finzione o realtà?



secondo me finzione





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani potrebbe partire per Madrid domani*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: Adriano Galliani ha già preparato e chiuso la valigia,è in programmazione un viaggio per Madrid ancora da confermare, che qualora venisse effettuato avrà come obiettivo quello di tornare con il giocatore.
Sono ore decisive con le parti in stretto contatto.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Alessandra Bocci (Gds) dopo tre falsi tentativi sembra proprio la volta buona per Kakà al milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo bene...
In un campionato di livello infimo come la Serie A, uno come Kaka può ancora dire la sua.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Adriano Galliani ha già preparato e chiuso la valigia,è in programmazione un viaggio per Madrid ancora da confermare, che qualora venisse effettuato avrà come obiettivo quello di tornare con il giocatore.
> Sono ore decisive con le parti in stretto contatto.*



vabbè se galliani va direttamente a madrid vuol dire che chiude

disgusto


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> vabbè se galliani va direttamente a madrid vuol dire che chiude
> 
> disgusto


disgusto ovviamente per te..io sono contento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Di Marzio conferma però di nuovo la storia del Galaxy... è sicuro che i tre club stanno trattando insieme.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> disgusto ovviamente per te..io sono contento.



si certo 

abbiamo ceduto boateng senza avere nessun altro giocatore certo di venire, sempre che ci sia bisogno di un sostituto, inoltre andiamo a prendere il solito giocatore "minestra riscaldata", che al milan porta sempre male, e che oltre tutto non gioca praticamente da 4 stagioni


----------



## Gnagnazio (31 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> disgusto ovviamente per te..io sono contento.



Siamo tutti contenti.
Con l'arrivo di Kaka', siamo da scudetto e vinceremo la champions. Faremo resuscitare un ex giocatore che da 4 anni fa assolutamente più niente.


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> si certo
> 
> abbiamo ceduto boateng senza avere nessun altro giocatore certo di venire, sempre che ci sia bisogno di un sostituto, inoltre andiamo a prendere il solito giocatore "minestra riscaldata", che al milan porta sempre male, e che oltre tutto non gioca praticamente da 4 stagioni


sono d'accordo su cio' che dici,ma al solo pensiero di rimanere con questa attuale rosa mi verrebbe una specie di rigurgito..quindi per me kaka',adesso,in questo momento storico,per noi e' oro colato...

capisco che si dovrebbe fare a 2 lire invece che dargli tutti quei milioni,ma alternative non ce ne stanno data l'incompetenza dirigenziale


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> vabbè se galliani va direttamente a madrid vuol dire che chiude
> 
> disgusto



quoto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Dai,a questo punto conviene prenderlo. Non si può giocare con Montolivo trequartista,altrimenti va a finire che arriviamo settimi. 
Almeno alziamo un po' il tasso tecnico della squadra,facendo giocare insieme Poli,Montolivo,Kakà,El Shaarawy e Balotelli.
Ma se restiamo così va a finire che giocheremo con De Jong,Nocerino e Muntari in campo contemporaneamente 

E ve lo dice uno che pensa che Kakà sia praticamente finito.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2013)

Kakà cuore rossonero: un anno al Milan per poi andare ai Galaxy a guadagnarsi i soldi per la pensione 

Se fosse vero, significa che nemmeno lui crede più in se stesso e che è davvero finito, anche mentalmente.

Per me è la peggior operazione di mercato della storia...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kakà cuore rossonero: un anno al Milan per poi andare ai Galaxy a guadagnarsi i soldi per la pensione
> 
> Se fosse vero, significa che nemmeno lui crede più in se stesso e che è davvero finito, anche mentalmente.
> 
> Per me è la peggior operazione di mercato della storia...



Mah,magari ha ancora qualche cartuccia da sparare.
A me alla fine va pure bene (si fa per dire) se resta solo un anno,in attesa di Honda a Gennaio.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,magari ha ancora qualche cartuccia da sparare.
> A me alla fine va pure bene (si fa per dire) se resta solo un anno,in attesa di Honda a Gennaio.



se un 31enne arriva pensando che il rpossimo anno svernerà in America, significa che sa di aver finito le cartucce e che mentalmente è strafinito. 

La cosa positiva di Kakà? Che porterebbe una mentalità vincente....


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

La cosa più nauseante è l'improvvisazione che dal 2006 contraddistingue regolarmente ogni nostro mercato. Un giorno sbandierano ipocriti progetti basati su giovani promettenti, il giorno dopo cercano giocatori d'esperienza; un giorno cerchiamo un difensore titolare, il giorno dopo comprano una riserva della riserva; un giorno fanno i tirchioni e il giorno dopo aprono il portafoglio per il primo mediocre che capita a tiro ecc ecc Per vincere servono o soldi o programmazione, noi non abbiamo nessuna delle due. Che schifo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dai,a questo punto conviene prenderlo. Non si può giocare con Montolivo trequartista,altrimenti va a finire che arriviamo settimi.
> Almeno alziamo un po' il tasso tecnico della squadra,facendo giocare insieme Poli,Montolivo,Kakà,El Shaarawy e Balotelli.
> Ma se restiamo così va a finire che giocheremo con De Jong,Nocerino e Muntari in campo contemporaneamente
> 
> E ve lo dice uno che pensa che Kakà sia praticamente finito.



Siamo da scudetto. Tutte le altre squadre ci temono. Con il ritorno dell'ex enfant prodige. Possiamo sognare. Aspetto già la champions.


----------



## Tom! (1 Settembre 2013)

Ecco la cosa più bella delle trattative su kakà:

Titolo skysport, "Galliani in viaggio per kakà".


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Quindi ricapitolando: domani giornata persa per Kakà, Galliani cercherà di riportare a casa il solito nome tappabuchi senza sforzo sul mercato che non durerà più di 2 mesi perché è stracotto, gli ultimi anni è stato bene? certo era sempre in panchina.
Sarebbe una sconfitta nel caso venissero spesi più di 2 mln per riportarlo all'ovile e gli venissero dati più di 2 mln d'ingaggio, in definitiva lo prendiamo in c__o comunque.
Il 2 settembre faranno un'offerta per Astori, probabilmente una via di mezzo tra 7,5 mln e 15, una sconfitta anche qui perché probabilmente Cellino non lo farà mai partire (speriamo) per una cifra inferiore ai 14 mln.
Il nostro periodo in cui ci dovevamo rinforzare e portare forze fresche a Milanello siamo andati a riprendere Kakà, pazzesco; e non dicessero che i soldi non ci sono, politica societaria da vergognarsi a morte.
L'acquisto di Kakà farebbe passare l'acquisto di Matri per un gran colpo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se un 31enne arriva pensando che il rpossimo anno svernerà in America, significa che sa di aver finito le cartucce e che mentalmente è strafinito.
> 
> La cosa positiva di Kakà? Che porterebbe una mentalità vincente....


Fisicamente si,è abbastanza finito. Poi non so,per me anche se mentalmente è alla frutta può comunque coprire quel ruolo meglio di un Birsa o di altra gentaglia. 
Resta da capire com'è che considerano eccessivi 5 milioni per il cartellino di Honda a causa della "questione di principio,si libera a zeroh!1!11" e poi vogliano spenderne 8 lordi per tenere Kakà per un anno,ma questo è un altro discorso.


Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Siamo da scudetto. Tutte le altre squadre ci temono. Con il ritorno dell'ex enfant prodige. Possiamo sognare. Aspetto già la champions.



Non ho detto questo. Il fatto è che piuttosto di niente è meglio piuttosto. Ormai Eriksen è sfumato,tanto vale mettere Kakà piuttosto che Emanuelson e Birsa.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

meglio lui di boateng e di honda.


----------



## Aphex (1 Settembre 2013)

Magari va a trattare Ozil 
Il Barça la smetterà di specchiarsi


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Se torna, e continuo a crederci poco, ho già un idea su un sondaggio/topic di lunga durata in base alle prestazioni dei signori che saranno protagonisti dell'iniziativa.. 
Ma tanto non torna.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Magari va a trattare Ozil
> Il Barça la smetterà di specchiarsi



Me lo immagino Galliani..

"Hey Florentino amico mio"
"Dimmi Dotore"
"Allegriz mi ha chiesto Ozil.."

-risate generali-

"Senti me lo dai Kakà gratis?"


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> meglio lui di boateng e di honda.



Meglio nessuno di lui


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Me lo immagino Galliani..
> 
> "Hey Florentino amico mio"
> "Dimmi Dotore"
> ...



è una strategia che potrebbe funzionare


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Adriano Galliani ha già preparato e chiuso la valigia,è in programmazione un viaggio per Madrid ancora da confermare, che qualora venisse effettuato avrà come obiettivo quello di tornare con il giocatore.
> Sono ore decisive con le parti in stretto contatto.*



.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Anche per la gazzetta ci sarà il blitz: Galliani pronto a chiudere, andrà dall'amico Florentino Perez.


----------



## Djici (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche per la gazzetta ci sarà il blitz: Galliani pronto a chiudere, andrà dall'amico Florentino Perez.



ma tornare con un giocatore del real sarebbe una buonissima cosa... l'unico da evitare assolutamente e proprio kaka.
mi prenderei qualsiasi altro giocatore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Comunque voglio esser nominato " Profeta del Forum"


----------



## Djici (1 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio esser nominato " Profeta del Forum"



uno che annucia brutte notizie viene chiamato profeta o portasfiga ?


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio esser nominato " Profeta del Forum"



devo darti atto in effetti,ne parli da non so quanto


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2013)

Operazione abbastanza assurda, ma se è tutto vero e se viene per me è comunque meglio (e non di poco) un Kakà sul viale del tramonto dietro alle punte piuttosto che un Robinho, un Birsa o un'Emanuela (Montolivo serve troppo nei 3 in mezzo), un Kakà che peraltro non giocherebbe con i vari Ronaldo, Ozil, Di Maria (quando gioca al Real non se lo filano proprio in campo). Se non viene invece si tira a campare in attesa di Honda, magari con Montolivo trequartista. 
Ripeto, operazione assurda e dirigenza sempre più meritevole di insulti ma se non c'è nessun altro, e non credo ci sia, allora ben venga il pretino.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio esser nominato " Profeta del Forum"



Iettatore semmai


----------



## O Animal (1 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Operazione abbastanza assurda, ma se è tutto vero e se viene per me è comunque meglio (e non di poco) un Kakà sul viale del tramonto dietro alle punte piuttosto che un Robinho, un Birsa o un'Emanuela (Montolivo serve troppo nei 3 in mezzo), un Kakà che peraltro non giocherebbe con i vari Ronaldo, Ozil, Di Maria (quando gioca al Real non se lo filano proprio in campo). Se non viene invece si *tira a campare in attesa di Honda*, magari con Montolivo trequartista.
> Ripeto, operazione assurda e dirigenza sempre più meritevole di insulti ma se non c'è nessun altro, e non credo ci sia, allora ben venga il pretino.



Pensa che hanno speso 11 milioni per non aspettare ottobre per Pazzini.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

infatti e' quello che dicevo ieri...purtroppo,al momento,dobbiamo prenderci quello che viene e piuttosto di vedere birsa o schifezze simili sulla trequarti,scusate ma mi prendo kaka tutta la vita.

sempre se lo prendiamo ovviamente


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Operazione abbastanza assurda, ma se è tutto vero e se viene per me è comunque meglio (e non di poco) un Kakà sul viale del tramonto dietro alle punte piuttosto che un Robinho, un Birsa o un'Emanuela (Montolivo serve troppo nei 3 in mezzo), un Kakà che peraltro non giocherebbe con i vari Ronaldo, Ozil, Di Maria (quando gioca al Real non se lo filano proprio in campo). Se non viene invece si tira a campare in attesa di Honda, magari con Montolivo trequartista.
> Ripeto, operazione assurda e dirigenza sempre più meritevole di insulti ma se non c'è nessun altro, e non credo ci sia, allora ben venga il pretino.



Se il rinforzo a centrocampo fosse solo Kakà, paradossalmente avrei preferito non arrivasse nessuno.
Operazione disastrosa, sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Andiamo a prendere i kucka lo mettiamo a centrocampo e Montolivo/ Robinho dietro le due punte


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2013)

quindi verrà annunciato prima della partita di stasera?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi verrà annunciato prima della partita di stasera?



Se veramente oggi parte secondo me lo porta a San siro se non parte secondo me non arriva.


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2013)

Ho sentito di un volo privato caduto.


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

si dice che stia partendo in questi minuti...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> Ho sentito di un volo privato caduto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo sportmediaset Galliani sta partendo per Madrid.*


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset Galliani sta partendo per Madrid.*



Con tutti i soldi che questo sperpera regolarmente tra voli e cene si sarebbe potuto prendere Bale


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272507 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset Galliani sta partendo per Madrid.*



se è veramente in partenza, vuol dire che le differenze si sono colmate e sta andando a chiudere.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset Galliani sta partendo per Madrid.*



Quindi Riccardino in tribuna stasera.........e sorrisi gallianeschi a 84 denti........


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kakà cuore rossonero: un anno al Milan per poi andare ai Galaxy a guadagnarsi i soldi per la pensione
> 
> Se fosse vero, significa che nemmeno lui crede più in se stesso e che è davvero finito, anche mentalmente.
> 
> Per me è la peggior operazione di mercato della storia...


.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Per il momento ne di mrarzio ecc dicono niente aspettiamo.


----------



## peppe75 (1 Settembre 2013)

io a differenza di molti sono ipercontento se va in porto questa trattativa....con un kakà in più è tanta tanta roba!! e poi sarebbe un altro innesto di qualità a centrocampo!!!


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

ora basta, lo andassero a prendere.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io a differenza di molti sono ipercontento se va in porto questa trattativa....con un kakà in più è tanta tanta roba!! e poi sarebbe *un altro innesto di qualità a centrocampo*!!!



E l'altro quale sarebbe?


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io a differenza di molti sono ipercontento se va in porto questa trattativa....con un kakà in più è tanta tanta roba!! e poi sarebbe un altro innesto di qualità a centrocampo!!!



.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me è la peggior operazione di mercato della storia...



Quoto.
Tra l'altro, dopo aver condotto 4 anni fa una cessione magistrale.
E' davvero tutto grottesco.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io a differenza di molti sono ipercontento se va in porto questa trattativa....con un kakà in più è tanta tanta roba!! e poi sarebbe un altro innesto di qualità a centrocampo!!!



A me spaventa il suo ingaggio, il Kakà di questi ultimi anni meriterebbe al massimo 3 milioni, noi invece andremo a dargli sicuramente 6.5/7. A livello finanziario sta società predica bene e razzola male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

non credo proprio che gli andiamo a dare 6,5 /7 il tetto e 5 se non erro, gli metteranno dei bonus impossibili.


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> infatti e' quello che dicevo ieri...purtroppo,al momento,dobbiamo prenderci quello che viene e piuttosto di vedere birsa o schifezze simili sulla trequarti,scusate ma mi prendo kaka tutta la vita.
> 
> sempre se lo prendiamo ovviamente



Meglio nessuno


----------



## gabuz (1 Settembre 2013)

Penso che se dipendesse da lui Galliani godrebbe come un riccio a poterlo presentare stasera


----------



## marco89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Io come già detto sono contento dell'arrivo di Kaka ma solo ad alcune condizioni:

- costo del cartellino inferiore ai 10 milioni
- ingaggio che non deve superare i 5 milioni 
- Kaka sta a Milano almeno 1 stagione intera ma se spendiamo soldi per il cartellino e non lo prendiamo gratis allora almeno 3 stagioni

Se arriva entro queste condizioni, che sono comunque già ben oltre qualsiasi altro giocatore del Milan, mi sta bene perchè penso che Kaka come trequartista (non a centrocampo) possa ancora fare la differenza in Italia e forse anche in Champions prendendosi responsabilità che altrimenti si deve prendere Muntari...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ancora meglio sarebbe se Kaka scommettesse su se stesso...e dicesse a Galliani tu mi dai 4 milioni l'anno..poi se io faccio tot goal e tot presenze arriviamo a 5...questo sarebbe un comportamento da uomini...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Di Marzio conferma: Galliani vola a Madrid per Kakà, alle 11.30 partirà per Madrid, non assisterà alla partita contro il Cagliari.Con Galliani dovrebbe partire pure Nelio Lucas propietario del fondo Doyen Sports, il mattinata è partito pure Bronzetti.*


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io a differenza di molti sono ipercontento se va in porto questa trattativa....con un kakà in più è tanta tanta roba!! e poi sarebbe un altro innesto di qualità a centrocampo!!!



Se Kaka' è un vero innesto. Allora voglio niente di meno che lo scudetto. E voglio vedere il Milan andare lontano in champions league. Giocare per finire terzo non è accettabile. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra secondo voi, dunque dobbiamo puntare al massimo.
Ricordate che l'anno scorso con una squadra MOLTO meno forte abbiamo finito terzo. Vedremo.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2013)

Caschi rossoneri in azione


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani vola a Madrid per Kakà, alle 11.30 partirà per Madrid, non assisterà alla partita contro il Cagliari.Con Galliani dovrebbe partire pure Nelio Lucas propietario del fondo Doyen Sports, il mattinata è partito pure Bronzetti.*



.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Che schifo


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Galliani vola a Madrid per Kakà, alle 11.30 partirà per Madrid, non assisterà alla partita contro il Cagliari.Con Galliani dovrebbe partire pure Nelio Lucas propietario del fondo Doyen Sports, il mattinata è partito pure Bronzetti.*



Il 22 non assegnato, i precedenti incontri con Nelio Lucas, chissà da quanto ci stanno lavorando a questa operazione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Kakà e il Milan: blitz di Galliani, sconti, eventuali e varie. Prepariamoci, tutto il giorno così.*

Pedulla





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il 22 non assegnato, i precedenti incontri con Nelio Lucas, chissà da quanto ci stanno lavorando a questa operazione.



ma va stavano trattando ochea (non ricordo il nome)


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il 22 non assegnato, i precedenti incontri con Nelio Lucas, chissà da quanto ci stanno lavorando a questa operazione.



mah non credo, se dovesse arrivare poi penso si prenderà la 10


----------



## Djici (1 Settembre 2013)

bronzetti


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272549 ha scritto:


> *Kakà e il Milan: blitz di Galliani, sconti, eventuali e varie. Prepariamoci, tutto il giorno così.*
> 
> Pedulla



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Io non capisco tutta questa negatività ... Anche a me oltre al valore effettivo non piace questo ritorno ma se l alternativa a ricky era il nulla o un cesso a caso come Matrire allora ben venga Kakà per me ci stupirà


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non capisco tutta questa negatività ... Anche a me oltre al valore effettivo non piace questo ritorno ma se l alternativa a ricky era il nulla o un cesso a caso come Matrire allora ben venga Kakà per me ci stupirà



Anche per me.non ci credo che sia diventato peggio di boateng,e nemmeno che meglio di lui è meglio nessuno.per lo spogliatoio,in campo,sono d accordo con allegri ci serve uno cosi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Sono totalmente contrario al suo ritorno: farà schifo perché è un ex giocatore finito nel 2008, ma piuttosto di niente (e stare con Montolivo fuori ruolo), meglio questo aborto del calcio contemporaneo

Vergognoso


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

A cifre contenute ovvio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Galliani in partenza ora con un volo privato per Madrid. L'operazione Kakà entra nel vivo.*

Laudisa


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Settembre 2013)

Se la chiudono sopra i 4 milioni annui c'è da appendere il Gallo alle palle.

Trattativa assurda, a prescindere dal valore passato del giocatore. Kakà sono 3 anni che non è più un giocatore e vuole uno stipendio da fuoriclasse.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente contrario al suo ritorno: farà schifo perché è un ex giocatore finito nel 2008, ma piuttosto di niente (e stare con Montolivo fuori ruolo), meglio questo aborto del calcio contemporaneo
> 
> Vergognoso


Per la Serie A secondo me è ancora più che buono.
Molti si lamentano del mancato arrivo Eriksen ma secondo me è il solito fenomeno della Eredivise dove probabilmente anche il mio cane potrebbe giocarci.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non capisco tutta questa negatività ... Anche a me oltre al valore effettivo non piace questo ritorno ma se l alternativa a ricky era il nulla o un cesso a caso come Matrire allora ben venga Kakà per me ci stupirà



Lollo a me non convincono 3 cose:

1) i costi inerenti all'ingaggio

2) condizione fisica ed età

3) le modalità dell'operazione: cioè sarebbe folle averlo solo fino a Marzo


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

per me puo dare ancora qualcosa a questa squadra per 1-2 anni..a cifre contenute (max 4 milioni) e' da prendere.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Anch'io son convinto che la differenza la riesce comunque a fare in A,ma è un'operazione folle per costi ed età del giocatore. Galliani non imparerà mai dai suoi errori,è ora che va in pensione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Galliani:"Kakà? il suo ritorno resta difficilissimo".*


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente contrario al suo ritorno: farà schifo perché è un ex giocatore finito nel 2008, ma piuttosto di niente (e stare con Montolivo fuori ruolo), meglio questo aborto del calcio contemporaneo
> 
> Vergognoso



.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272574 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Kakà? il suo ritorno resta difficilissimo".*



Allora vuol dire che arriva


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

cartellino gratis...1 anno di contratto a 4 mln massimo...è già sarebbe tanto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lollo a me non convincono 3 cose:
> 
> 1) i costi inerenti all'ingaggio
> 
> ...



Infatti aspettiamo di vedere se chiude e come chiude ...anche se , sappiamo benissimo che non sapremo MAI la verità ...
Voi non pensate che la Adidas c'entri qualcosa ?? ... 

Galliani è incompetente e vecchio ma non è stupido


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

si come Ibra


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Ripeto, spero che Saponetta sia molto forte.


----------



## Naruto98 (1 Settembre 2013)

Speriamo almeno che con kakà in squadra saponara cresca.. La butto sul ridere ma ci sarebbe da piangere..


----------



## andre (1 Settembre 2013)

Con l'arrivo di Kakà, Allegri è obbligato a vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

Lasciamo perdere il discorso scudetto. Kakà o non Kakà non è roba per noi. La Juve ci è superiore in tutti i reparti (tranne l'attacco). Per lottare per lo Scudetto avremmo bisogno di un difensore e di un centrocampista di livello assoluto.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (1 Settembre 2013)

Ho amato Ricky ma che schifo. Soldi buttati oggi. Incompetenti e stupidi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Kakà e elsha hanno solo da imparare da Kakà ... Per cosa vuol dire essere il Milan su cosa vuol dire essere un campione ( essere stato un campione ) .
Per me nonostante non sia convinto che Kakà sia ancora un giocatore di calcio ritengo che meglio lui che cessi a caso poi onestamente non abbiamo più nessuno in squadra con il sacro fuoco rossonero ...

Sperem


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Kakà e elsha hanno solo da imparare da Kakà ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


>



 lapsus freudiano hahah

Elsha e sapo


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

Ozil in panchina, stai a vedere che....


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Kakà? il suo ritorno resta difficilissimo".*



.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ozil in panchina, stai a vedere che....


La strategia  tutti pensano Kakà e invece è un depistaggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Hahaha ti immagini  ....

L antennista compra Kakà e poi gli fa firmare il contratto di cessione di Ozil hahaha


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo di Kakà, Allegri è obbligato a vincere lo scudetto.



E la Champions


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

Pagliacc... Operazione di marketing.

Credono che i tifosi (quelli sani) si dimenticheranno dei fantomatici 30 milioni NON SPESI?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Pagliacc... Operazione di marketing.
> 
> Credono che i tifosi (quelli sani) si dimenticheranno dei fantomatici 30 milioni NON SPESI?



Come no , i soldi sono spesi con gli ingaggi ... Il nano oramai non mette più un euro ... Sponsor e champions pagano gli stipendi... Se vendi compri ... Dimentichiamo che saponara è costato e 7 milioni per zapata li hanno messi ..

I soldi di boa sono andati in quel cesso di Matri ... Quindi tutto torna


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Tutto questo casino... Manco stessimo prendendo Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il 22 non assegnato, i precedenti incontri con Nelio Lucas, chissà da quanto ci stanno lavorando a questa operazione.



Quanto hai ragione


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come no , i soldi sono spesi con gli ingaggi ... Il nano oramai non mette più un euro ... Sponsor e champions pagano gli stipendi... Se vendi compri ... Dimentichiamo che saponara è costato e 7 milioni per zapata li hanno messi ..
> 
> I soldi di boa sono andati in quel cesso di Matri ... Quindi tutto torna



Eh no. Per due mesi Galliani ha litaniato "Dopo i preliminari avremo i soldi per comprare", quindi adesso hanno due possibilità: comprare o rivelare l'ennesima presa per i fondelli dei tifosi.

Devi anche togliere gli ingaggi di Flamini e Ambrosini (e Antonini, dato che quello di Birsa sarà inferiore). 
Poli è costato 3 milioni, Saponara 4 (attenzione però, pagati a gennaio) e Zapata 3. 

E gli altri dove sono?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto questo casino... Manco stessimo prendendo Cristiano Ronaldo



Sai chi c'era dietro al mancato rinnovo di Ronaldo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

I processi costano


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Pagliacc... Operazione di marketing.
> 
> Credono che i tifosi (quelli sani) si dimenticheranno dei fantomatici 30 milioni NON SPESI?



Dimenticheranno??? Qui siamo tutti commercialisti, tributaristi, contiamo i centesimi al Milan. Altro che dimenticare...


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2013)

Spero che dal Real Madrid Galliani porti un qualsiasi giocatore che non sia Kakà


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2013)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Spero che dal Real Madrid Galliani porti un qualsiasi giocatore che non sia Kakà



.


Con Kakà quasi ci indeboliamo secondo me. Se prendi Kakà lo devi schierare per forza sempre e comunque, col risultato che devi mettere in campo un trequartista che non è più un trequartista ormai dal 2007.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Se parte ora direi che stasera ci sarà l'ufficialità.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Galliani è partito per Madrid... per prendere Ozil


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

Sono proprio curioso di vedere le condizioni contrattuali, dopo anni di menate sul monte ingaggi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Galliani è partito per Madrid... per prendere Ozil



Sarebbe da spruzzata continua, ovviamente rimane un sogno


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

Cmq i soldi da spendere non sono 30...l'altra sera su sky c'era uno del sole 24 ore che si occupa dei conti del calcio...questo qui che se non sbaglio si chiama Bellinazzo o na roba simile disse che il Milan ha da spendere al massimo 10 mln di euro...tutto qui...che poi perchè siano cosi pochi io non me lo so spiegare...ma è cosi...


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Galliani è partito per Madrid... per prendere Ozil


magari...sarebbe una cosa orgasmica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

del Real va bene qualsiasi centrocampista...il peggiore è Kakà che sarebbe il migliore dopo Montolivo nel nostro centrocampo


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2013)

Lo stipendio giusto per kak8 e' 2. 2,5 se credi nella sua condizione fisica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lo stipendio giusto per kak8 e' 2. 2,5 se credi nella sua condizione fisica.



giusto per qualsiasi dirigente dotato di intelletto , siccome il nostro regala 2,6 a mitraglietta e 2,5 a pippa pazzini di conseguenza kaka a mezzo servizio ne pretende almeno 6


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Ozil?? Galliani non sa chi sia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Si infatti non saprà manco chi è


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lo stipendio giusto per kak8 e' 2. 2,5 se credi nella sua condizione fisica.



.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Spero solo finisca presto, fastidio e sdegno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

chiude domani alle 19 il calciomercato ve?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

La presenza di Doyen Sports probabilmente esclude i lGalaxy? L'aiuto economico verrebbe da lì.

Comunque se c'è Bronzetti, è inevitabile il fallimento della trattativa


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset* l'incontro con il Real Madrd avverà dopo la partita.*


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> chiude domani alle 19 il calciomercato ve?



Alle 23


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2013)

Con chi torna a casa stavolta Galliani?


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

gli spagnoli ci prendono alla grande per il cosidetto.. stralcio indicativo letto ora su Marca



> Pero mientras en España se le silba, en Italia se le idolatra. Es como si el tiempo no hubiera pasado para ellos y Kaká fuese aún el mismo que se fue.



"Mentre in Spagna lo fischiano, in Italia lo idolatrano. E' come se il tempo non fosse mai passato e Kakà fosse lo stesso giocatore che era prima"


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Con chi torna a casa stavolta Galliani?


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gli spagnoli ci prendono alla grande per il cosidetto.. stralcio indicativo letto ora su Marca
> 
> 
> 
> "Mentre in Spagna lo fischiano, in Italia lo idolatrano. E' come se il tempo non fosse mai passato e Kakà fosse lo stesso giocatore che era prima"



hanno ragione da vendere sti spagnoli


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Con Kakà quasi ci indeboliamo secondo me. Se prendi Kakà lo devi schierare per forza sempre e comunque, col risultato che devi mettere in campo un trequartista che non è più un trequartista ormai dal 2007.




Infatti nell'ultimo periodo al Milan giocava seconda punta dietro inzaghi dato che' gia' stava perdendo la falcata dei tempi d'oro


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Beh il discorso è che giocavamo con l'albero di natale con Seedorf-Kakà dietro alla punta.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272717 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* l'incontro con il Real Madrd avverà dopo la partita.*



Servono i soldi dell'incasso partita per colmare..................... altrimenti è impossibile.
Che pena


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gli spagnoli ci prendono alla grande per il cosidetto.. stralcio indicativo letto ora su Marca
> 
> 
> 
> "Mentre in Spagna lo fischiano, in Italia lo idolatrano. E' come se il tempo non fosse mai passato e Kakà fosse lo stesso giocatore che era prima"



In realtà solo Galliani.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gli spagnoli ci prendono alla grande per il cosidetto.. stralcio indicativo letto ora su Marca
> 
> 
> 
> "Mentre in Spagna lo fischiano, in Italia lo idolatrano. E' come se il tempo non fosse mai passato e Kakà fosse lo stesso giocatore che era prima"



E mi sembra anche giusto! Non lo vuole nessuno: solo i Galaxy, che giocano nel campionato dei dopolavoristi.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272717 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset* l'incontro con il Real Madrd avverà dopo la partita.*


intendono dopo la partita del milan o del real?
perchè tra qualche minuto finisce la loro


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Dopo quella del Real credo...


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Che spreco Ozil in panchina...


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Settembre 2013)

Sto vedendo la partita del real e questi fanno paura! Tecnicamente spaventosi. Oltre I soliti mostri c'e' modric che oltre la tecnica adesso corre e recupera palloni. Che giocatore! Per forza kaka' vuole andare via, anche l'ultimo dei panchinari gli e' superiore


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma infatti Kakà va contestualizzato. A Madrid non lo vogliono, fa male etc etc. Ma andate a vedere che rosa c'hanno per piacere! Messo nel contesto rossonero Kakà non stona affatto, anzi, sarebbe il giocatore di qualità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gli spagnoli ci prendono alla grande per il cosidetto.. stralcio indicativo letto ora su Marca
> 
> 
> 
> "Mentre in Spagna lo fischiano, in Italia lo idolatrano. E' come se il tempo non fosse mai passato e Kakà fosse lo stesso giocatore che era prima"



Fanno benissimo a percularci.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Galliani dice che è difficilissimo, quindi è già nostro


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Galliani è arrivato a Madrid.*


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E mi sembra anche giusto! Non lo vuole nessuno: solo i Galaxy, che giocano nel campionato dei dopolavoristi.



in Spagna hanno questa idea che i tifosi del Milan siano tutti filosocietari e con le bende agli occhi. Siamo anche noi in grado di capire che Kakà è un fallito eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> intendono dopo la partita del milan o del real?
> perchè tra qualche minuto finisce la loro



intendono quella del Real Madrid


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in Spagna hanno questa idea che i tifosi del Milan siano tutti filosocietari e con le bende agli occhi. Siamo anche noi in grado di capire che Kakà è un fallito eh



Rotfl.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Galliani dice che è difficilissimo, quindi è già nostro



Io dico che si concluderà con un bel pranzo tra perez,bronzetti e fester, e non si farà nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Loro prendono in giro intanto l'hanno pagato 66 milioni circa + 10 milioni di ingaggio, dovrebbero solo ringraziarci se lo prendiamo eh


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma a questo punto non era meglio provare a convincere Maradona o Pelè a giocare di nuovo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo As il Real Madrid è d'accordo a lasciar partire Kakà a 0, il brasiliano si sarebbe convinto a dimezzarsi lo stipendio, per il giocatore contratto biennale.*


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma dimezzarsi a quanto ? 5?


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Di quanto? dargli più di Balotelli sarebbe ridicolo.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Di quanto? dargli più di Balotelli sarebbe ridicolo.



Comunque una cosa la devo dire, a 0 è un'ottima operazione. (Anche se non lo avrei mai ripreso)


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272781 ha scritto:


> *Secondo As il Real Madrid è d'accordo a lasciar partire Kakà a 0, il brasiliano si sarebbe convinto a dimezzarsi lo stipendio, per il giocatore contratto biennale.*



Beh, è giusto. Il suo valore è quello: 0.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, è giusto. Il suo valore è quello: 0.



questa è cattiveria!


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

kaka a zero sarebbe una cosa non da poco...visto che in teoria abbiamo qualche altra risorsa per un altra mossa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dimezzarsi a quanto ? 5?



non lo dice ma la metà dovrebbe essere 5 ma io dubito fortemente che si dimezzi lo stipendio del 50%





Doctore ha scritto:


> kaka a zero sarebbe una cosa non da poco...visto che in teoria abbiamo qualche altra risorsa per un altra mossa.



Astori


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2013)

Anche a 0 è sempre troppo, visto che,anche dimezzandosi lo stipendio, prenderebbe comunque più di Balotelli...
Comunque ormai se non viene lui non viene nessuno...Non sono arrivato ancora a sperare nel suo acquisto, ma non credo che le alternative con Galliani e Allegri sarebbero migliori....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> kaka a zero sarebbe una cosa non da poco...visto che in teoria abbiamo qualche altra risorsa per un altra mossa.



e poi l'anno prossimo la barca iniziera ad offondare con i 5 mil netti a kaka i , 2.6 netti a matri e i 2.5 a pazzini


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2013)

Potrei non essere totalmente contrario al suo acquisto se arrivasse a 0 e non prenderebbe un centesimo in più di 4mln all'anno, e sono pure tanti... Ma mi sembra strano che dopo averlo preso a più di 60mln lo vendano alla stessa squadra a 0  proprio deve fare pena


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272790 ha scritto:


> non lo dice ma la metà dovrebbe essere 5 ma io dubito fortemente che si dimezzi lo stipendio del 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speriamo di no


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)

by kotscho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

proprio quello più scarso eh...il Real è perfetto a centrocampo, se magari prendeva un altro Top Player in quel ruolo, cedevano uno tra Ozil, Di Maria e Khedira...maledetti, buttateli un altro po' de soldi


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport Galliani vuole provare a portare Kakà già stasera a San Siro.*





Doctore ha scritto:


> speriamo di no



Speriamo che cellino resista


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sono d'accordo con jino kaka va preso nel contesto...al real è una cosa da noi sarebbe un altra.secondo me farà bene e a zero è non è un sacrilegio.balotelli per ora è solo un presunto top player,lo stipendio che gli diamo é giusto.....e se farà una caterba di gol e altre squadre fossero in futuro interessate a lui raiola verrebbe comunque a battere cassa indipendentemnte da quanto prende kakà.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Settembre 2013)

Meglio lui che nulla...


----------



## prebozzio (1 Settembre 2013)

Barrientos costa 4 milioni, quanto l'ingaggio di Kakà... che amarezza


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Barrientos costa 4 milioni, quanto l'ingaggio di Kakà... che amarezza



barrientos?? mi prendo kaka' sulla sedia a rotelle


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma io dico, hanno detto che dopo la qualificazione potevamo spendere. Se Matri è stato pagato da Boateng dove sono finiti tutti i soldi? (30mln) Magari prendessimo Ozil.. potremmo puntare per lo scudetto e arrivare in semifinale di champions


----------



## prebozzio (1 Settembre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> barrientos?? mi prendo kaka' sulla sedia a rotelle


Contento tu


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Barrientos costa 4 milioni, quanto l'ingaggio di Kakà... che amarezza


Va bene odiare galliani berlusconi allegri ecc...Qui si è superato il limite.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma io dico, hanno detto che dopo la qualificazione potevamo spendere. Se Matri è stato pagato da Boateng dove sono finiti tutti i soldi? (30mln) Magari prendessimo Ozil.. potremmo puntare per lo scudetto e arrivare in semifinale di champions



hai ragione, ma io non capisco perchè dite semifinale di Champions...arrivati a quel punto tutto è possibile
vabbè che tanto non ci arriviamo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Barrientos costa 4 milioni, quanto l'ingaggio di Kakà... che amarezza



Beh contando che Honda arriva a Gennaio ed è simile a Barrientos come caratteristiche, non so se l'argentino sia l'ideale per noi.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma io dico, hanno detto che dopo la qualificazione potevamo spendere. Se Matri è stato pagato da Boateng dove sono finiti tutti i soldi? (30mln)


A BILANCIO,ovvio.
"siamo in pareggio" cit.
"se si vende el shaarawy si spende tutto" cit.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Meglio lui che nulla...



già, a sto punto si


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

barrientos? non scherziamo


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2013)

Ti ricordo che le partite come il 2-0 col Barça ci riescono una volta l'anno, se magari avessimo la fortuna di incontrare tipo lo Shalke...


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

ci segna Boateng poi


----------



## prebozzio (1 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Va bene odiare galliani berlusconi allegri ecc...Qui si è superato il limite.


Barrientos può piacere o no, ma dubito tu lo abbia visto giocare dato quello che scrivi. Il discorso però è un altro: ci sono giocatori che al Milan sarebbero molto utili, anche più di Kakà, che costano tra cartellino e ingaggio meno del brasiliano. Ricky sarebbe l'ennesimo contratto a renderci ancora più immobili sul mercato. Già ora siamo alla fame nonostante i costi di mantenimento della rosa si siano ampiamente abbassati, immagini cosa succederebbe buttando dentro altri dieci milioni ogni anno?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;272810 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport Galliani vuole provare a portare Kakà già stasera a San Siro.*



Già immagino tutta la curva col pene di fuori intonando "siam venuti fin quà"


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Già immagino tutta la curva col pene di fuori intonando "siam venuti fin quà"



E subito dopo cori per il Mitra


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)

Mai visto suma tanto allegro (telelombardia)


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2013)

A buttare i soldi siamo proprio i migliori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Dopo aver letto barrientos meglio di Kakà scrivo queste cose poi chiudo insito spengo il mac do fuoco alla casa e cambio nazione .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Mi sa che è davvero molto che non vedete una partita di Kakà ragazzi...attenti che poi fa ancora più male vedere quanto faccia schifo adesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2013)

Dai Galliani portalo a casa e chiudiamola qui, non saremo mai una società come le altre.

This is Silvio


Non ci resta che sperare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> "se si vende el shaarawy si spende tutto" cit.



"Tevez,Pastore e T.Alcantara"


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "Tevez,Pastore e T.Alcantara"



Ne fosse arrivato uno.....


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "Tevez,Pastore e T.Alcantara"


"ormai abbiamo raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio,siamo forse in perdita di un 6 milioni...tutti i ricavi verranno spesi sul mercato" cit.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ne fosse arrivato uno.....



"Vedi Gianluca, Tevez era praticamente nostro....ma poi (risata a 32 denti gialli) vabbè lasciamo stare..."
"Vedi Gianluca, Pastore era praticamente nostro...ma poi (risata a 32 denti giallli) vabbè lasciamo stare..."
"Vedi Gianluca, Alcantara era praticamente nostro ... ma poi (risata a 32 denti gialli) vabbè lasciamo stare.."


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> "ormai abbiamo raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio,siamo forse in perdita di un 6 milioni...tutti i ricavi verranno spesi sul mercato" cit.



Però i 10 milioni incassati per Boateng sono stati reinvestiti. Ecco,avessimo venduto El Shaarawy,avremmo potuto comprare anche Astori,più l'intero cartellino di Kakà 



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ne fosse arrivato uno.....



"Eeeh ma voi tifosi non capite niente di economia,mica quei soldi possono essere spesi per il calciomercato".

Mi sa che se fossimo usciti contro il PSV,avremmo venduto El Shaarawy,Balotelli e Montolivo e messo tutto a bilancio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Che ne dite di Bronzetti che da due mesi è in Via Turati dicendo che discutevano di Honda?
A questo punto non ci credo più molto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Comunque a sto giro il sumaro ha ragione ...

Se , ripeto se Kakà arriva a 0 con stipendio al di sotto dei 5 milioni per 1 anno è un operazione a costi ridottissimi .. Con meno di 5 pippi non ci compri neanche le scarpe di sacko ( o come si scrive )


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che ne dite di Bronzetti che da due mesi è in Via Turati dicendo che discutevano di Honda?
> A questo punto non ci credo più molto...



Bronzetti un mese e mezzo fa disse che era sicuro che Galliani avrebbe fatto un grande colpo, ora è chiaro a chi si riferisse (ovviamente gran colpo per la loro mente malata)


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Già immagino tutta la curva col pene di fuori intonando "siam venuti fin quà"



cosa dovremmo fare??fischiarlo?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Boh, non capisco come possiate essere felici. Addirittura Ancelotti non lo vuole più.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh, non capisco come possiate essere felici. Addirittura Ancelotti non lo vuole più.



Ma perchè ha altri 5 trequartisti che noi non abbiamo.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosa dovremmo fare??fischiarlo?



Fischiare un (ex) giocatore che da grande cuore rossonero vuole tornare e percepire 7 milioni di ingaggio? Giammai, cori di riconciliazione tra TIFOSERIA (solo voi) e la società, perché l' "amore non è bello..."

Ma dai, rompete le balle per Matri ma per Kakà vi mettete a 90.... Ma dai, ma dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè ha altri 5 trequartisti che noi non abbiamo.



Chi? Isco e Ozil, che tra l'altro sono talmente forti che giocano ovunque.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fischiare un (ex) giocatore che da grande cuore rossonero vuole tornare e percepire 7 milioni di ingaggio? Giammai, cori di riconciliazione tra TIFOSERIA (solo voi) e la società, perché l' "amore non è bello..."
> 
> Ma dai, rompete le balle per Matri ma per Kakà vi mettete a 90.... Ma dai, ma dai.



seguiremo il tuo consiglio...lo fischieremo sicuramente...ma il cervello ogni tanto no?!arriva un nuovo giocatore e non lo appoggi???tanto ormai è arrivato..non ci puoi fare molto!


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fischiare un (ex) giocatore che da grande cuore rossonero vuole tornare e percepire 7 milioni di ingaggio? Giammai, cori di riconciliazione tra TIFOSERIA (solo voi) e la società, perché l' "amore non è bello..."
> 
> Ma dai, rompete le balle per Matri ma per Kakà vi mettete a 90.... Ma dai, ma dai.
> 
> ...



Beh, anche Di Maria e Ronaldo. a Ma anche questo Jesè mi sembra molto promettente e ci puntano molto.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> seguiremo il tuo consiglio...lo fischieremo sicuramente...ma il cervello ogni tanto no?!arriva un nuovo giocatore e non lo appoggi???tanto ormai è arrivato..non ci puoi fare molto!



Ah ah ah ah! Tranquillo vecchio, il mio cervello c'è, e funziona bene.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Se arriva si deve sostenere a prescindere, come qualunque altro calciatore che arriva e gioca per i nostri colori, perchè è per il bene del Milan.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh, anche Di Maria e Ronaldo. a Ma anche questo Jesè mi sembra molto promettente e ci puntano molto.



Giocano esterni... E Di Maria dovrebbe andare via..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Se arriva si deve sostenere a prescindere, come qualunque altro calciatore che arriva e gioca per i nostri colori, perchè è per il bene del Milan.



No, contrarissimo. Contano le persone, non conta la fede.


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2013)

Casemiro ha stregato Ancelotti


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se arriva si deve sostenere a prescindere, come qualunque altro calciatore che arriva e gioca per i nostri colori, perchè è per il bene del Milan.



no!la curva lo sostiene perchè si mette a novanta nei confronti della dirigenza
veramente non riesco a capire certe cose!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

I calciatori, a meno che non facciano qualcosa di grave e incomprensibile, che leda l'immagine della società, si incitano a prescindere. Quindi non diciamo eresie. Ora ci manca solo che li contestiamo. Ma che roba oh.


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Barrientos può piacere o no, ma dubito tu lo abbia visto giocare dato quello che scrivi. Il discorso però è un altro: ci sono giocatori che al Milan sarebbero molto utili, anche più di Kakà, che costano tra cartellino e ingaggio meno del brasiliano. Ricky sarebbe l'ennesimo contratto a renderci ancora più immobili sul mercato. Già ora siamo alla fame nonostante i costi di mantenimento della rosa si siano ampiamente abbassati, immagini cosa succederebbe buttando dentro altri dieci milioni ogni anno?


Non mi piace barrientos e ne sono fiero.
In ogni caso il milan se non trova squadre che rateizzano il costo del cartellino non compra nessuno.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Giocano esterni... E Di Maria dovrebbe andare via..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Allora per il trequartista due bastano. Risparmierebbero comunque oltre 10 mln di stipendio.

Sul resto, si può fischiare dopo 10 errori consecutivi, magari verso la fine della partita. Anch'io dico che andrebbe sostenuto chiunque, soprattutto se si nota l'impegno. Poi fuori dal campo si fanno le valutazioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Vedi Gianluca, Tevez era praticamente nostro....ma poi (risata a 32 denti gialli) vabbè lasciamo stare..."
> "Vedi Gianluca, Pastore era praticamente nostro...ma poi (risata a 32 denti giallli) vabbè lasciamo stare..."
> "Vedi Gianluca, Alcantara era praticamente nostro ... ma poi (risata a 32 denti gialli) vabbè lasciamo stare.."



Chi è sto Gianluca??


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2013)

ah allora non sono l'unico pazzo che lo inciterebbe...oh per fortuna!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Se Kakà tornasse per un anno, con stipendio pagato metà e metà, (Milan e Galaxy), io non lo sosterrò mai come uomo. Prima viene la fiducia in una persona. Tornasse a queste condizioni, meriterebbe di sfasciarsi i legamenti mentre gioca a bocce con Galliani.
Altro che cuore rossonero, questo è furbo e ha trovato un pollo come Galliani


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Giocano esterni... E Di Maria dovrebbe andare via..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Per fortuna non vai allo stadio allora!


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Giocano esterni... E Di Maria dovrebbe andare via..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


fortuna che non vai allo stadio...o si?


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fischiare un (ex) giocatore che da grande cuore rossonero vuole tornare e percepire 7 milioni di ingaggio? Giammai, cori di riconciliazione tra TIFOSERIA (solo voi) e la società, perché l' "amore non è bello..."
> 
> Ma dai, rompete le balle per Matri ma per Kakà vi mettete a 90.... Ma dai, ma dai.



ROTFL muoio  

Eh ma ha il Milan nel cuore, primo gol in rossonero, si batterà la mano sul cuore e tutti a farsi le s e g h e.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ah allora non sono l'unico pazzo che lo inciterebbe...oh per fortuna!



La persona può essere anche pessima, però se in campo s'impegnasse e dato che indossa quella maglia, che è SACRA (cosa che molti oramai hanno dimenticato), lo incito e sostengo a prescindere. Gli altri possono fare le campagne acquisti che vogliono, avere tutti i soldi del mondo, ma noi siamo il MILAN e sono fiero anche di vivere questi momenti di difficoltà perchè nella mia vita ho goduto come un maiale. Chiuso O.T.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Beh, va bene fischiare Traorè o insultarlo perché è un succhia soldi, ma Kakà no.

Perfetto, siete entrati nell'universo Galliani.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh, va bene fischiare Traorè o insultarlo perché è un succhia soldi, ma Kakà no.
> 
> Perfetto, siete entrati nell'universo Galliani.



ma infatti manco traorè insulto e fischio


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La persona può essere anche pessima, però se in campo s'impegnasse e dato che indossa quella maglia, che è SACRA (cosa che molti oramai hanno dimenticato), lo incito e sostengo a prescindere. Gli altri possono fare le campagne acquisti che vogliono, avere tutti i soldi del mondo, ma noi siamo il MILAN e sono fiero anche di vivere questi momenti di difficoltà perchè nella mia vita ho goduto come un maiale. Chiuso O.T.



Se una persona non fosse pessima e vorrebbe realmente tornare al Milan, perché si sente uno di noi, RINUNCEREBBE a quella parte di stipendio che per noi è insostenibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh, va bene fischiare Traorè o insultarlo perché è un succhia soldi, ma Kakà no.
> 
> Perfetto, siete entrati nell'universo Galliani.



Non va fischaito nessuno se in campo si da l'anima, manco quel coso strano di Traorè. Nel caso mancasse l'impegno allora anche Balotelli è meritevole di fischi e disapprovazione, ma partendo prevenuti non ri risolve nulla, allora meglio non farsi il sangue amaro e chiudere col calcio per un po' di tempo.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se Kakà tornasse per un anno, con stipendio pagato metà e metà, (Milan e Galaxy), io non lo sosterrò mai come uomo. Prima viene la fiducia in una persona. Tornasse a queste condizioni, meriterebbe di sfasciarsi i legamenti mentre gioca a bocce con Galliani.
> Altro che cuore rossonero, questo è furbo e ha trovato un pollo come Galliani



Però da questa sera diventerà un patrimonio tecnico del Milan. Se si rompe lo stipendio lo prende lo stesso, e poi comunque non lo paghiamo noi per cui ce ne dovrebbe importatre il giusto se prende 4, 5 o 6.

Di fatto, se si rompesse il Milan non guadagnerebbe nulla, perchè far giocare Emanuelson sarebbe ancor più deleterio.

E' un discorso simile per Pazzini, che lo scorso inverno veniva un pò contestato. In questo modo lo distruggi psicologicamente e non lo ritrovi più.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se una persona non fosse pessima e vorrebbe realmente tornare al Milan, perché si sente uno di noi, RINUNCEREBBE a quella parte di stipendio che per noi è insostenibile.



Non diciamo balle, nessuno rinuncia ai soldi per un club, sono professionisti e fanno il loro lavoro. L'importante è l'impegno, l'apporto che danno alla squadra. I teatri sul cuore, sull'amore verso la maglia lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2013)

a parte il fatto che non mi va di giudicare kakà ora visto che ancora non si sa la verità circa la sua volontà o meno di ridursi l'ingaggio...di quello che dicono i giornalisti non mi fido di certo..quindi meglio aspettare...per fortuna stasera saremo pochi intimi allo stadio!gente che comunque per la maggior parte è li per il milan,non per i giocatori!(e rispetto per quelli che vorrebbero esserci ma per diversi motivi non possono)


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Non importa. Io vi porto un punto di vista: l'amore incondizionato non esiste, per me prima devi volere il Milan come prima scelta, poi inizio a sostenerti. Voi mi parlate del vostro, amen. Cià.


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

I tifosi non la stanno prendendo benissimo cmq... da As.com

Un certo Hugo dice "En la premier pagan... Que lo vendan al arsenal o el man.u...al Milan in la hora y menos gratis!"

Segue Macciato "Florentino es un negociador pesimo, esta acostumbrado al palco del Bernabeu, a colocarle a los peperos sus proyectos a qualquier precio (como el dinero es de todos...) en cambio cuando tiene que negociar con otro club o le clavan el rejon como con Bale o se los llevan gratis como KK."

Alejandro   "*ese pelado es un cara dura*, nos lo vende a 65 millones y ahora lo quiere de vuelta gratis, si kaka se quiere ir que devuelva la plata que el club se ha gastado en el por nada"

Jeremias "Si hay que comérselo otro año más, pues se come!! Pero gratis, ¡¡¡¡NO!!!! ¡Basta de cachondeo!"

ci sono centinaia di commenti così


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Si torna On topic. 

Chi va off, chi insulta, si becca un bella ammonizione.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Alejandro   "*ese pelado es un cara dura*, nos lo vende a 65 millones y ahora lo quiere de vuelta gratis, si kaka se quiere ir que devuelva la plata que el club se ha gastado en el por nada"



Questo vorrebbe i 65 mln del 2009???


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

piuttosto che kakà restiuisca lo stipendio percepito per non aver fatto nulla


----------



## peppe75 (1 Settembre 2013)

arriva...arriva....arriva,...Vieni grandissimo ti stiamo aspettando!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Per la Gazzetta è ora ufficiale il rinvio a stasera dell'incontro con perez.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sempre all'ultimo giorno dobbiamo fare mercato


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per la Gazzetta è ora ufficiale il rinvio a stasera dell'incontro con perez.



Si aspetta l'incasso di Milan Cagliari.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Cioè,il tempo stringe e Galliani rinvia l'incontro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Anche Di Marzio ha confermato, però Galliani ha già incontrato uno dei dirigenti del Real(non ricordo il nome).


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per la Gazzetta è ora ufficiale il rinvio a stasera dell'incontro con perez.



Ripeto: manco stessimo prendendo Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo As, anche Kakà sarà presente all'incontro che si terrà questa sera tra Galliani e Perez.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)

As: Kakà convocato al Bernabeu, dove si sta recando in questi istanti.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Di Marzio ha confermato, però Galliani ha già incontrato uno dei dirigenti del Real(non ricordo il nome).



Il Butra?


----------



## Non evoluto (1 Settembre 2013)

comunque l'arrivo di Kakà serve per dare il contentino ai tifosi ... serviva altro pur di non spendere hanno preso questo ... furbi


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2013)

comunque secondo me il problema è il real che non vuole darcelo gratis..altro che ingaggio di kakà..altrimenti avremmo già chiuso


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non vai allo stadio allora!



Chi rivorrebbe Kakà ha un attimo di orgoglio?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2013)

Alla fine salterà tutto, Allegri vuole Cossu


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Alla fine salterà tutto, Allegri vuole Cossu



ma non farebbe prima a tornarsene cagliari? non ha manco bisogno di agognarli, i giocatori, son già lì.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma non farebbe prima a tornarsene cagliari? non ha manco bisogno di agognarli, i giocatori, son già lì.



Ma che dici? Se ne va in premier ahahha...

Ma allora lo prendiamo o no?


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma perchè in tv ne parlano come se fosse il messia? Non so sembra parlino di un altro pianeta "milanisti in festa" "in trepidante attesa" "" "se arriva kaka mi abbono".... ma che è?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma perchè in tv ne parlano come se fosse il messia? Non so sembra parlino di un altro pianeta "milanisti in festa" "in trepidante attesa" "" "se arriva kaka mi abbono".... ma che è?



se non avessi l'avatar di matri ti quoterei in pieno.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Finito per finito, io avrei ripreso Sheva


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

Sheva


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

cmq a pagina 100 sara' finita o ancora no?


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se non avessi l'avatar di matri ti quoterei in pieno.


Non è che io sono un fan di matri, anzi per me è inutile i problemi erano/sono altri ma ormai è qui e tanto vale celebrarlo con riti scaramantici come tenerlo nell'avatar


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Sheva



I suoi 10 gol li farebbe tranquillamente


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

sto passando una domenica intera su Marca, As e il sito di Di Marzio. Sparatemi


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sto passando una domenica intera su Marca, As e il sito di Di Marzio. *Sparatemi *


Con un bel Mitra-Matri, magari


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo As, Kakà è con Galliani. E stanno discutendo i termini del contratto.*


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

ce lo vedo, Galliani con gli occhialini sulla punta del naso a fare il ragioniere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Uno spasso leggere i commenti degli spagnoli, stanno maledicendo la società perchè sta regalando un giocatore pagato 65 milioni.
E ovviamente insultano Galliani.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Per me salterà tutto, troppi soldi in ballo.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uno spasso leggere i commenti degli spagnoli, stanno maledicendo la società perchè sta regalando un giocatore pagato 65 milioni.
> E ovviamente insultano Galliani.


Come se i madrileni avessero problemi di soldi...


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uno spasso leggere i commenti degli spagnoli, stanno maledicendo la società perchè sta regalando un giocatore pagato 65 milioni.
> E ovviamente insultano Galliani.



esatto


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo As, Kakà è con Galliani. E stanno discutendo i termini del contratto.*



Sono curioso di sapere a quanto chiude il "vecchio cuore rossonero", quello con su un bel $ tatuato, altro che I belong to Jesus.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Con Kakà fan passare sottotraccia i soldi che si intascano anche questa sessione di mercato. Abbiamo venduto Boateng,ci siamo liberati di altri ingaggi importanti e abbiamo preso Matri. I soldi della champions dove sono? 30 e passa milioni per prendere Kakà?


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

ho letto di 5 mil fino al 2015


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Settembre 2013)

Arriva
Biennale a 5 milioni all'anno
Questa è la volta buona


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

è possibile che galliani stia trattando anche per un altro giocatore del Real? ancelotti parlava di due partenze...


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

biennale da 5 milioni l'anno quindi 20 milioni di euro lordi totali,e dopo ci chiediamo perchè non ci sono i soldi. 
"galliani poverino mi fa pena,non è colpa sua" cit.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere a quanto chiude il "vecchio cuore rossonero", quello con su un bel $ tatuato, altro che I belong to Jesus.



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il progetto ggiovani. Assurdo. Maher è costato 6 milioni al PSV.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2013)

Finchè non leggo che ufficialmente spendiamo 5 milioni l'anno per lui, mi RIFIUTO di crederci.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è possibile che galliani stia trattando anche per un altro giocatore del Real? ancelotti parlava di due partenze...



Onestamente non credo
Poi se ci danno Modric in prestito, tanto meglio


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Finchè non leggo che ufficialmente spendiamo 5 milioni l'anno per lui, mi RIFIUTO di crederci.



che Kakà venga a prendere meno di 5 milioni è pura utopia, quindi comincia pure a crederci


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> biennale da 5 milioni l'anno quindi 20 milioni di euro lordi totali,e dopo ci chiediamo perchè non ci sono i soldi.
> "galliani poverino mi fa pena,non è colpa sua" cit.



Rassegnamoci...non abbiamo un progetto valido...mai avuto...la favola di abbassare il monte ingaggi per poter poi spendere sul mercato...il progetto giovani...tutte cavolate...non è cambiato niente e mai cambierà fin quando i due pelati comanderanno...quindi kakà prende 5 mln netti...sti cavoli...speriamo solo che li valga e che per miracolo torni ad essere un giocatore determinante...se cosi non fosse...niente cl l'anno prossimo cessioni eccellenti e si ricomincia daccapo con i due pelati che ci prendono in giro con noi che crediamo a tutto o facciamo finta di crederci...se non fosse un amore cosi grande avrei da tempo lasciato...ma che ci vuoi fare dobbiamo sopportare tutto questo sperare che ci vada bene e che magari un giorno cambi tutto e tutto questo marciume non ci sia più...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Coi soldi di uno stipendio di Kakà si poteva prendere Maher...eh ma stiamo seguendo 100 giovani.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è possibile che galliani stia trattando anche per un altro giocatore del Real? ancelotti parlava di due partenze...



Dovrebbe essere Adan, il terzo portiere.


----------



## 2515 (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è possibile che galliani stia trattando anche per un altro giocatore del Real? ancelotti parlava di due partenze...



magari


----------



## marco89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Mha...se davvero arriva gratis e gli diamo 5 milioni all'anno per me abbiamo fatto un affare...e mettendosi anche nei panni di Kaka ha dimostrato attaccamento alla maglia...è facile da qui da si è dimezzato lo stipendio...


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è possibile che galliani stia trattando anche per un altro giocatore del Real? ancelotti parlava di due partenze...



l'altro è coentrao, ma non credo proprio si tratti pure per lui


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

*Galliani è appena arrivato nella sede del Real Madrid. Alle 19 inizia il vertice con Perez.

Sky*


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena arrivato nella sede del Real Madrid. Alle 19 inizia il vertice con Perez.
> 
> Sky*



dai che magari non se ne fa niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Scommetto che non se ne farà nulla e noi saremo a posto così.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Follia comunque Perez se vende Kakà a 0 dopo averlo preso 4 anni fa a 65 milioni. Dovrebbe chiedere almeno 20 milioni..


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Settembre 2013)

siamo inchiodati, se sfuma, avremo montolivo trequartista per tutto l'anno, meglio che arrivi, tanto ormai cosi facendo non avranno più alibi e verranno devastati se il prossimo anno venderanno quei due o tre che hanno mercato.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Ho scarsa memoria sul caso “_ritorno per Kakà_” , Galliani era già andato nella sede del Real negli anni scorsi?


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scommetto che non se ne farà nulla e noi saremo a posto così.


ma magari..


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Se diamo 4,5 Mln a mexes quanti ne vorreste dare a kaka, 2?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è appena arrivato nella sede del Real Madrid. Alle 19 inizia il vertice con Perez.
> 
> Sky*



Ormai è fatta. Secondi ci arriviamo pure quest anno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Sky è sicura che da marzo va in America, e il Milan rimarrebbe senza Honda e Kakà per un eventuale proseguio di Champions, ma ormai sono rimasti i soli a sostenerlo.


----------



## bmb (1 Settembre 2013)

Sono l'unico a pensare che ci farà tremendamente comodo?


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico a pensare che ci farà tremendamente comodo?


eccomi,siamo almeno in 2

e quelli che sperano salti meriterebbero emanuelson trequartista per tutta la stagione


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico a pensare che ci farà tremendamente comodo?



No. La Kakà 10 è già mia


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

O viene accettato o viene accettato, la società ancora una volta ha fatto i suoi conti in tasca ma se dovesse trattarsi di un nulla di fatto tantissimi complimenti per aver ceduto Boateng per puntare ad un trequartista e poi non è arrivato nessuno.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico a pensare che ci farà tremendamente comodo?



no,non sei l'unico.D'altronde credo che sia praticamente impossibile far peggio di emanuelson e boateng sulla trequarti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Anch'io sono favorevole.

La vera sciagura di mercato secondo me è stato finanziare Tevez alla Juve spendendo 11 milioni per Matri.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No. La Kakà 10 è già mia


Io voglio il Kak8.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

.
[MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION]

C'è il ban per le notizie false.


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

Quando un giocatore diventa rossonero va sostenuto...stop...a meno che non sia prp una sciagura vivente...ma va sostenuto...che poi prenda 5 mln o meno a me non interessa più...tanto si è capito che non c'è un progetto che tutto quello che viene fatto è improvvisato e che non sarà lo stipendio di kakà che ci manderà in rovina...fin quando ci sarà berlusconi,fin quando ci sarà galliani ormai si è capito che andremo avanti cosi...quindi ben venga ricardo...e speriamo che faccia bene....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Con Kakà-Montolivo a centrocampo ci sarà qualità, poi vicino avranno due buoni giocatori come De Jong e Poli. Speriamo che in assenza di Kakà ci sia Saponara a sostituirlo.


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

muoviamoci per le 100 pagine dai


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Kakà-Montolivo a centrocampo ci sarà qualità, poi vicino avranno due buoni giocatori come De Jong e Poli. Speriamo che in assenza di Kakà ci sia Saponara a sostituirlo.



concordo,speriamo che kakà faccia il suo almeno fino a quando arriverà honda a gennaio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo,speriamo che kakà faccia il suo almeno fino a quando arriverà honda a gennaio


Secondo me Honda non arriverà più, ho questa sensazione. Un Honda in più a gennaio, però, ci farebbe tremendamente comodo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Kakà-Montolivo a centrocampo ci sarà qualità, poi vicino avranno due buoni giocatori come De Jong e Poli. Speriamo che in assenza di Kakà ci sia Saponara a sostituirlo.



Sarà scudetto Cit.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ho scarsa memoria sul caso “_ritorno per Kakà_” , Galliani era già andato nella sede del Real negli anni scorsi?



Non credo, se non per cederlo, ma in quel caso non si parlerebbe di ritorno. A gennaio sosteneva di voler fare tutto telematicamente, mentre a giugno scorso fu il fiscalista ad andare a Milano. Comunque, storicamente, se Galliani si muove è per chiudere una trattativa. Anche con Tevez quando partì la trattativa era chiusa, solo che poi cambiarono le cose in corsa.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2013)

gli faranno un biennale a 3,5 mln all' anno

per me ci sta Kakà al Milan!!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

dovrebbero regalarci Ozil solo per il fatto che li liberiamo dall'ingaggio di Kakà


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

ora non è una trollatina con sito nascosto come ho fatto prima, è vero, si tratta la cessione di el shaarawy al real madrid 

non ho più parole davvero


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non credo, se non per cederlo, ma in quel caso non si parlerebbe di ritorno. A gennaio sosteneva di voler fare tutto telematicamente, mentre a giugno scorso fu il fiscalista ad andare a Milano. Comunque, storicamente, se Galliani si muove è per chiudere una trattativa. Anche con Tevez quando partì la trattativa era chiusa, solo che poi cambiarono le cose in corsa.



Ok, grazie. Se si è mosso, allora penso torni con il giocatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Si sta diffondendo una voce clamorosa El Shaarawy al Real per Kakà + Ozil.

Per ora sembra solo una cavolata, però anche un giornalista di As su Twitter ha detto che Galliani potrebbe trattare Ozil.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION]
> 
> C'è il ban per le notizie false.



chiedo scusa, però dai una trollatina ci stava


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

El Shaarawy per Ozil anche sì


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy per Ozil anche sì


potrei capire l'operazione Matri in quel caso


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si sta diffondendo una voce clamorosa El Shaarawy al Real per Kakà + Ozil.
> 
> Per ora sembra solo una cavolata, però anche un giornalista di As su Twitter ha detto che Galliani potrebbe trattare Ozil.



Non ci credo, soprattutto perchè il Real Madrid ha Cristiano Ronaldo come ala sinistra, però se lo scambio fosse alla pari El Shaarawy per Kakà+Ozil ci penserei con attenzione. Non ho detto che lo farei, ma un pò ci penserei.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

ozil è praticamente fuori rosa al real madrid, el shaarawy è titolarissimo e giocatore estremamente importante


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

elsha per ozil+kaka' firmo ora


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ozil è praticamente fuori rosa


non esageriamo,ha giocato le prime due giornate di campionato da titolare...pare faccia panchina per Di Maria prossimamente,questo si.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

senza contare che bale e' in arrivo eh


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Vuoi vedere che...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si sta diffondendo una voce clamorosa El Shaarawy al Real per Kakà + Ozil.
> 
> Per ora sembra solo una cavolata, però anche un giornalista di As su Twitter ha detto che Galliani potrebbe trattare Ozil.



Dubito,il valore di Ozil è sicuramente superiore a quello di Elsha.


----------



## Tobi (1 Settembre 2013)

Non è che danno via De Sciglio??


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> elsha per ozil+kaka' firmo ora



anch'io firmerei subito,ma ci credo poco:il real davanti ne ha davvero tanti,forse troppi addirittura


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Se ciao. Se arrivano Kakà+Ozil per El corro nudo per strada.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dubito,il valore di Ozil è sicuramente superiore a quello di Elsha.



Per quello aggiungono anche Kakà.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

meglio non illudersi...continuo a credere che arriverà il solo Kakà con un triennale da millanta milioni l'anno.


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

che sia andato a madrid per vendere?


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2013)

scusate ho sbagliato pronostico sarà un triennale a 3,5 mln


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Kakà e Ozil insieme non arriverebbero mai...hanno due ingaggi enormi. Ne arriva uno,chissà chi


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Dai ragà,non è che per disfarsi di Kakà ci danno un giocatore da 40 milioni così a caso 



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per quello aggiungono anche Kakà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Farebbe ridere perché con Ozil (impossibile), Kakà verrebbe a fare la riserva di Ozil


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No. La Kakà 10 è già mia



Mi aggiugo...andrebbe bene anche la 22.ma che non sia fino a marzo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Che se ne fanno di El Shaarawy? E come facciamo a schierare contemporaneamente Kakà e Ozil,visto che il nostro allenatore vuole non più di tre giocatori tecnici in squadra?


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Farebbe ridere perché con Ozil (impossibile), Kakà verrebbe a fare la riserva di Ozil



Secondo me invece riproporremmo l'albero di Natale con Kakà seconda punta. Detto questo, ci credo poco all'arrivo di Ozil. Anche se, effettivamente, giocherà poco quest'anno. I titolari saranno Bale, Isco, Ronaldo e Benzema. Detto questo, a maggior ragione non giocherebbe El Shaarawy.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

La notizia per ora la hanno raccolta solo Telelombardia e Italia7 Gold, nessuna fonte seria per ora l'ha ancora riportata.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

*El Shaarawy inserito nella trattativa Kakà... potrebbe arrivare qualcun'altro da madrid?*


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Uno fra Ozil e Di Maria va o all'Arsenal o al Manchester United...Inutile illudersi. A noi ci tocca Kakà......


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy inserito nella trattativa Kakà... potrebbe arrivare qualcun'altro da madrid?*



Fonte?


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Con l'arrivo di Bale chi in teoria dovrebbe essere destinato a partire è Di Maria  Però adesso basta sognare, il risveglio potrebbe essere peggio dell'incubo.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

*Fra l'altro El Shaarawy ufficialmente in panchina stasera. Gioca Robinho. Anche Astori va in panchina.*


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Dai non riportiamo notizie inutili e non confermate..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy inserito nella trattativa Kakà... potrebbe arrivare qualcun'altro da madrid?*


Non ci credo manco se succede


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Non capisco cosa se ne faccia il Real di El Shaarawy, sono c azzate degne del miglior Tuttosport


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Anche SportMediaset ora riporta la notizia.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Godrei come un porcone


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche SportMediaset ora riporta la notizia.


grazie,ci leggono..


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche SportMediaset ora riporta la notizia.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche SportMediaset ora riporta la notizia.



Pericolo scampato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Comunque Ozil pare che prende 5 milioni al Real,ergo noi (o il Manchester) dovremmo offrirne almeno 6/7.
Per me è una bufala.


----------



## marco89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Dite quel che vi pare ma io preferisco il Faraone ad Ozil...secondo me è potenzialmente più forte...


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Pericolo? Sarebbe uno spettacolo. Peccato che sia una boiata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Tancredi Palmeri, collaboratore della gazzetta dello Sport: El Shaarawy al City, Ozil e Kakà al Milan.

Qualcosa di concreto sta cominciando a delinearsi secondo me...


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Allegri lo odio ogni minuto sempre di più.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Magari fosse vero.


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2013)

Ovvio che sia una bufala.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Comunque secondo me è solo una boutade. 

El Shaarawy non gioca per vedere come si va con le due punte


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Con i soldi della champions... ehm volevo dire con i soldi di boateng ed el92... possiamo fare gran mercato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Con tutto il bene che voglio a El92,devo dire che Ozil è di un altro pianeta.

Dai su,Ozil è un mostro.

Ma tanto venderemo El92 per prendere Astori e Lazzari.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Ozil Galliani non sa neanche chi sia. E' più probabile che arrivi Cristiano Ronaldo,almeno lo conosce. Detto questo stiamo trattando KAKA',lasciate perdere tutte le altre "bombe" (azzate) giornalistiche.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Per essere sicuri al massimo aspettiamo il verdetto di Ruiu.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me è solo una boutade.
> 
> El Shaarawy non gioca per vedere come si va con le due punte



e mette robinho titolare??bah


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque Ozil pare che prende 5 milioni al Real,ergo noi (o il Manchester) dovremmo offrirne almeno 6/7.
> Per me è una bufala.



Ovvio che è una bufala, l'unica cosa che potrebbe avvalorare quest'ipotesi è che è l'anno del mondiale e da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile, al Real con Isco non si sa. Anche se resto dell'idea che il prossimo anno avrà la maglia numero 10 della Germania a prescindere dal minutaggio.


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

kaka -ozil(quello che manca a noi) per elsha...mi spiace per il faraone lo scambio all'istanete.
Ovviamente ozil cosa viene a fare al milan?
Quindi solo una buffffala


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma scusate, dov'è il senso di prendere Kakà E Ozil? Se prendi Ozil (e non ci credo), cosa te ne fai di Kakà?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Ozil un sogno. Ma la vedo dura.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Beh Ozil è impossibile.

Però si può sempre fare kakà + soldi per El Shaarawy.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh Ozil è impossibile.
> 
> Però si può sempre fare kakà + soldi per El Shaarawy.



No.

Soldi più el sharaawy per kakà.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, dov'è il senso di prendere Kakà E Ozil? Se prendi Ozil (e non ci credo), cosa te ne fai di Kakà?



Dipende dalle condizioni fisiche di saponara


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Con Ozil comunque vinciamo lo scudetto


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Bale è ufficiale, adesso il Real deve vendere qualcuno per provare a rientrare un po' nelle spese... 



Solo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, dov'è il senso di prendere Kakà E Ozil? Se prendi Ozil (e non ci credo), cosa te ne fai di Kakà?



Mi sa che Ozil te lo danno solo se ti prendi pure lo stipendio di Kakà... un po' come noi che per Thiago Silva lo abbiamo dato solo nel pacchetto con Ibrahimovic...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

El Shaarawy in panchina, strano.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dipende dalle condizioni fisiche di saponara


Ma a quel punto aspetti Honda a gennaio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, dov'è il senso di prendere Kakà E Ozil? Se prendi Ozil (e non ci credo), cosa te ne fai di Kakà?



non credo arriverà mai al milan,ma ozil è un giocatore talmente completo che potrebbe fare anche la mezz'ala in stile seedorf dei bei tempi


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bale è ufficiale, adesso il Real deve vendere qualcuno per provare a rientrare un po' nelle spese...
> 
> 
> 
> Mi sa che Ozil te lo danno solo se ti prendi pure lo stipendio di Kakà... un po' come noi che per Thiago Silva lo abbiamo dato solo nel pacchetto con Ibrahimovic...


Ok. Effettivamente questa potrebbe essere una ragione.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, dov'è il senso di prendere Kakà E Ozil? Se prendi Ozil (e non ci credo), cosa te ne fai di Kakà?



Farebbero giustamente lo stesso ragionamento fatto dalla nostra dirigenza con il PSG lo scorso anno, volete Thiago Silsva (Ozil) ? allora prendetevi pure Ibrahimovic (Kakà) o non se ne fa niente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

E se nella trattativa avessimo inserito De Sciglio al posto di El92?

Arbeloa è una pippa cosmica,dopotutto.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma a quel punto aspetti Honda a gennaio.



Se c'è la possibikita di prendere Ozil e kaka che possono giocare in champions entrambi da subito, credo che si preferisca prendere loro due a kaka ed honda


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Vabè bene o male si saprà tutto tra pochissimo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Montolivo-De Jong-Poli
............Mesut Ozil
...........................Kakà
........Balotelli

Roba da scudetto.


----------



## Aphex (1 Settembre 2013)

Per Ozil venderei tutta la squadra, è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.
Ozil
Ozil - Ozil - Ozil - Ozil
Ozil - Ozil -Ozil
Ozil - Ozil
Ozil​Scudetto a Novembre inoltrato


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

ma con i soldi di elsha invece che Kaka+Ozil riprendevi direttamente Ibrahimovic...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

E' quasi sicuro che hanno costruito una notizia partendo dalle esclusioni di Ozil e El Shaarawy dalle partite.

Solo il tipo della Gazzetta un po' mi meraviglia.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Per Ozil venderei tutta la squadra, è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.
> Ozil
> Ozil - Ozil - Ozil - Ozil
> Ozil - Ozil -Ozil
> ...


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Tancredi Palmeri su Twitter (scrivere per CNN Sport, Gazzetta ecc. ecc.)

*Per conto del Milan si sta trattando la cessione di El Shaarawy al Manchester City. Anche il Real Madrid potrebbe essere interessato

Ma non è finita:con i soldi di El Shaarawy il Milan ha un'intesa per finanziare non solo Kakà ma anche OZIL.Sia che vada City(o al Madrid)*


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2013)

Gira sta voce che si cede Elsha.....


Se si prende Ozil, io lo cederei, per il semplice fatto che Elsha in questo milan non giocherà mai.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo-De Jong-Poli
> ............Mesut Ozil
> ...........................Kakà
> ........Balotelli
> ...



E Matri Mitra? Lo lasci fuori?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma quale Ozil.....


è più facile che facciano lo scambio Kakà-Elsha.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se c'è la possibikita di prendere Ozil e kaka che possono giocare in champions entrambi da subito, credo che si preferisca prendere loro due a kaka ed honda


No io dicevo Ozil adesso e Honda a gennaio.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Se non altro questa volta l'illusione durerà massimo mezz'ora e non settimane o mesi come con Tevez, Eriksen, Honda e Lijaic


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sto Tancredi è convintissimo,io penso sia una bufala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E Matri Mitra? Lo lasci fuori?


Mitra Matri entra nelle partite importanti, tipo Juve, Barcellona...


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tancredi Palmeri, collaboratore della gazzetta dello Sport: El Shaarawy al City, Ozil e Kakà al Milan.
> 
> Qualcosa di concreto sta cominciando a delinearsi secondo me...



Di solito Palmeri non ci prende mai.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Vediamo se Ozil ci dà la spinta per arrivare a 100 pagine.


----------



## kAYz (1 Settembre 2013)

Ozil vale 10 El Shaarawhy. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Di solito Palmeri non ci prende mai.


Dice che " la notizia che la trattativa è su questi è supercerta. Poi vediamo se avviene"


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Ozil ci dà la spinta per arrivare a 100 pagine.



Siamo già a 108


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)

Di marzio: accordo raggiunto tra real e milan! Ora manca intesa con Kakà, esclusi i LA galaxy!


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Siamo già a 108


Io ho la visualizzazione con 20 messaggi a pagina.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Dai Galliani fai il miracolo una volta tanto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Spero non arrivi Ozil perché non ho la forza di prenderlo al fanta


----------



## gabuz (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Di solito Palmeri non ci prende mai.



Tancredi però le prendeva tutte!! 

Vedi l'allegato 820


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

*Di Marzio: "Accordo raggiunto tra Real e Milan per Kakà. Manca l'accordo sull'ingaggio. Nessuna trattativa con i Galaxy."*


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2013)

Ozil? Non ci credo manco se lo vedo. Quello che vedo oggi è che mancano meno di 24 ore alla fine del mercato e abbiamo preso Matri e la metà di Poli, e poi ho visto la Rometta che ha un centrocampo da sogno rispetto al nostro. 
Fortuna che sta boiata su Ozil è venuta fuori solo oggi, almeno non ho nemmeno il tempo per illudermi un pò.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Di marzio: accordo raggiunto tra real e milan! Ora manca intesa con Kakà, esclusi i LA galaxy!



anche laudisa dà per fatto l'accordo,cessione a titolo gratuito dal real e biennale a kakà


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mitra Matri entra nelle partite importanti, tipo Juve, Barcellona...



Anche perché MatriMitra "fa solo gol decisivi"


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Di marzio: accordo raggiunto tra real e milan! Ora manca intesa con Kakà, esclusi i LA galaxy!



Contratto fino al 2016 da 5 milioni circa


----------



## pipporo (1 Settembre 2013)

ma sono l'unico che non vuole elsha partire ???


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Qui si parla di Kakà e basta.

Accordo raggiunto tra Milan e Real Madrid. Ora il Milan deve trovare l'accordo con Kakà.

Ripeto, qui si parla di Kakà. Il topic riapre tra 5 minuti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Bah,dicono che abbiamo l'accordo col Real ma non con Kakà. Ma come,ma non aveva accettato di dimezzarsi lo stipendio?


----------

